# Post a picture of yourself



## violadude

I thought this might be fun. I realize a lot of people might not be comfortable doing this, but for those that are, I thought it would be cool to put a face to the people who's opinions we read every day.










So, this is me, violadude, in an elevator. :tiphat:


----------



## Rasa

Yeah, you do like like a violadude.


----------



## Aksel

Rasa said:


> Yeah, you do like like a violadude.


I agree. You look remarkably like friend of mine who plays viola.


----------



## Ravellian

Aksel said:


> I agree. You look remarkably like friend of mine who plays viola.


I think he looks more like a computer engineer.. then again, I know a violist who also happens to be a computer engineer. So I guess they go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Ukko

There is already a picture of me - in my profile; 's good enough for me.


----------



## Art Rock

Tagged by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Tapkaara

Here is a fresh, brand new photo.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Tapkaara said:


> Here is a fresh, brand new photo.
> 
> View attachment 2234


You haven't changed expression since the last pic.


----------



## Tapkaara

regressivetransphobe said:


> You haven't changed expression since the last pic.


Here is a photo with a varied facial expression in response to your complaint.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm going to be mysterious.










I'm one of these swaying people here in uniforms. You just may be able to figure me out with "forum context clues."


----------



## Aksel

Oh, look! It's me!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aksel said:


> Oh, look! It's me!
> 
> View attachment 2236


So that's what trombone playing has done to your lips?


----------



## sospiro

This is me in 2010 on the pavement of the Champs-Elysées having claimed a prime spot & settling in to wait for the Tour de France, Maria Callas's _Lucia di Lammermoor_ for company.

Taken at 11:00 - the Tour caravan arrives at about 15:00 the race itself at about 16:00.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## samurai

Those lovely teeth are what puts it over the top, Couchie!


----------



## kv466

Here's me playing my 5 string...


----------



## Polednice

As on my wonderful profile:










It's the only picture of me that exists! You lucky people


----------



## Almaviva




----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


>












Anna is going to fall at your feet & your wife is so lucky ............................................

Actually - looking at the latest photos of Mr. Netrebko, I wonder is Anna's thinking about trading hubby in for a younger model.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Here goes, not the prettiest picture of myself:


----------



## jurianbai

oh what? where the female species, don't they like to take photos???


----------



## Chris

jurianbai said:


> oh what? where the female species, don't they like to take photos???


Better make your peace with Annie / Sospiro :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm one of these swaying people here in uniforms. You just may be able to figure me out with "forum context clues."


I'm guessing either to the left of the trombone or to the right of the tenor sax. And from the trombone and tenor sax players I've known, swaying is their natural stance.


----------



## jurianbai

Chris said:


> Better make your peace with Annie / Sospiro :lol:


*.... hide*

oh yeah, they do existed.... :lol: 
(likes given as peace offering)


----------



## presto

Here's me "posing" I'm into Classic cars as well as the Classical music………and a bit of weight training on the side!


----------



## Bix

presto said:


> Here's me "posing" I'm into Classic cars as well as the Classical music………and a bit of weight training on the side!


this is getting to be like the male singers thread - I can see us descending into comments on appreciating assets - huh hem (clears throat)

you should play double bass with those arms

clearly i've started it off


----------



## sospiro

Bix said:


> this is getting to be like the male singers thread - I can see us descending into comments on appreciating assets - huh hem (clears throat)
> 
> you should play double bass with those arms
> 
> clearly I've started it off












I am delighted to be in the company of such gorgeous guys but I'm afraid Couchie has won my heart. The radiant green complexion, the beautiful dark green eyes, the perfect pale green teeth .. how could a girl resist?


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> I am delighted to be in the company of such gorgeous guys but I'm afraid Couchie has won my heart. The radiant green complexion, the beautiful dark green eyes, the perfect pale green teeth .. how could a girl resist?


 Well, I think at least I'm a close second in your esteem, right?


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Well, I think at least I'm a close second in your esteem, right?


Well I don't know about that, your opinion of Simon's Hamlet & of my favourite Il Trovatore DVD has left me traumatised.

And I think this guy is better looking than you.


----------



## Operafocus

presto said:


> and a bit of weight training on the side!


A *bit* of weight training on the side? :lol:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

presto said:


> Here's me "posing" I'm into Classic cars as well as the Classical music………and a bit of weight training on the side!


Not to contine the trend and quote this picture, but that is one sexy car in the background. I know nothing about cars but I can certainly appreciate beauty, what is it?


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> Well I don't know about that, your opinion of Simon's Hamlet & of my favourite Il Trovatore DVD has left me traumatised.
> 
> And I think this guy is better looking than you.


Hey, you didn't read the second part of my Hamlet review? I ended up liking it and recommending it.
This guy you like with the nice green/spotted yellow complexion is my twin brother.


----------



## Couchie

sospiro said:


> I am delighted to be in the company of such gorgeous guys but I'm afraid Couchie has won my heart. The radiant green complexion, the beautiful dark green eyes, the perfect pale green teeth .. how could a girl resist?


Thank you!  It's nice to be appreciated when it takes _so much_ work to look this good, my skin alone, I go though buckets of moisturizer just to keep the gelatinous matrix from shrivelling up.


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Hey, you didn't read the second part of my Hamlet review? I ended up liking it and recommending it.


Did you? I didn't read any more after you said that Natalie & I would be disappointed.

You see - you did like Simon drenched in red wine after all. Maybe because it was this?


----------



## Couchie

presto said:


> Here's me "posing" I'm into Classic cars as well as the Classical music………and a bit of weight training on the side!


Not bad, not bad, but still got a ways to go to catch me:


----------



## sospiro

Couchie said:


> Not bad, not bad, but still got a ways to go to catch me:


OMG Couchie - stop doing this to me!!!!


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> Did you? I didn't read any more after you said that Natalie & I would be disappointed.
> 
> You see - you did like Simon drenched in red wine after all. Maybe because it was this?


It was Sassicaia??? What a waste of excellent wine! There, now I don't like that production any more!


----------



## Nix

Aksel said:


> I agree. You look remarkably like friend of mine who plays viola.


Thirded (fourthed?)... you look like a hybrid of two violist I know.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Nix said:


> Thirded (fourthed?)... you look like a hybrid of two violist I know.


He actually looks almost just like a French Horn player I know.


----------



## Yoshi

I'm very tempted to post... :lol: But I don't usualy do it on forums.


----------



## Ravellian

I'm pretty nerdy-looking, nothing special. Nothing to see here


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


> Not bad, not bad, but still got a ways to go to catch me:


Darn, I've always assumed that this green guy was a finger. Turns out that he's a head!


----------



## science

This picture was taken while I was babysitting some hobbits.


----------



## Meaghan

----------

Did I say anything here?
No, of course not!
(If I am silly, I blame the cold medicine, and the hour.)


----------



## presto

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Not to contine the trend and quote this picture, but that is one sexy car in the background. I know nothing about cars but I can certainly appreciate beauty, what is it?


It's a 1962 Rover P5, very popular car with Managers, Doctors and the comfortably off, aimed at the same market as the jaguars of that time. 
You're right, it's a nice looking car, the reason I always wanted one, here's a better picture without me getting in the way, lol


----------



## Bix

Ravellian said:


> I'm pretty nerdy-looking, nothing special. Nothing to see here


What's wrong with nerdy - come on lets be having you.


----------



## Bix

presto said:


> without me getting in the way, lol


Nice car but we lke the pictures of you in the way


----------



## Yoshi

Bix said:


> What's wrong with nerdy - come on lets be having you.


I agree


----------



## sospiro

Bix said:


> ... come on *let's be having you*.


That always reminds me of Delia


----------



## Meaghan

Bix said:


> What's wrong with nerdy - come on lets be having you.


Nerdy boys are the most attractive, especially if they are musicians.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm guessing either to the left of the trombone or to the right of the tenor sax. And from the trombone and tenor sax players I've known, swaying is their natural stance.


It would make most sense that that would be me, but that girl is actually 3 years younger, a perky freshman. Hint, I may or may not be holding a flute but something similar.


----------



## kv466

The Oklahoma Boys playing a wedding...I'm the younger one


----------



## Yoshi

I'll regret this later :lol:









That's me 2 years ago, same time when I first joined this place. 









and me 2 days ago, in a very blurry picture.


----------



## Aksel

Jan said:


> I'll regret this later :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me 2 years ago, same time when I first joined this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me 2 days ago, in a very blurry picture.


What?! Are you a girl? I'm shocked.

I guess the name (Jan is a male name in Norway) and Glenn Gould threw me off. I should have learned my lesson after Gaston ...


----------



## sospiro

Aksel said:


> ... I should have learned my lesson after Gaston ...


:lol: I remember that!!


----------



## Wicked_one

Wow!  Quite some users on this forum: from rasta monkeys to quirky and funny monsters to real people. I wonder what's next


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It would make most sense that that would be me, but that girl is actually 3 years younger, a perky freshman. Hint, I may or may not be holding a flute but something similar.


Oh, nuts. I was never good at Where's Waldo. I was thinking you were behind the flag, but it could be you're fooling us all and are one of the guys in the back with a striped shirt and headphones.


----------



## Yoshi

Aksel said:


> What?! Are you a girl? I'm shocked.
> 
> I guess the name (Jan is a male name in Norway) and Glenn Gould threw me off. I should have learned my lesson after Gaston ...


I like to keep my gender a mystery on the internet, so it's not your fault :lol:. Jan is just my nickname, I didn't know it was a male name somewhere. Yes I am a girl. :devil:


----------



## jurianbai

imagehacks put a brownie frog on most of pictures... is this in my computer only???


----------



## clavichorder

Here I am at the age of 11 in a video



 I'm playing glasses that I pitched to make a "harmonium" type thingy when I was sick. I mistakenly call Handel's Water Music Hornpipe, Handel's Messiah, but I was young.


----------



## clavichorder

And here I am now: oops, it appears the image won't link from facebook. I wonder how I can get my photo up here...


----------



## Yoshi

clavichorder said:


> And here I am now: oops, it appears the image won't link from facebook. I wonder how I can get my photo up here...


Try uploading the picture on photobucket.com, then post the link like this:


----------



## clavichorder

Taken in the summer of 2010







G]

Hopefully that will work. And here is a repost of that video so no one misses, ha! Me at the age of 11 playing the glasses instrument I made and mistakenly calling water music, handel's messiah.


----------



## Yoshi

I like the video.  And where were you on your first picture? It looks beautiful.


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks! I don't remember the name of the precise hike or foothill, but that was a lookout tower looking on Mt. Rainier in Washington state.


----------



## clavichorder

By the way Jan, those are very lovely photo's, you don't really look like glenn gould! Not to say he's a bad looking man, he was pretty handsome. Both of your eyes are very thoughtful and interesting though.


----------



## Yoshi

:lol: Well I'm glad. If I were a man, I wouldn't mind looking like him, he was very handsome indeed . 
Thank you


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, nuts. I was never good at Where's Waldo. I was thinking you were behind the flag, but it could be you're fooling us all and are one of the guys in the back with a striped shirt and headphones.


Fine, I'll tell you.  I'm the one holding a piccolo, you have to look carefully because it's very small.


----------



## Wicked_one

So be it. This pic was taken last year so now I look exactly the same but not quite (big Berlioz kind of hair) and one year older.


----------



## Bix

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Fine, I'll tell you.  I'm the one holding a piccolo, you have to look carefully because it's very small.


:devil:



Wicked_one said:


> So be it. This pic was taken last year so now I look exactly the same but not quite (big Berlioz kind of hair) and one year older.


All these good looking blokes as members!


----------



## Wicked_one

Bix, I think the time has come (and almost the page number as well: Bix.. six.. in the same "ix" area) to reveal yourself.


----------



## Meaghan

Wicked_one said:


> So be it. This pic was taken last year so now I look exactly the same but not quite (big Berlioz kind of hair) and one year older.


Dear sir,
You are handsome.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I feel like I'm the youngest person here..

From earlier this year









...Most recent picture, im far right.









I would like to thank Couchie for destroying my self esteem. I wish I was half as handsome as him


----------



## sospiro

Sofronitsky said:


> I feel like I'm the youngest person here..


Don't let it worry you - I think I'm probably the oldest


----------



## Wicked_one

Meaghan said:


> Dear sir,
> You are handsome.


Thank you, miss.

I will post (probably; it depends on the ratings I get on this pic) one with my real hair: messy and big and with an I'm-such-a-genius air to it.

They all had weird hair, right? Berlioz.. Einstein.. Lady Gaga.


----------



## Aksel

Wicked_one said:


> Thank you, miss.
> 
> I will post (probably; it depends on the ratings I get on this pic) one with my real hair: messy and big and with an I'm-such-a-genius air to it.
> 
> They all had weird hair, right? Berlioz.. Einstein.. Lady Gaga.


Berlioz hair is awesome. Aramis is going to be sooo jealous. As will I, I guess.


----------



## Yoshi

There are a lot of good looking people here


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Fine, I'll tell you.  I'm the one holding a piccolo, you have to look carefully because it's very small.


Oh, shucks, now I have to find a piccolo!


----------



## Aksel

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, shucks, now I have to find a piccolo!


I think she's behind a flutist, in front of a saxophonist and between a couple of clarinetists.


----------



## Polednice

Is it just me, or do half of these no doubt beautiful photos just not appear whenever I open this thread?


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> Is it just me, or do half of these no doubt beautiful photos just not appear whenever I open this thread?


You poor thing.


----------



## science

Me and one of my students having a swim.

By the way - even if you never read the book "The Once and Future King," at least flip through to this part of the story. What an amazing passage. Nothing at all like the cartoon.


----------



## Meaghan

^^^I adore _The Sword in the Stone_.


----------



## Almaviva

Polednice said:


> Is it just me, or do half of these no doubt beautiful photos just not appear whenever I open this thread?


 It is just you. Try another browser or update yours.


----------



## Almaviva

Aksel said:


> I think she's behind a flutist, in front of a saxophonist and between a couple of clarinetists.


 That's it, although we can't really see the piccolo, but she's the only person holding a small instrument. Her face is about in the middle of the picture (considering the vertical axis) and she is aligned with the three refs in the background.


----------



## Aksel

Almaviva said:


> That's it, although we can't really see the piccolo, but she's the only person holding a small instrument. Her face is about in the middle of the picture (considering the vertical axis) and she is aligned with the three refs in the background.


Yes. You can see the piccolo, though. There's a little black stripe over the gloves, and then some white, silvery reflective business.


----------



## Polednice

Almaviva said:


> It is just you. Try another browser or update yours.


How dare you?! I run the latest Chrome, of course  Somebody better update the forum so it's compatible with browsers that are _too_ advanced!


----------



## Almaviva

OK, so downgrade yours.


----------



## Aksel

Polednice said:


> How dare you?! I run the latest Chrome, of course  Somebody better update the forum so it's compatible with browsers that are _too_ advanced!


Do switch to Opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> By the way - even if you never read the book "The Once and Future King," at least flip through to this part of the story. What an amazing passage. Nothing at all like the cartoon.


I adore this book too. I'm trying to force - I mean encourage - my 8-year-old to read the Sword in the Stone, but she's currently too obsessed with that wretched Harry Potter.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Aksel said:


> I think she's behind a flutist, in front of a saxophonist and between a couple of clarinetists.


I think you're right.


----------



## Aksel

mamascarlatti said:


> I adore this book too. I'm trying to force - I mean encourage - my 8-year-old to read the Sword in the Stone, but she's currently too obsessed with that wretched Harry Potter.


Don't be dissing Harry Potter.


----------



## An Die Freude

Sofronitsky said:


> *I feel like I'm the youngest person here*..


Not quite...









Me last year.


----------



## science

mamascarlatti said:


> I adore this book too. I'm trying to force - I mean encourage - my 8-year-old to read the Sword in the Stone, but she's currently too obsessed with that wretched Harry Potter.


At 8, I wouldn't have had a chance with _The Sword in the Stone_. I tried to read it with some 8th graders last year, and it was too much for them. (Oddly to me, they loved _The Shipping News_.)

As for _Harry Potter_, just thank whatever gods you worship that she's not reading _Twilight_.


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> At 8, I wouldn't have had a chance with _The Sword in the Stone_. I tried to read it with some 8th graders last year, and it was too much for them. (Oddly to me, they loved _The Shipping News_.)
> 
> As for _Harry Potter_, just thank whatever gods you worship that she's not reading _Twilight_.


I remember reading it quite young (not the other two books though) which why I thought she'd cope as she's a good and avid reader.

Maybe I'll wait then.


----------



## Yoshi

science said:


> As for _Harry Potter_, just thank whatever gods you worship that she's not reading _Twilight_.


I couldn't agree more. :lol:


----------



## beethovenian

An Die Freude said:


> Not quite...
> 
> Me last year.


Are you German?


----------



## Wicked_one

To be honest, I find _Harry Potter_ far more interesting and captivating than those scribbled words arranged in such manner that would bring millions to a person that had way too much free time and decided to write a book (yes, _Twilight_)

Twilight is emo and disgusting and if He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named exists, he'd chase down Bella and those lousy vampires and cast Aveda Kadavera on their shiny asses.


----------



## beethovenian

Wicked_one said:


> Twilight is emo and disgusting and if He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named exists, he'd chase down Bella and those lousy vampires and cast Aveda Kadavera on their shiny asses.


Oh dear... i am pretty sure bella and the vampires are innocent.

He should really be aiming his wand at the author, the filmmakers and all their hysterical screaming fans.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Almaviva said:


> That's it, although we can't really see the piccolo, but she's the only person holding a small instrument. Her face is about in the middle of the picture (considering the vertical axis) and she is aligned with the three refs in the background.


Yep. 

Not the most flattering picture of me, the school is actually getting rid of those old uniforms this year, but this picture was a great joke among the band members. That particular song we're doing a drill for, we'll never forget. We were doing Michael Jackson's Thriller.

I hesitate to put pictures of myself up on the internet in general. But if you want to see a better one, ask.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I love Harry Potter, but it was the cause for some embarrassment in life. I've wore glasses my whole life, and had my hair just like Harry's since the early 90's. Being around the same age as the kids in the movies at the time, people kept calling me Harry Potter. 2005 I went to New Orleans before Katrina, and 3 guys got in the elevator with me, and heard them snickering "That dude looks like Harry Potter". On top of that, I was struck in the head with a golf-club in 2003, so I have jagged scar on my head in the same place Harry Potter has a scar.

So if you want to know what I look like, just imagine a light brown-haired Harry Potter.


----------



## science

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I love Harry Potter, but it was the cause for some embarrassment in life. I've wore glasses my whole life, and had my hair just like Harry's since the early 90's. Being around the same age as the kids in the movies at the time, people kept calling me Harry Potter. 2005 I went to New Orleans before Katrina, and 3 guys got in the elevator with me, and heard them snickering "That dude looks like Harry Potter". On top of that, I was struck in the head with a golf-club in 2003, so I have jagged scar on my head in the same place Harry Potter has a scar.
> 
> So if you want to know what I look like, just imagine a light brown-haired Harry Potter.


If I manage to re-assemble the scattered pieces of my soul, you might regret letting me find out this information.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sofronitsky said:


> I feel like I'm the youngest person here..


I dunno, you actually look about the same age as me... How old are you? 15? 16? 17?


----------



## An Die Freude

beethovenian said:


> Are you German?


No... I'm Scottish.


----------



## presto

Jan said:


> There are a lot of good looking people here


well, I suppose the not so good looking ones wouldn't be so inclined to post up a picture.


----------



## Polednice

presto said:


> well, I suppose the not so good looking ones wouldn't be so inclined to post up a picture.


Come on ugly folks, follow my lead!


----------



## Bix

Polednice said:


> Come on ugly folks, follow my lead!


Pack it in, you're not ugly.


----------



## Aramis

Pictures from few months back:


----------



## Sofronitsky

Klavierspieler said:


> I dunno, you actually look about the same age as me... How old are you? 15? 16? 17?


16 in September.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

presto said:


> well, I suppose the not so good looking ones wouldn't be so inclined to post up a picture.


Quite the opposite, I just don't want to upstage everybody.


----------



## Polednice

Bix said:


> Pack it in, you're not ugly.


Don't let my glorious personality cloud your judgement.


----------



## Bix

Aramis said:


> Pictures from few months back:


This photo is fab!


----------



## Ravellian

Okay, I basically look like Aramis (a scary thought ) but with slightly less hair. Happy? 

Also Jan you are very cute!


----------



## Aramis

Ravellian said:


> Okay, I basically look like Aramis (a scary thought ) but with slightly less hair. Happy?


You forgot to mention that your hair is a lot brighter.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

G'day folks. Me.


----------



## Couchie

Aramis said:


> Pictures from few months back:


Mind if I enlarge this and hang it above my fireplace?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sofronitsky said:


> 16 in September.


Hah! Beat you by half a year! I was fifteen in May!


----------



## Almaviva

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yep.
> 
> Not the most flattering picture of me, the school is actually getting rid of those old uniforms this year, but this picture was a great joke among the band members. That particular song we're doing a drill for, we'll never forget. We were doing Michael Jackson's Thriller.
> 
> I hesitate to put pictures of myself up on the internet in general. But if you want to see a better one, ask.


OK, I'm asking.


----------



## Almaviva

An Die Freude said:


> Not quite...
> 
> View attachment 2283
> 
> 
> Me last year.


You got nothing on me.

Me last year:


----------



## Meaghan

I have mixed feelings about this picture. On the one hand, ridiculous pose (Can I blame the photographer?). On the other, more flattering than most pictures of me--I generally don't photograph well. And the latter point outweighed the former and, in my shameful vanity, I have posted it. I wish I had a nice picture of me _not_ doing something silly.









It was taken a bit over a year ago, but I look mostly the same.


----------



## beethovenian

You are fretting too much meaghan. You should just let the picture do the talking.

Lovely smile anyway.


----------



## Wicked_one

I agree with beethovenian. 

Meaghan, you should post one more, one that you feel really comfortable with  I think you are one of those girls that are prettier than they think they are  Oh, modesty... but very pretty indeed.


----------



## marycable

Hi All!!! I'm Mary Cable from New York, USA...


----------



## Aramis

Couchie said:


> Mind if I enlarge this and hang it above my fireplace?


No, but after you hang it there you will have to say (with foreign accent) "and now I will play... a composition which is the closest to my heart..." and perform some of my works at the piano while few aristocratic-looking ladies and gentleman will sit on intricately decorated chairs and listen.


----------



## clavichorder

We're all going to have to be nicer to each other now that we are conscious of the very real(and attractive) people on this forum. Its going to be less fun! Or maybe not...


----------



## science

My wife will stop letting me hang out here if she sees that picture of Meaghan.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> We're all going to have to be nicer to each other now that we are conscious of the very real(and attractive) people on this forum. Its going to be less fun! Or maybe not...


I should probably clarify that I've always been aware of the realness of everyone else - I just hate people.


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> I should probably clarify that I've always been aware of the realness of everyone else - I just hate people.


As is your charmingly misanthropic wont, at least here on the forum.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Here's a picture of me _not_ doing something silly:










Meaghan, you're being _far_ too modest. Your pose looks just fine to me, and you have a beautiful smile.


----------



## sospiro

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> G'day folks. Me.


Couchie - you have a rival for my affection


----------



## sospiro

Aramis said:


> Pictures from few months back:


I like this one - you look really scary :devil:


----------



## An Die Freude

Almaviva said:


> You got nothing on me.
> 
> Me last year:
> 
> View attachment 2292


Oh, drat!

This is me and one of my football (soccer) team's ex-players a "few" years back.


----------



## Almaviva

Now I'm jealous. You're all saying that Meaghan is pretty (she is), that these young gentlemen are handsome (they are) and nobody said that *I'm* adorable? I am, just look at me! (Post # 119).


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Now I'm jealous. You're all saying that Meaghan is pretty (she is), that these young gentlemen are handsome (they are) and nobody said that *I'm* adorable? I am, just look at me! (Post # 119).


That's because we think you might by lying. I _know_ this is Couchie you see & that's why I adore him.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Age of Enlightenment...*

48 years old. God, I hate getting old and losing my looks. Why it was the other day I found some grey hair, gasp!


----------



## sospiro

kg4fxg said:


> 48 years old. God, I hate getting old and losing my looks. Why it was the other day I found some grey hair, gasp!
> 
> View attachment 2300












Are you married?


----------



## kg4fxg

Yeah, been married some 20 years now. My apologies, that is not the most becoming picture. Love classical music though and listen to it at work all the time.


----------



## sospiro

kg4fxg said:


> Yeah, been married some 20 years now.


Congrats 



kg4fxg said:


> Love classical music though and listen to it at work all the time.


Wish I could, after a few hours without opera I start to get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## kg4fxg

Nice to meet you sospiro. I love opera as well. I really like Cecilia Bartoli. Been enjoying Bacewicz today. I hope you are having a marvelous day.


----------



## Aramis

The thread title says "picture", not "photo", which reminds me I can show off kewl portrait of myself that I have - it's from year 2006:


----------



## kg4fxg

Now that is really cool. It makes you look so intelligent. I wish I could draw that well.


----------



## Trout

Wait, so Alma went from








to









... What went wrong?


----------



## TxllxT

Aramis said:


> The thread title says "picture", not "photo", which reminds me I can show off kewl portrait of myself that I have - it's from year 2006:


In 2006 you were strolling over the Charles' Bridge in Prague?


----------



## Aramis

TxllxT said:


> In 2006 you were strolling over the Charles' Bridge in Prague?


No, but in 2006 you and I and George were strolling through the park one day, and then you held my hand as if to say: I love you. Then we passed a brook and George fell in and drowned himself and floated out to sea leaving you alone with me.


----------



## TxllxT

Aramis said:


> No, but in 2006 you and I and George were strolling through the park one day, and then you held my hand as if to say: I love you. Then we passed a brook and George fell in and drowned himself and floated out to sea leaving you alone with me.


You mean a dead body floating towards the island I'm living on?  Lately we saw a seal caught in a rope, junk from the sea


----------



## Almaviva

Trout said:


> Wait, so Alma went from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... What went wrong?


Wrong? What do you mean, wrong? Nothing went wrong! I said my baby picture was from one year ago. My current picture is the one with the iPod, so, big deal, I changed a little bit over one year, who doesn't? I think I'm still adorable, no? (at least, that's what my Mom tells me).


----------



## Ludders

Me at 'work'.
I'm not a classical musician. I just wish i was. 










Oh, and this pic is about 5yrs old. Taken when i was about 43. I'm even slimmer, now.


----------



## kg4fxg

OK
What kind of classical guitar? I play a Guild. Glad you are enjoying the forum.


----------



## Ludders

kg4fxg said:


> OK
> What kind of classical guitar? I play a Guild. Glad you are enjoying the forum.


Thanks! 
But it's not a classical guitar, it's a version of the 1930's Selmer/Maccaferri guitars, as used by Django Reinhardt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selmer_guitar#Post-Maccaferri_or_Oval-Hole_guitar


----------



## kg4fxg

Amazing, wow. I knew something was not right. A first it looked like nylon strings, them maybe not. Then a pickup, and of course the tail piece. Makes sense now.

I grew up playing steel strings, mostly Martin guitars, and I still have a steel string Guild. So when I wanted a Classical Guitar I looked at Guild. Not a big name in Classical Guitars, but for my use I am not disappointed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Almaviva said:


> OK, I'm asking.


Here goes nothing...


----------



## Aramis

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here goes nothing...


 s
HELLO MS. GLENN CLOSE MAY I HAVE AUTOGRAPH?


----------



## Yoshi

I love your dress!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> s
> HELLO MS. GLENN CLOSE MAY I HAVE AUTOGRAPH?


:lol: You calling me a femme fatale? 

As to the dress, it will primarily be my performance dress for very special occasions (such as what it was bought for, playing as a soloist with an orchestra). But I also wore it at Prom.


----------



## World Violist

Okay, this is me like two and a half years ago. But it's not really me, it's a picture.










I always look smaller in pictures...


----------



## sospiro

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :lol: You calling me a femme fatale?


He might be asking you if you're a bunny boiler 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> As to the dress, it will primarily be my performance dress for very special occasions (such as what it was bought for, playing as a soloist with an orchestra). But I also wore it at Prom.


Beautiful dress & you look fab


----------



## Almaviva

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here goes nothing...


Wow! You look like a star ready of a recital!


----------



## TxllxT

Down, down, down: that finger


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> Down, down, down: that finger


Wow, that is exactly what I pictured you looking like, but more corporeal, and with less leafy greenage.


----------



## Ravellian

World Violist said:


> Okay, this is me like two and a half years ago. But it's not really me, it's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always look smaller in pictures...


Grow a goatee and you'll look just like Rubbra!


----------



## Guest

Here I am...


----------



## Amfibius

Here is me.


----------



## sospiro

Well hello Kontrapunctus & Amfibius


----------



## jurianbai

my image, any questions?? LOL


----------



## kv466

TxllxT said:


> Down, down, down: that finger


Wow, that is one gorgeous looking, tall and very old fan palm right in the foreground! Absolutely beautiful.
















Here I am about five years back running my favorite instrument of all...
the console at the Miami Space Transit Planetarium...all laser light shows were run on three consoles (this is the star console) with the only thing pre-recorded being the music, one laser track and slides...gobo lights, manual lasers and hand-made effects were all run manually and live and it was multi-tasking to the extreme but super fun...something perhaps an organist would enjoy or at least be able to do...best times of my life.


----------



## Tapkaara

Aksel said:


> Oh, look! It's me!
> 
> View attachment 2236


Does your face freeze like that after hours of playing the trombone?


----------



## Aksel

Tapkaara said:


> Does your face freeze like that after hours of playing the trombone?


No. Not quite. Though taken at orchestra camp a few years ago, I was giving my Sculpin impersonation.


----------



## Tapkaara

Aksel said:


> No. Not quite. Though taken at orchestra camp a few years ago, I was giving my Sculpin impersonation.


I'd love to see a photo with a more "natural" expression!


----------



## Aksel

Tapkaara said:


> I'd love to see a photo with a more "natural" expression!


----------



## Tapkaara

Aksel said:


>


Very nice, thank you! Thumbs up!


----------



## Ukko

Hmmph. Aksel has the advantage of not being actively repulsive. My experience with driver's license photos has caused me to avoid self-portraits and 'candid' cameras.


----------



## kv466

Can't say we blame you


----------



## Aksel

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hmmph. Aksel has the advantage of not being actively repulsive. My experience with driver's license photos has caused me to avoid self-portraits and 'candid' cameras.


I look like I haven't slept in a week in my passport photo.
But I feel like I should tell you that I do have a tendency of not having a chin in photos. It's not very attractive.


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


>


You sir are attractive.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bix said:


> You sir are attractive.


I agree!! Totally!


----------



## Aramis

Bix said:


> You sir are attractive.





> I agree!! Totally!


GET OFF... HE'S MINE <dumps his clothes>


----------



## Almaviva

^Let's keep things PG, please.
Lately we've had a large number of sexually half-explicit posts, and we've been tolerating them, but they *are* against the rules as per the Terms of Service and if this continues we'll have to start deleting such posts.


----------



## Tapkaara

Aramis said:


> GET OFF... HE'S MINE <Dumps his clothes> Don't get strung out by the way that I look, don't judge a book by its cover, I'm not much of a man by the light of day, but by night I'm one hell of a lover... I'm just a Sweet Transvestite from transexual...Transylvania.


He does sort of look like Rocky, doesn't he? "I've been making a man, with blond hair and a tan." OK, maybe he does not have the tan going on, but look at those golden locks!


----------



## Aksel

Tapkaara said:


> He does sort of look like Rocky, doesn't he? "I've been making a man, with blond hair and a tan." OK, maybe he does not have the tan going on, but look at those golden locks!


I don't really tan that well. I do look dashing in red, though.


----------



## Tapkaara

Almaviva said:


> ^Let's keep things PG, please.
> Lately we've had a large number of sexually half-explicit posts, and we've been tolerating them, but they *are* against the rules as per the Terms of Service and if this continues we'll have to start deleting such posts.


Those lyrics from the Rocky Horror Picture Show were "sexually half explicit?" That movie...and those lines...are on basic cable here in the US all the time. Speaking for myself, I am an adult and I can handle silly lyrics from a musical. But I digress and I don't make the rules around here, so it goes.


----------



## Tapkaara

Aksel said:


> I don't really tan that well. I do look dashing in red, though.


I don't tan well either. You are in Norway, right? My mom's side of the family is Swedish and Norwegian and I inherited the complexion! I have dark hair, though...I must get that from my dad's Italian/French side.


----------



## Almaviva

Tapkaara said:


> Those lyrics from the Rocky Horror Picture Show were "sexually half explicit?" That movie...and those lines...are on basic cable here in the US all the time. Speaking for myself, I am an adult and I can handle silly lyrics from a musical. But I digress and I don't make the rules around here, so it goes.


 I don't make the rules either. That's up to the owner of this privately-owned site, which we all enjoy as his guests, merely, and we all agree to respecting the rules when we sign in. He's free to kick out unruly guests as he feels fit, so we should all respect his rules because this is a darn good place to be and we should all be thankful to him for providing this site for our enjoyment. So I don't make them, I just enforce them rules, as I must.


----------



## Tapkaara

Almaviva said:


> I don't make the rules either. That's up to the owner of this privately-owned site, which we all enjoy as his guests, merely, and we all agree to respecting the rules when we sign in. He's free to kick out unruly guests as he feels fit, so we should all respect his rules because this is a darn good place to be and we should all be thankful to him for providing this site for our enjoyment. So I don't make them, I just enforce them rules, as I must.


Not to divert the topic here, and in fact this will be the last thing I say on this, I feel that censoring lyrics from the Rocky Horror Picture Show it taking it a bit far. And while you do not make the rules, you only enforce them, I do not feel that there was anything offensive at all in the lyrics and the decision to remove them was heavy-handed.

Anyway, it's not the end of the world, just my thoughts. Keep the nice photos of our beautiful members coming!


----------



## Almaviva

Tapkaara said:


> Not to divert the topic here, and in fact this will be the last thing I say on this, I feel that censoring lyrics from the Rocky Horror Picture Show it taking it a bit far. And while you do not make the rules, you only enforce them, I do not feel that there was anything offensive at all in the lyrics and the decision to remove them was heavy-handed.
> 
> Anyway, it's not the end of the world, just my thoughts. Keep the nice photos of our beautiful members coming!


 Who removed the lyrics of Rocky Horror Picture Show? If it happened, it wasn't me. As far as I know, probably Aramis edited his post himself (when I do, my name goes on the bottom of the post).
Anyway the TOS say that we shouldn't post sexually oriented content and that the site owner reserves to himself the right to remove *any* content at his sole discretion (personally or through his agents, that is, members of the staff) so there is no place to question these decisions by Frederik or his agents. Frederik spends a good chunk of his own money to keep this site running with its rather humungous server capacity (it is not a profitable operation) so whatever his rules are, I'm for them. It's out of his generosity that we exist and he is entitled to his own rules. If someone invites you as a guest to his house and before you get in he tells you at the door "please don't say this and that in front of my children; if you agree, you're welcome to partake in my hospitality but if you don't I'd rather that you didn't come to my house" you shouldn't call him a prude and question his rule. You're not forced to accept the invitation, but if you do, then you should better respect his rules otherwise he's in his right to revoke the invitation.


----------



## Aramis

Almaviva said:


> Who removed the lyrics of Rocky Horror Picture Show? If it happened, it wasn't me.


Don't lie, don't lie! I SAW YOU, YOU DID IT... AHAHAHAHAHA <jumps through the window>


----------



## Almaviva

Aramis said:


> Don't lie, don't lie! I SAW YOU, YOU DID IT... AHAHAHAHAHA <jumps through the window>


 Sorry mate, the software doesn't lie. When *I* do it as opposed to the author of the post (within a time limit) my name goes on the bottom of it as 'last edited by Almaviva' which is not the case in your post.


----------



## Aramis

Almaviva said:


> Sorry mate, the software doesn't lie. When *I* do it as opposed to the author of the post (within a time limit) my name goes on the bottom of it as 'last edited by Almaviva' which is not the case in your post.


You made it up, it's mistification, I know that you, masons, can do it! We all know it!


----------



## Almaviva

Aramis said:


> You made it up, it's mistification, I know that you, masons, can do it! We all know it!


 I wish... but well, you know, I'd rather that you think I'm this powerful... so that I'll be more feared.:devil:


----------



## Tapkaara

Here I am with noted Finnish pianist and Sibelius expert Folke Grasbeck from last week.


----------



## Bix

Tapkaara said:


> Here I am with noted Finnish pianist and Sibelius expert Folke Grasbeck from last week.
> 
> View attachment 2381


what did you do last week Tapkaara (houkutteleva), have you been somewhere?


----------



## Tapkaara

Bix said:


> what did you do last week Tapkaara (houkutteleva), have you been somewhere?


Last week was something called FinnFest, an annual event here in North America that celebrates Finland and it culture. Every year it is someplace new and this year it happened to be in my 'hood, San Diego. I am a member of a Finnish-American organization that helped make all of the preparation for the event to take place in San Diego this year and I was a person who helped arranged Folke's appearance at the event. He played two concerts and a piano recital. I was honored that he stayed with me at my house during the event.

The photo was taken at the Mission de San Diego de Alcala in its garden. It's a well know tourist point in the area, so that's one of the places I took him on his visit.


----------



## Bix

Tapkaara said:


> Last week was something called FinnFest, an annual event here in North America that celebrates Finland and it culture. Every year it is someplace new and this year it happened to be in my 'hood, San Diego. I am a member of a Finnish-American organization that helped make all of the preparation for the event to take place in San Diego this year and I was a person who helped arranged Folke's appearance at the event. He played two concerts and a piano recital. I was honored that he stayed with me at my house during the event.
> 
> The photo was taken at the Mission de San Diego de Alcala in its garden. It's a well know tourist point in the area, so that's one of the places I took him on his visit.


That must have been such an experience - fab!


----------



## Almaviva

Wow, Tapkaara, you're lucky to live in San Diego, such a beautiful city!


----------



## Tapkaara

Bix said:


> That must have been such an experience - fab!


It was quite a bit of fun to be sure and Folke is a great guy. His insight into Sibelius's music is quite astounding. Although you cannot tell in the picture, I was exhausted by the end of the event. It was good though...it was all worth it.


----------



## Tapkaara

Almaviva said:


> Wow, Tapkaara, you're lucky to live in San Diego, such a beautiful city!


It is a great place, to be sure! I do feel lucky to have grown up here and to live here.


----------



## Curiosity

Moi.


----------



## clavichorder

More remarkable than the rings on your finger or the cash sprouting out your ears and other crevices is the sheer number of chins you possess.

I take you have your own business?


----------



## presto

Here's an update, just back from Majorca with a nice tan to compliment my biceps:lol:


----------



## violadude

presto said:


> Here's an update, just back from Majorca with a nice tan to compliment my biceps:lol:


It's official...Mozart is no longer music for sissies...


----------



## presto

violadude said:


> It's official...Mozart is no longer music for sissies...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## science

I guess I never got around to posting a real picture of myself. Here's one from my early days, before the constant sex and drugs began to take a toll:


----------



## violadude

I didn't know Science was actually the ghost of Elvis Presley...that would kind of make his username a bit ironic wouldn't it?


----------



## Amfibius

He's alive!! Long live The King!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Cuba, July 2011

Martin


----------



## CountessAdele




----------



## Weston

ca. 1960 (I think those dinosaurs were sculpted from life, but I can't remember.)









and ca. 1990









Fairly recent.


----------



## Lukecash12

Weston said:


> ca. 1960 (I think those dinosaurs were sculpted from life, but I can't remember.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ca. 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly recent.


Wow, you and I are basically twins. Here's me when I was like 17:










Wait, never you mind... We definitely aren't twins 

And here's me doing a Depends commercial:


----------



## Ravellian

Alright, here's an almost-decent pic of myself (with sunglasses, to at least partially preserve my anonymity)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Philip




----------



## PetrB

Polednice said:


> How dare you?! I run the latest Chrome, of course  Somebody better update the forum so it's compatible with browsers that are _too_ advanced!


Google seems to disagree with a lot of software out there - I get / got Script conflicts - freezes galore, and slower opening everything via google. Try Mozilla Firefox, you don't have to abandon your old browser, just add the second one.


----------



## PetrB

presto said:


> well, I suppose the not so good looking ones wouldn't be so inclined to post up a picture.


Ach, nae, laddie -- the charismatic and stunningly handsome and beautiful members have long ago learned the curse of their more than fine good looks - unwanted attentions, mistaken notions on the part of the bedazzled just because we've given them a mere slight but friendly smile in return for theirs.

Methinks something has gone wrong with your thinking - perhaps all the blood has rushed to your biceps


----------



## PetrB

Me, at ages, 3, 13, 23, 33, 43, 53... etc.


----------



## aleazk

This is my appearance. If you don't like it, I have others :lol:









(click the image to enlarge it, otherwise it appears distorted)


----------



## PetrB

Almaviva said:


> Who removed the lyrics of Rocky Horror Picture Show? If it happened, it wasn't me. As far as I know, probably Aramis edited his post himself (when I do, my name goes on the bottom of the post).
> Anyway the TOS say that we shouldn't post sexually oriented content and that the site owner reserves to himself the right to remove *any* content at his sole discretion (personally or through his agents, that is, members of the staff) so there is no place to question these decisions by Frederik or his agents. Frederik spends a good chunk of his own money to keep this site running with its rather humungous server capacity (it is not a profitable operation) so whatever his rules are, I'm for them. It's out of his generosity that we exist and he is entitled to his own rules. If someone invites you as a guest to his house and before you get in he tells you at the door "please don't say this and that in front of my children; if you agree, you're welcome to partake in my hospitality but if you don't I'd rather that you didn't come to my house" you shouldn't call him a prude and question his rule. You're not forced to accept the invitation, but if you do, then you should better respect his rules otherwise he's in his right to revoke the invitation.


That's fine and good enough, but the one beyond-the-pale unacceptable thing is to tolerate a guest being rude to one's other guests: I guess the whole crew was out to lunch when a Luddite recently signed up solely to howl and complain about enduring sitting through a Dutilleux piece at the Seattle symphony -- and then proceeded to abuse all forum members, calling them 'posers,' etc. Well, I'm more concerned with that than with 'adult' language and issues my great nieces and nephews are already aware of....

Not critiquing the rules and mores here, just mentioning I think someone wasn't minding the store when it was truly important.

P.s. Thinking that one user / abuse should be banned on the basis of that initial post and his peppered-throughout comebacks and comments.


----------



## Guest

Hello Sailors, sorry about the flip flops


----------



## Guest

Here I am...


----------



## kv466

Where are our girls?!


----------



## Vaneyes

Be careful for what you wish for.

View attachment 4060


----------



## kv466

^^

Oh, Van, you're so much cuter than I thought!


----------



## Polednice

PetrB said:


> Google seems to disagree with a lot of software out there - I get / got Script conflicts - freezes galore, and slower opening everything via google. Try Mozilla Firefox, you don't have to abandon your old browser, just add the second one.


I solved that problem ages ago - it was an extension's fault, not chrome's. Chrome still rules, Firefox still sucks. :tiphat:


----------



## Meaghan

kv466 said:


> Where are our girls?!


There aren't too many, and I think most of us have already posted here. A good portion of our boys, on the other hand, have posted cats, cartoons, Gandalf, Elvis, etc.  (Apologies to those who have shown their faces.)


----------



## Philip

*aleazk*, you're the best looking physicist i've ever seen!


----------



## Dodecaplex

Here I am with my bff. (I'm the one on the right)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

This would be me looking a bit dazed and confused about two years ago, before that tshirt turned to shreds. 
God was it a comfortable shirt...


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> *aleazk*, you're the best looking physicist i've ever seen!


haha, well, with those standards, is not a very difficult task!...









:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

(of course, I'm joking... Einstein is my god)


----------



## Lenfer

never mind apologise


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword said:


> View attachment 4064
> 
> 
> This would be me looking a bit dazed and confused about two years ago, before that tshirt turned to shreds.
> God was it a comfortable shirt...


Do I know you  Where is it that you live?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> Do I know you  Where is it that you live?


Haha that'd be hilarious if you did. I'm in North Carolina.

How about yourself?


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, nope, seeing as I'm from Michigan you definitely aren't the guy that sits behind me in my class.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well I lived in Detroit for a little while, but I don't think you were in my 4th grade class. Too bad though, I would have liked to do some sort of musical collaboration if you lived nearby.


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## Lenfer

​
*L'enfer* :tiphat:​


----------



## eorrific

aleazk said:


> haha, well, with those standards, is not a very difficult task!...
> 
> View attachment 4073
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> (of course, I'm joking... Einstein is my god)


Well, those feminine sandals *were* in fashion from 5 January 1940 to 6 January 1940. 
Just kidding, folks.


----------



## emiellucifuge

This is also the one from my profile, but I doubt many people wander back there:


----------



## aleazk

^^^^^wow, nice lamps! (those in the table). I want them!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hard at work:


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hard at work:


you don't use computer programs, _Sandor_?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> you don't use computer programs, _Sandor_?


_Never._ Only when I need to print of parts for a performance, stuff like that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me playing guitar:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me playing viola:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me playing piano:


----------



## eorrific

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Me playing piano:


CoaG, you are a human chameleon.


----------



## aleazk

eorrific said:


> CoaG, you are a human chameleon.


if you want to see his real face, go to his soundcloud profile :angel:


----------



## aleazk

Me, finishing some composition:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> if you want to see his real face, go to his soundcloud profile :angel:


I changed the photo. 

(the sunglasses I was wearing don't actually belong to me)


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me conducting:


----------



## Amfibius

I wish a moderator would crack down on all these people posting pictures of others and saying it's "me conducting", etc. It is a complete waste of time, it is off topic, it fills this thread with junk, and it's not funny. 

In short: post a picture of yourself or GET LOST!!!


----------



## Igneous01

Aramis said:


> The thread title says "picture", not "photo", which reminds me I can show off kewl portrait of myself that I have - it's from year 2006:


I understand now: you are Yuri Bashmets little brother, it appears so obvious now!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Igneous01

moi

now i must type extra stuff to fulfill the post-god's requirements


----------



## Badinerie

Ok....this isme......


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Me playing viola:


I didn't know Jeroen Krabbe played the viola!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Since you can see a picture of me to the left of this and every message I leave here, I thought you might like to see instead a short video I made last year


----------



## Philip

Badinerie said:


> Ok....this isme......


Nice Tele.


----------



## presto

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Since you can see a picture of me to the left of this and every message I leave here, I thought you might like to see instead a short video I made last year


I wish I was that articulate! I envy people that speak that well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here's me stuffing up a very rarely performed piece by Mauro Giuliani last year. My hair is longer now.


----------



## kv466

My first gig other than a kegger at 16.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

presto said:


> I wish I was that articulate! I envy people that speak that well.


Thank you.


----------



## Meaghan

kv466 said:


> My first gig other than a kegger at 16.
> 
> View attachment 4192


Girl at right digs you.


----------



## Taneyev

I don't know how to put a picture (I'm an computer illiterate), but even if I knew, I wouldn't do it because it would be enough for identification to the CIA, the FBI and other similar organizations.


----------



## Chrythes

Well, Argentina has always been a popular place to hide. 
Especially after the 40's. 



Wait, are you German...?


----------



## Taneyev

No, I'm third generation of Russian inmigrants. And yes, Argentina was a fantastic place to hide after 45. We had many famous here; Mengele, Eichman, Ante Pavelic and many others. In particular no so many Germans, but Croat murdererds. The country was one of the last to declare war to the Axis, and that for pression of the USA. But here business with Germany never stop, not during not after the war.


----------



## aleazk

Chrythes said:


> Well, Argentina has always been a popular place to hide.
> Especially after the 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you German...?


well, that's because Peron was an admirer of the nazis. There's plenty of evidence that show how Peron's government helped those war criminals to "take refuge" in this country.


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, but wasn't only for admiration. The nazis had access to a lot of money, and they pay. But they all find jobs, and nobody bother they. Of course, the police and the secret knew all of them (Eichman included), what names they used and where they were, but they had official protection from the goverment. Eichman was the only one ever punished, but that had nothing to do with the Argentine goverment.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I don't have a picture of myself to post, but I look just like Andrew Breitbart:









I grew a beard and let my hair grow long so I wouldn't look like Bill Clinton anymore, and ended up looking like Andrew Breitbart instead. I just can't win.


----------



## Yoshi

Me...


----------



## Philip




----------



## Yoshi

Okay I have to admit that was pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

This is a digital photograph of myself taken today whilst sitting on my bedlooking at myself in my webcam and thinking about how incredibly cool I look with my hair messed up like I just don't care. You know... like those guys on tv and in grunge music videos.

... except for the fact that you actually can't tell that my hair is messed up in the picture, and I lack the stubble.


----------



## Cnote11

Do I know you?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Do you sit in front of me in class somewhere in Michigan?


----------



## Philip

Jan said:


> Okay I have to admit that was pretty funny :lol:


I will need confirmation that you are over 18, if i am to make further comments.


----------



## Philip

Alright so i felt bad seeing everyone else's pictures and not showing my face... so here it is:










Oh and sorry if my cellphone camera is a little blurry :devil:


----------



## Cnote11

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Do you sit in front of me in class somewhere in Michigan?


Yes! I had thought that was you. Honestly, I can't help but think of him every time I see your picture. It is really something. He's an interesting fellow as well. Maybe it is inherent in the looks.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I always suspected that you were but an evil roving specter Phillip.


@Cnote11 You should definitely tell him how sexy he is then. Might be a good boost of his confidence. Just tell him Iforgotmypassword thinks he's sexy.


----------



## Cnote11

:lol: I will make sure to do that.


----------



## Yoshi

Philip said:


> Alright so i felt bad seeing everyone else's pictures and not showing my face... so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and sorry if my cellphone camera is a little blurry :devil:


Just a second, let me put my glasses on...


----------



## peeyaj

As an only (?) Asian member here, I'm afraid to show my face to these good looking Westerners..


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> Alright so i felt bad seeing everyone else's pictures and not showing my face... so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and sorry if my cellphone camera is a little blurry :devil:


I just have to ask...what is your avatar?


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just have to ask...what is your avatar?


Underwater photography by James Cooper


----------



## regressivetransphobe

peeyaj said:


> As an only (?) Asian member here, I'm afraid to show my face to these good looking Westerners..


Self-racism


----------



## Cnote11

indeed  We love Asians around here. Just ask violadude.


----------



## Trout

peeyaj said:


> As an only (?) Asian member here, I'm afraid to show my face to these good looking Westerners..


Don't worry, you're not the only Asian here.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> indeed  We love Asians around here. Just ask violadude.


Hahaha oh god.


----------



## violadude

I do... I do love Asians.....I wish I was Asian  

The grass is always greener on the other side I guess, eh Peeyaj?


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Hahaha oh god.


Hey! What exactly does that mean? :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Me in 2012:


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> Underwater photography by James Cooper


So, the idea was to what...depict a child with a burst lung or some other ghastly issue? OK...


----------



## Couchie

Kontrapunctus said:


> So, the idea was to what...depict a child with a burst lung or some other ghastly issue? OK...


Clearly the child is eating a jellyfish.


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> So, the idea was to what...depict a child with a burst lung or some other ghastly issue? OK...


I'm sure the artist will be glad to answer all your questions: jamesrcooper[at]mac[dot]com

http://www.tinyvices.com/gallery/james-cooper


----------



## samurai

Looks like a nose-bleed to me.


----------



## Praeludium

I thought it was a parody of the cover of Nirvana's Nevermind or something like that.


----------



## Ravndal

*Picture thread!*

This thread is for when letters is not enough any more..

I cant be the only one who is curious about what people @TC look like in real life?  I'm guessing this is a long-shot, but i do hope people find the courage to upload a picture of them self! 

Il start with a very philosophical and serious picture of my self :lol:


----------



## belfastboy

LOL - k, why not I've a pic on my profile anyway! Here goes -








oh and a poesy gym pic!? lol -







Cheesy! lol...


----------



## jani

You have already seen me.

If i find a decent pic of me with a ong hair i post it!


----------



## aleazk

We already had a thread about this:

http://www.talkclassical.com/14282-post-picture-yourself.html


----------



## Krummhorn

aleazk said:


> We already had a thread about this:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/14282-post-picture-yourself.html


Quite true ... threads merged into one with the new one being appended to the existing one.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm sorry! Didnt find this thread, and i searched around a lot


----------



## jani

Klavierspieler said:


> Me in 2012:
> 
> View attachment 4340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341


Do you work for santa?


----------



## Art Rock

violadude said:


> I do... I do love Asians.....


Me too. 


Happy couple by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## jani

When i was 17 i was even hotter ( That was the best pic i was able to find about me with long hair)


----------



## Klavierspieler

jani said:


> Do you work for santa?


I _am_ Santa.


----------



## Ravndal

Meaghan said:


> *I have mixed feelings about this picture.* On the one hand, ridiculous pose (Can I blame the photographer?). On the other, more flattering than most pictures of me--I generally don't photograph well. And the latter point outweighed the former and, in my shameful vanity, I have posted it. I wish I had a nice picture of me _not_ doing something silly.
> 
> View attachment 2296
> 
> 
> It was taken a bit over a year ago, but I look mostly the same.


You have mixed feelings about that picture? 

you shouldnt


----------



## aleazk

Klavierspieler said:


> I _am_ Santa.


But santa is from the north pole, not from antartica.


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> When i was 17 i was even hotter ( That was the best pic i was able to find about me with long hair)
> View attachment 7615


haha You look like a metalhead.


----------



## Praeludium

I tried to take a photo of me inside but I just looked like a young soon-to-be-bald pervert beggar with the hairs of a mad scientist (which would be pretty cool if I had the intellectual abilities of a mad scientist).

So I took a photo someone took when I was picking mirabelle pums in my parent's garden. I make a strange face, but I always make strange deformed faces (especially when I try to talk).
To be honest I wish I could have shown the only cool part of my body (my eyes) but I think I'm being a little to much narcissic here.


----------



## Klavierspieler

aleazk said:


> But santa is from the north pole, not from antartica.


I had to move. Those darn polar bears kept eating my reindeer.


----------



## Ravndal

Praeludium said:


> I tried to take a photo of me inside but I just looked like a young soon-to-be-bald pervert beggar with the hairs of a mad scientist (which would be pretty cool if I had the intellectual abilities of a mad scientist).
> 
> So I took a photo someone took when I was picking mirabelle pums in my parent's garden. I make a strange face, but I always make strange deformed faces (especially when I try to talk).
> To be honest I wish I could have shown the only cool part of my body (my eyes) but I think I'm being a little to much narcissic here.
> 
> View attachment 7623


Now I'm very curious about your eyes


----------



## Praeludium

They don't have actually anything really peculiar. They're just cooler than the rest because they're blue and sometimes react in a cool way with the light.

BUT I still took another photo - I felt it was fine because I haven't taken a photo of me since two or three years hehe









If you want to make fun of me : imagine the face I must have been doing.


----------



## violadude

Art Rock said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> Happy couple by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


:cheers: your girlfriend/wife/whatever she is is very pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Someone took this picture of me today while I was trekking around college, looking for my Meteorology classes. They were at an area of the campus... foreign to me.


----------



## Philip

Ravndal said:


> This thread is for when letters is not enough any more..
> 
> I cant be the only one who is curious about what people @TC look like in real life?  I'm guessing this is a long-shot, but i do hope people find the courage to upload a picture of them self!
> 
> Il start with a very philosophical and serious picture of my self :lol:
> 
> View attachment 7586


So sexy. .


----------



## Art Rock

violadude said:


> :cheers: your girlfriend/wife/whatever she is is very pretty. Congratulations!


Thanks. Wife actually, we have a small celebration coming on next month (12,5 years married).


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> So sexy. .


Hmmmmm ?? .............


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Someone took this picture of me today while I was trekking around college, looking for my Meteorology classes. They were at an area of the campus... foreign to me.
> 
> View attachment 7634


Do you wear dresses everyday?


----------



## Ravndal

Philip said:


> So sexy. .


ty.

asl?


----------



## Philip

Ravndal said:


> ty.
> 
> asl?












44/M/Idaho, see you in the chat room


----------



## Couchie

Me when I was a child:


----------



## Ravndal

Philip said:


> 44/M/Idaho, see you in the chat room


I would like that.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Do you wear dresses everyday?


Nah, other days I wear my suit of armor.








It's only an illusion... that bunny is actually my flute case... a bunny flute case...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have no idea when this was taken today, what a paparazzi prank! I don't even remember what I was looking at.


----------



## Ravndal

WOW! Nice armor!


----------



## Guest

Vanitas vanitatem!

View attachment 7727


Relaxing after a funeral!


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nah, other days I wear my suit of armor.
> 
> View attachment 7723
> 
> It's only an illusion... that bunny is actually my flute case... a bunny flute case...


That is a HUGE RABBIT. (I really like huge rabbits and have kind of always wanted one.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I have no idea when this was taken today, what a paparazzi prank! I don't even remember what I was looking at.
> 
> View attachment 7726


I think you were looking at that photo of Couchie when he was a child.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nah, other days I wear my suit of armor.
> 
> View attachment 7723
> 
> It's only an illusion... that bunny is actually my flute case... a bunny flute case...


Your own armor? Wow, you're hardcore girl.

Btw since your parents are Finnish, can you yourelf speak any Finnish?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Your own armor? Wow, you're hardcore girl.
> 
> Btw since your parents are Finnish, can you yourelf speak any Finnish?


I only know some basic proper nouns, "Tervetuloa," "hyvaa paiva," "keitos," "anteksi" (forget how to spell some of them, and sorry for not using right letters), I can count to 10 and a little higher, and say "I don't speak Finnish," en puho suomea. But my dad speaks fluent Finnish, and my mom can comprehend pretty well from schooling (she is Swedish, but lived in Finland so she had to learn Finnish).


----------



## clavichorder

Philip and Ravndal, it is worth mentioning that I have Mahler 2 playing in the background and was getting way into it, when I read your back and forth and started laughing out-loud, literally. This kind of thing is not supposed to happen when listening to Mahler 2!


----------



## clavichorder

AHAHAHAHAHA! I'm still laughing!!! Why is that so funny!


----------



## clavichorder

From this summer.


----------



## clavichorder

Also from this summer. On the summit of Mt. Rainier.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I only know some basic proper nouns, "Tervetuloa," "hyvaa paiva," "keitos," "anteksi" (forget how to spell some of them, and sorry for not using right letters), I can count to 10 and a little higher, and say "I don't speak Finnish," en puho suomea. But my dad speaks fluent Finnish, and my mom can comprehend pretty well from schooling (she is Swedish, but lived in Finland so she had to learn Finnish).


I like how you can say "I don't speak Finnish" in Finnish.  Am I the only one who finds that amusing?


----------



## Klavierspieler

MaestroViolinist said:


> I like how you can say "I don't speak Finnish" in Finnish.  Am I the only one who finds that amusing?


No habla ingles.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MaestroViolinist said:


> I like how you can say "I don't speak Finnish" in Finnish.  Am I the only one who finds that amusing?


Finnish is a funny language. Very harsh sometimes, with its strong rolling r's, but also kinda monotonous, with way too many a's, u's, l's, and k's. It gets sickening for me to hear too much Finnish after a while.


----------



## Aksel

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Finnish is a funny language. Very harsh sometimes, with its strong rolling r's, but also kinda monotonous, with way too many a's, u's, l's, and k's. It gets sickening for me to hear too much Finnish after a while.


Ei saa peitää. This is the extent of my Finnish.


----------



## jani

MaestroViolinist said:


> I like how you can say "I don't speak Finnish" in Finnish.  Am I the only one who finds that amusing?


I had to study Swedish for five years, and now the only thing i can remember now is "Jag tala inte svenska" which means " I don't speak Swedish".


----------



## Meaghan

jani said:


> I had to study Swedish for five years, and now the only thing i can remember now is "Jag tala inte svenska" which means " I don't speak Swedish".


Does Sven mean Swede? Is a Swedish person named Sven like an American person named American?


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Btw since your parents are Finnish, can you yourelf speak any Finnish?


Tch. And I thought your (Huilunsoittaja not jani) parents were Polish/Australian!


----------



## jani

Meaghan said:


> Does Sven mean Swede? Is a Swedish person named Sven like an American person named American?


No, Sven is a normal male name(old Nordic name). The name Sven i also used in other Nordic countries like Norway.


----------



## jani

MacLeod said:


> Tch. And I thought you were Polish/Australian!


:lol: why?


----------



## Guest

Check out *Huilunsoittaja* 's picture (a variation on her previous avatar).


----------



## Meaghan

jani said:


> No, Sven is a normal male name(old Nordic name). The name Sven i also used in other Nordic countries like Norway.


I've heard the name a lot, but I didn't know that "svenska" meant Swedish, so it makes me wonder if Sven and svenska are etymologically related in some way.


----------



## Aksel

Meaghan said:


> I've heard the name a lot, but I didn't know that "svenska" meant Swedish, so it makes me wonder if Sven and svenska are etymologically related in some way.


They probably are.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MacLeod said:


> Check out *Huilunsoittaja* 's picture (a variation on her previous avatar).


There must be a polish/australian person here somewhere on the forum, I don't know who though.

The Alice in wonderland pictures? 

On that thought, anyone wanna see my Alice impersonation pose I did a few days ago?


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There must be a polish/australian person here somewhere on the forum, I don't know who though.
> 
> The Aice in wonderland pictures?
> 
> On that thought, anyone wanna see my Alice impersonation pose I did a few days ago?


Oh...go on then, Mia....


----------



## RonP

Here ya go!


----------



## Philip

RonP said:


> Here ya go!


Awesome...


----------



## jani

RonP post 10 posts so you can edit your profile etc...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There must be a polish/australian person here somewhere on the forum, I don't know who though.
> 
> The Alice in wonderland pictures?
> 
> On that thought, anyone wanna see my Alice impersonation pose I did a few days ago?


I know a pianist at school who is Polish and can speak it fluently. There's a Polish Australian if you ever need one. :tiphat:


----------



## RonP

Here's a more "serious" pic of me at a bass workshop in Winchester, VA last June.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MacLeod said:


> Oh...go on then, Mia....


My Alice impersonation. Currently I'm too tan to really look like her, so I might do another later.









Can anyone guess what's on that poster behind me? Just guess. What could I _possibly_ adorn my dorm room with?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Can anyone guess what's on that poster behind me? Just guess. What could I _possibly_ adorn my dorm room with?


1. Your music school.
2. Prokofiev's music school.

Which one?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> 2. Prokofiev's music school.
> 
> Which one?


Yes that, although I didn't just have him in mind. I had in mind all the great composers that originated at the St. Petersburg Conservatory.


----------



## aleazk

Hey!, we want more pictures and less chat. . I'm especially waiting for the posts by MaestroViolinist, Philip, Sid James and many others.


----------



## Philip

aleazk said:


> I'm especially waiting for the posts by ... Philip,


I already posted a picture of myself, but then my inbox was instantly flooded with pm's from all the female TC members, so i had to delete it promptly.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> Hey!, we want more pictures and less chat. . I'm especially waiting for the posts by MaestroViolinist, Philip, Sid James and many others.


OK, this is what I look like:









I once stared in a "Goodies" episode: 



(My part starts at 3:46)

:lol:


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> I already posted a picture of myself, but then my inbox was instantly flooded with pm's from all the female TC members, so i had to delete it promptly.


lol, in my case is the opposite effect for that situation.

MaestroViolinist: . CoAG must have a very weird taste!. Well...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> MaestroViolinist: . CoAG must have a very weird taste!. Well...


Lol! 

I just don't want to post a real picture.


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> Lol!
> 
> I just don't want to post a real picture.


Now, speaking seriously. And you shouldn't!, you have only 14 years, Do not even think of exposing you this way.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> Now, speaking seriously. And you shouldn't!, you have only 14 years, Do not even think of exposing you this way.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## neoshredder

MaestroViolinist said:


> Lol!
> 
> I just don't want to post a real picture.


How about a famous person you think you look a little like.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> How about a famous person you think you look a little like.


I don't know who I look like... If I find one I will post it.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Me (without my dentures this morning, and without my Baroque wig).


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My Alice impersonation.


Now, I was expecting a picture of you falling down a hole!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MacLeod said:


> Now, I was expecting a picture of you falling down a hole!


Yeah, I'll need to go farther next time. Maybe I'll get someone to take a picture of me around my school of music, and I'll do that anxious-looking face too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> OK, this is what I look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once stared in a "Goodies" episode:
> 
> 
> 
> (My part starts at 3:46)
> 
> :lol:


Beautiful. :kiss:

:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't know who I look like... If I find one I will post it.


Eric Idle.


----------



## neoshredder

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't know who I look like... If I find one I will post it.


Do you like anything like her?


----------



## Ramako

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jani

I KNOW WHAT MV LOOKS LIKE SHE LOOKS LIKE ....

THIS


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> I KNOW WHAT MV LOOKS LIKE SHE LOOKS LIKE ....
> 
> THIS


Don't you mean this:









  :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Eric Idle.


Um, I don't think so. 

@neoshredder: Nope, not really... Except for maybe the brown hair part, although my hair isn't that dark.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Um, I don't think so.


closest I can think of.


----------



## neoshredder

MaestroViolinist said:


> Um, I don't think so.
> 
> @neoshredder: Nope, not really... Except for maybe the brown hair part, although my hair isn't that dark.


How about this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> How about this.


Her hair is darker than that.


----------



## neoshredder

Maybe this?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Maybe this?


No she doesn't look like that at all. Longer hair.


----------



## Couchie

Actually, this is what every woman on TC looks like:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

The result from all this is that obviously I am unique. :lol:


----------



## PlaySalieri

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No she doesn't look like that at all. Longer hair.


Not all female violinists are beautiful.
Some are fat and plain.


----------



## violadude

stomanek said:


> not all female violinists are beautiful.
> Some are fat and plain.


Lies!............


----------



## neoshredder

stomanek said:


> Not all female violinists are beautiful.
> Some are fat and plain.


Not in this case.


----------



## PlaySalieri

neoshredder said:


> Not in this case.


Stop flirting online you clowns.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Not in this case.


Backup a little or COAG will slap you.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> Backup a little or COAG will slap you.


Haha you're right. I did get carried away. No more flirting.


----------



## Ravndal

trying to get this thread on topic, by using a sleazy picture of me, from a festival. Cigarettes, beer and stripes was in that year.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> trying to get this thread on topic, by using a sleazy picture of me, from a festival. Cigarettes, beer and stripes was in that year.
> 
> View attachment 7911


I don't know why but, that pic made me lol. :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> trying to get this thread on topic, by using a sleazy picture of me, from a festival. Cigarettes, beer and stripes was in that year.
> 
> View attachment 7911


I see Norwegian's are no strangers to sleaze?

P.S. You are going to make philip go crazy.


----------



## Ravndal

woopsie. im no sleaze. just double checked that on google translator. i ment slob. or maybe something else.. hmm... i should start using words i'm comfortable with. or at least know what they mean.



> Etymology
> From "sleazy", originally used to describe the thinness and low quality of cloth


^

hah


----------



## Ravndal

i hope so. long time i have had a sériouz conversation him.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> I don't know why but, that pic made me lol. :lol:


Haha! Same here! :lol:


----------



## Philip

Ravndal said:


> i hope so. long time i have had a sériouz conversation him.


i remember full well the last time we spoke


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here is the most recent picture of myself that I have immediate access to. It's actually a screenshot from a video but whatevah


----------



## Hassid

I would never published a photo of myself. Want to stay unknown. One never know when one have to pass to clandestine.


----------



## Ramako

After all that ring stuff, Frodo and I needed some time off:


----------



## cwarchc

Me on a good day


----------



## aleazk

Ramako said:


> After all that ring stuff, Frodo and I needed some time off:
> 
> View attachment 9816


Are you one of those guys like the ones of the TV serie "the big bang theory"?, not the science part, the part about being fan of comic books, fantasy movies, etc. . I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious.


----------



## Ramako

aleazk said:


> Are you one of those guys like the ones of the TV serie "the big bang theory"?, not the science part, the part about being fan of comic books, fantasy movies, etc. . I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious.


Haha - my friends sometimes told me I am like Sheldon (including the guy dressed up as Frodo :lol.

I like Tolkein's work quite a lot, and a bit of Star Wars etc. but I'm not really a proper geek, no - no comic books or obscure series (beyond The Silmarillion). That was a fancy dress thing - so some of us came as the fellowship. I do like the Big Bang theory though :lol:


----------



## presto

Me showing off again!
I took this in the evening under the bedroom light but it turned out all horrible and orange!
So I made it sepia and quite pleased with it, kind of retro looking......apart from the ipod dock!


----------



## jani

I shall post to this thread when my hair is longer because my hair at the moment is on that stage were it isn't short/long so it looks bad.7


----------



## millionrainbows

My secret identity revealed...


----------



## jani

I found this! Yes its me on last January.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An incredibly old photograph from ancient history of me age 13 and mostly cut off my the camera.










You can see about 35% of me at the front on the far left with short, dark hair and no glasses hunching over a *Ligeti* Chamber Concerto score in with one leg crossed over the other in June last year. The Sydney Sinfonietta Project should update the photos because I now have long, dark, curly hair, glasses, my posture has improved a bit and we studied Bach's counterpoint.


----------



## Ramako

aleazk said:


> Are you one of those guys like the ones of the TV serie "the big bang theory"?, not the science part, the part about being fan of comic books, fantasy movies, etc. . I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious.





Ramako said:


> Haha - my friends sometimes told me I am like Sheldon (including the guy dressed up as Frodo :lol.
> 
> I like Tolkein's work quite a lot, and a bit of Star Wars etc. but I'm not really a proper geek, no - no comic books or obscure series (beyond The Silmarillion). That was a fancy dress thing - so some of us came as the fellowship. I do like the Big Bang theory though :lol:


Just re-read my response and realised that the correct answer was "yes" 

Anyway, here is me as me in on holiday this July in an extremely exciting location - Eisenstadt!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

May be a bit blurry, but look around the center to the first row of woodwinds, I'm the blonde-haired one, 2nd flute, if you know where flutes are located in orchestras.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You can see about 35% of me at the front on the far left with short, dark hair and no glasses hunching over a *Ligeti* Chamber Concerto score in with one leg crossed over the other in June last year. The Sydney Sinfonietta Project should update the photos because I now have long, dark, curly hair, glasses, my posture has improved a bit and we studied Bach's counterpoint.


Funny...I thought you must be the white-haired guy with his back to the camera - it matches your avatar better!


----------



## clavichorder

Huilun, I'm pretty sure I see you. From the looks of it, you perform in a very nice hall!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 10195
> 
> 
> May be a bit blurry, but look around the center to the first row of woodwinds, I'm the blonde-haired one, 2nd flute, if you know where flutes are located in orchestras.


I see you heheh


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MacLeod said:


> Funny...I thought you must be the white-haired guy with his back to the camera - it matches your avatar better!


This guy has his back to the camera in that photo:


----------



## clavichorder

Oh man, I was fooled by that pic for a long time. I thought it was another Ligeti photo too.

Edit, ah, I meant the photo of Coag up above. The man had his back to the camera then and that's why I thought he was Ligeti. The man above bears no resemblance to Ligeti in that picture.


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> Oh man, I was fooled by that pic for a long time. I thought it was another Ligeti photo too.


Don't mess with Ligeti that way.


----------



## drpraetorus

Me at 19







Me and my Daughter, 40 years later. Time is cruel







Out shooting in the desert. Many a clay pigeon met it's fate that day.







Ready, Aim...That's me in the middle






No animals were harmed in the production of these photos. I don't actually hunt. Just like target shooting. We have a fair amount fo open space here fot that kind of activity.


----------



## clavichorder

The picture with your daughter makes you look very tall. How tall are you?


----------



## Ravndal

drpraetorus said:


> Me at 19
> View attachment 10223
> 
> Me and my Daughter, 40 years later. *Time* is cruel
> View attachment 10224
> 
> Out shooting in the desert. Many a clay pigeon met it's fate that day.
> View attachment 10225
> 
> Ready, Aim...That's me in the middle
> View attachment 10226
> No animals were harmed in the production of these photos. I don't actually hunt. Just like target shooting. We have a fair amount fo open space here fot that kind of activity.


No way man. You look like Jeff Bridges. And he is the coolest person ever.


----------



## drpraetorus

I'm 6'1". She got her mother shorter genes.


----------



## RonP

Here I am at a clinic during the summer of 2011.


----------



## HoraeObscura

I'm the one on the left, this was shot last weekend during an event called Iedereen Klassiek (everybody classic). It was organised by my country's biggest Classical Radio Station called Klara...

Me and some of my colleagues of the webradio I volunteer for (VillaBota.be) played some Classical influenced music... I played some avant-garde/contemporary music I really like...

If you're interested here's a recording:
http://www.mixcloud.com/uurObscuur/horae-obscura-additicius-klaras-iedereen-klassiek/


----------



## clavichorder

Lets see if this works, I'm uploading straight from my computer. This may have to go through photobucket. Its not of me, but its to show you where I slept for several nights while acclimating to 9 and half thousand feet elevation before summiting Rainier last summer.

P.S., no, I didn't get that nice stone shack.


----------



## Ramako

Here is a photo of me dogsledding. It is in Canada, and was good fun; a good trip in general. I am the one in red.


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> P.S., no, I didn't get that nice stone shack.
> 
> View attachment 12220


What is the building?


----------



## Guest

What ever happened to portraits ?? A Tent and a couple of Dogs.........Well done oh I nearly overlooked the Statue...BRAVO


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> What is the building?


That is the lovely and cozy rangers/mountain guide station. They had about 7 or 8 people in that tiny space, but it looked like a blast. The type of work that you would have to do during the day though, is no joke. There was a guy my age staying there who really likes mountaineering and volunteered his services despite not being a certified guide, so they found work for him.

The brown pointy shaped wooden structure to the left of it was the outhouse. Part of the guide's job is to sort through that waste when it goes back in Tacoma(it gets helicoptered out at the end of the season) to make sure people didn't drop non compostable items in there. The human waste gets turned into fertilizer since Tacoma has a good system with that. Now that doesn't sound very fun...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

you gotta guess which one ............ into philosophy at an early age - jung hey


----------



## kv466

*Me and my 1973 Gibson Marauder*


----------



## clavichorder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> you gotta guess which one ............ into philosophy at an early age - jung hey
> 
> View attachment 12231


Random guess: second from the left, second row. Sort of my "first impulse," I like to test that to see if I get lucky. Its a way to gamble without losing money.

What are "Jung Juniors?"


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> What are "Jung Juniors?"


Psychoanalytic cricket players, from the looks of it.


----------



## Guest

kv466 said:


>


*Well done K a man with fortitude not like the wannabe's*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Psychoanalytic cricket players, from the looks of it.


yea the worst kind, we we always keen to challenge the opposition is discussion between overs - you know typical cricket topics like alchemy, astrology, sociology and Eastern and Western philosophy. Good for physicking out the opposition....


----------



## clavichorder

Andante said:


> *Well done K a man with fortitude not like the wannabe's*


Bah, you've seen my face already if you paid attention, three pictures of myself in this thread. Why not something different? But yes, Kv's pic is pretty legit.


----------



## clavichorder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> yea the worst kind, we we always keen to challenge the opposition is discussion between overs - you know typical cricket topics like alchemy, astrology, sociology and Eastern and Western philosophy. Good for physicking out the opposition....


Despite the trational team look about the picture, cricket never crossed my mind. I really thought you were in some sort of young person's debating philosophy team, but it seemed a bit strange...

Now, was I by any chance right about my guess for you?


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Bah, you've seen my face already But yes, Kv's pic is pretty legit.


Yeh The guy with the Guitar is pretty cute too.............


----------



## clavichorder

Andante said:


> Yeh The guy with the Guitar is pretty cute too.............


Oh, I thought this was about whether I had the guts to show my face or not, not what I actually looked like. Lol. Some girls find me very cute! I sometimes do too, but I tend to get over myself pretty quickly when I look at the low abundance of resulting interests expressed by women...

Edit: and KV is the guy with the guitar. He's the cute one. At least I think...he looks like other pictures I've seen posted.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Oh,
> 
> Edit: and KV is the guy with the guitar. He's the cute one. At least I think...he looks like other pictures I've seen posted.


No! I would never have guessed just goes to show.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> Random guess: second from the left, second row. Sort of my "first impulse," I like to test that to see if I get lucky. Its a way to gamble without losing money.
> 
> What are "Jung Juniors?"


God that was quick - I could have said no but there you go...

Ah Jung Juniors - I could say we were devotee of Carl Jung and were into the collective unconscious and synchronicity of cricket but that would not be true either. Sadly, or more interestingly (dependling on your view point - jungism) the storey of Jung (or Jung Jung as was originally was called is below- you did ask......
---------------------------------------------
Originally known as Jung Jung, the town came into existence, after a change of location, due to a railway survey, by representatives of Murtoa and Dimboola, in 1870.

Jung Jung, is an aboriginal name, with the most probable translation being "large swamp".
-----------------------------------


----------



## clavichorder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> God that was quick - I could have said no but there you go...


You've got to be kidding me? Are you serious, did I actually get that right?

Edit: also, I didn't realize you were Australian.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> You've got to be kidding me? Are you serious, did I actually get that right?
> 
> Edit: also, I didn't realize you were Australian.


At least in took you longer to work out I'm aussie.


----------



## kv466

*Just so there's no confusion as to which one is me, 'Dante!* 










Check it out, Trolls! That's my acoustic Vassar Clements signed.










Playing kit in Hollywood, Fl.










One of my last bass gigs before I switched to 6-string.


----------



## jani

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## moody

jani said:


> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
> View attachment 13300


Bit of a poser aren't you, but cute I suppose.


----------



## jani

moody said:


> Bit of a poser aren't you, but cute I suppose.


I am not good at taking photos, but i am proud of my looks so why not to pose?


----------



## Guest

:cheers:


kv466 said:


> *Just so there's no confusion as to which one is me, 'Dante!*
> 
> One of my last bass gigs before I switched to 6-string.


Is there no end to your versatility K?? you could get a 46 string one up end it and hey preso a new instrument a "Kvarp"  :cheers:


----------



## kv466

Oh, believe me,...hand me a wind instrument and you'll hear exactly how not to play. And my piano is only ever close to great when I play my own compositions. Cheers to you as well!


----------



## jani

Wondering should i let my hair grow longer or keep it like it is now but just make it look "tidier".






And yes this is me after 30mins of waking up.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> Wondering should i let my hair grow longer or keep it like it is now but just make it look "tidier".
> And yes this is me after 30mins of waking up.


I knew it! by gosh jani you are a good looking girl


----------



## jani

Andante said:


> I knew it! by gosh jani you are a good looking girl


Well, i am going to go cut to barber next wednesday and tell them to make my hair look tider but not to cut it (Well ofc they have to cut some but you know what i mean.)


----------



## jani

jani said:


> Well, i am going to go cut to barber next wednesday and tell them to make my hair look tider but not to cut it (Well ofc they have to cut some but you know what i mean.)


Also you never answered to my question.


----------



## Ryan

I'm looking at the man in the mirror


----------



## cwarchc

Me on a sunny day


----------



## BlazeGlory

cwarchc said:


> Me on a sunny day
> View attachment 16092


I didn't realize that Lao Monks had internet service.:wave:


----------



## presto

Me in the 1940's.


----------



## rrudolph

I can't believe that I never noticed this thread until now. Anyway, now that I've looked at everyone that put up a picture I guess it's only fair that I subject everyone to my gruesome visage. This one's a few years old, but I still look pretty much the same except a bit grayer:


----------



## Ryan

Synonyms: Gay:
merry - cheerful - jolly - joyful - blithe - mirthful

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------



## sharik

_______
View attachment 16142


----------



## Bone

Had to pose for publicity photo.


----------



## takemegalaxy

Wow, if I were to judge by this thread alone, it seems to me that this forum is mostly male-dominated. )


----------



## joen_cph

sharik said:


> _______
> View attachment 16142


We´ve had a hard winter here too ...


----------



## joen_cph

presto said:


> Me in the 1940's.


I´m intrigued by the presence of those old English maps - may I ask - what is the photo location ?


----------



## jani

takemegalaxy said:


> Wow, if I were to judge by this thread alone, it seems to me that this forum is mostly male-dominated. )


I have actually never seen a female dominated forum.


----------



## presto

joen_cph said:


> I´m intrigued by the presence of those old English maps - may I ask - what is the photo location ?


In the Nissan hut at the Chenies open air museum, UK.
It was a 1940's event and I did a display of 1940's radios from my collection.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> I have actually never seen a female dominated forum.


If you wanted one, you might try Mumsnet...


----------



## Flamme

presto said:


> Me in the 1940's.


Classy, mate


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> I have actually never seen a female dominated forum.


There are some forums I've come across on my travels that actually exclude men from joining.


----------



## takemegalaxy

jani said:


> I have actually never seen a female dominated forum.


Oh, there are a lot! Probably not just ones that fit your interests


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> There are some forums I've come across on my travels that actually exclude men from joining.


Discrimination of that sort was made illegal in my country decades ago...


----------



## jani

takemegalaxy said:


> Oh, there are a lot! Probably not just ones that fit your interests


You are right, i mostly visit guitar&music forums.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> You are right, i mostly visit guitar&music forums.


In other threads you made it sound more like you were primarily interested in "boobies.........."


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In other threads you made it sound more like you were primarily interested in "boobies.........."


Yeah i am, but those boobie sites that i visit aren't forums


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Yeah i am, but those boobie sites that i visit aren't forums


You live with your mum don't you? Does she know what you look at on the Internet?


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You live with your mum don't you? Does she know what you look at on the Internet?


I don't know, but i think that she knows that these days it's pretty normal for males.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> I don't know, but i think that she knows that these days it's pretty normal for males.


I think those sort of obscene, women-degrading sites and the money put into making them are one of the most shameful and embarrassing aspects of today's society....


----------



## Ravndal

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think those sort of obscene, women-degrading sites and the money put into making them are one of the most shameful and embarrassing aspects of today's society....


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think those sort of obscene, women-degrading sites and the money put into making them are one of the most shameful and embarrassing aspects of today's society....


Me too. That's why I only look at the gay ones.

actually i have this really cool thing called an imagination, it's faaaaaantastic


----------



## jani

Ok here is my hair after the hair cut
Now it doesn't look like a tornado would have ran over it.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think those sort of obscene, women-degrading sites and the money put into making them are one of the most shameful and embarrassing aspects of today's society....


Yes,yes, I believe you !


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think those sort of obscene, women-degrading sites and the money put into making them are one of the most shameful and embarrassing aspects of today's society....


You have good intentions, but, sorry if this is a novelty for you, the real world is a much more complex thing than your tiny ideals.


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> You have good intentions, but, sorry if this is a novelty for you, the real world is a much more complex thing than your tiny ideals.


Really? The misogynistic exploitation of female sexuality, and the unrealistic portrayal of women as nothing but nymphomaniacs desiring to engage in every perverse male fantasy is just a complex thing? Does anybody ever consider how destructive it is to the lives of those girls, and how it is about nothing more than exploiting females to line the pockets of men who could care less the emotional toll it takes, for women to be degraded and think their only marketable talent is to become a male masturbatory fantasy? You're right - it is complex.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

takemegalaxy said:


> Wow, if I were to judge by this thread alone, it seems to me that this forum is mostly male-dominated. )


No, it's just that females are more self-conscious about their looks and hesitant to post their face on the internet.


----------



## Flamme

Some are but some are attention seeking fanatics!


----------



## Flamme

I avoided using another W ord:lol:


----------



## cwarchc

you're right, it's time I revealed myself to one and all









Believe that?
You'll believe anything:devil:


----------



## Ukko

Ravndal said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


An apt response.

_Harumph_. Morality should be self-policing. When it fails, both the villain and the victim are the self.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> An apt response.
> 
> _Harumph_. Morality should be self-policing. When it fails, both the villain and the victim are the self.


How did this thread got side tracked, it was supposed to be about great pictures of ourselfs and about my new bitchi'n hair cut.


----------



## Ravndal

jani said:


> How did this thread got side tracked, it was supposed to be about great pictures of ourselfs and about my new bitchi'n hair cut.


But, now it is about porn. Hmmm. There must be a way to merge these two subjects in to one.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> But, now it is about porn. Hmmm. There must be a way to merge these two subjects in to one.


I like the way you think:devil:.

This is obviously a joke.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> There are some forums I've come across on my travels that actually exclude men from joining.


Amazing how do they pick which are male????


----------



## aleazk

Andante said:


> Amazing how do they pick which are male????


Furious feminists have awesome telekinetic power!. (perish the thought!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> How did this thread got side tracked, it was supposed to be about great pictures of ourselfs and about my new bitchi'n hair cut.


You look beautiful, Jani.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Yea, you look good Jani - well to me anyway.............. But my hair now that's something else!


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You look beautiful, Jani.


Uh. Not this again. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Yea, you look good Jani - well to me anyway.............. But my hair now that's something else!
> View attachment 16204
> View attachment 16205


You're hot stuff, Aunty Jack..........


----------



## hreichgott

With the way this forum reacts to ANY picture of an album cover by ANY female musician.... (or any album cover involving an image of a woman).... it's no wonder we ladies refrain from posting photos of ourselves.


----------



## aleazk

neoshredder said:


> *Ugh*. Not this again. :lol:


Fixed that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're hot stuff, Aunty Jack..........


Why thanks COAG, you are so flattering, do you like my new dress too.............

"album cover by ANY female musician" - might be a bit of a stretch to call me a woman, even thou I wear a dress!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why thanks COAG, you are so flattering, do you like my new dress too.............
> 
> "album cover by ANY female musician" - might be a bit of a stretch to call me a woman, even thou I wear a dress!
> View attachment 16206


Actually, I like your colour dress a bit better.....


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why thanks COAG, you are so flattering, do you like my new dress too.............
> 
> "album cover by ANY female musician" - might be a bit of a stretch to call me a woman, even thou I wear a dress!
> View attachment 16206


Mhmm! I really go for a lady with a boxing glove.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually, I like your colour dress a bit better.....


Yes, it does bring out the colour in my face much more........... (refer pic below just for you COAG)


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Uh. Not this again. :lol:


But its only the men who say it, there is something seriously wrong here


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> But its only the men who say it, there is something seriously wrong here


Not enough women here.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Not enough women here.


Actually i have never heard compliment from a woman about my physical looks in real life, but when i had a long hair some wanted to play with it.


----------



## Guest

neoshredder said:


> Not enough women here.


Given the behavior of some of our men, is that really so shocking? With such wonderful threads that we have had in the past - threads discussing which operas were best for viewing naked breasts and which opera singers had the best ones, to that absurd fetish thread some time back.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

DrMike said:


> Given the behavior of some of our men, is that really so shocking? With such wonderful threads that we have had in the past - threads discussing which operas were best for viewing naked breasts and which opera singers had the best ones, to that absurd fetish thread some time back.


Do you really think our gals are so sensitive that a guy's mere mention of naked breasts is going to push us away from discussing the music we are passionate about?


----------



## Guest

I assume no one would raise any objection if I maintained a gender balance by observing that Brad Pitt's breasts looked particularly well-buffed in _Troy._


----------



## Crudblud

SiegendesLicht said:


> Do you really think our gals are so sensitive that a guy's mere mention of naked breasts is going to push us away from discussing the music we are passionate about?


No, but god help them if the breasts in question happen to be attached to a communist. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

jani said:


> Actually i have never heard compliment from a woman about my physical looks in real life, but when i had a long hair some wanted to play with it.


Women rarely do that even if they have Apollon beside them...Its ''normal'' they want to be the cutest/sexiest being around they cannot crown You Also they notice ''little details'' more than we...


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> Women rarely do that even if they have Apollon beside them...Its ''normal'' they want to be the cutest/sexiest being around they cannot crown You Also they notice ''little details'' more than we...


To be fare i don't give out compliments via verbal lanuage much either, if i like a girl it can be very easly seen from my eyes/the way i look at her.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> To be fare i don't give out compliments via verbal lanuage much either, if i like a girl it can be very easly seen from my eyes/the way i look at her.


You may think it is very easy to see, but trust me - throw out all of your assumptions about what women can tell by your non-verbal communication. They DO like to hear it spoken.


----------



## jani

DrMike said:


> You may think it is very easy to see, but trust me - throw out all of your assumptions about what women can tell by your non-verbal communication. They DO like to hear it spoken.


----------



## cwarchc

I've changed my avatar into an early self portrait
Got a bit of a headache?


----------



## Flamme

Gone red there mate?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Actually i have never heard compliment from a woman about my physical looks in real life, but when i had a long hair some wanted to play with it.


Many want to play with mine.............


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Flamme said:


>


I'm going to claim this is mine because it is so awesome.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Mhmm! I really go for a lady with a boxing glove.


Good to hear, how about a "lady" with a boxing glove at a communist party!


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Many want to play with mine.............


Mine too! We should form a society for composers with beautiful hair.


----------



## jani

DrMike said:


> You may think it is very easy to see, but trust me - throw out all of your assumptions about what women can tell by your non-verbal communication. They DO like to hear it spoken.


I used to give out more compliments to everyone men&women, they were 100% sincere but others thought that i was a "as*licker" or that i tried to gain something by using them.
So i stopped.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Many want to play with mine.............


For a brief moment, i thought that i was special...


----------



## Zabirilog

sharik said:


> _______
> View attachment 16142


Sharik the Wälsung


----------



## jani

I think that i have finally found the best hairstyle for me.
I am not gonna let it grow anymore.


----------



## Kazaman

I don't know how you do it ... my hair drives me crazy at half that length. Looks good, though!


----------



## jani

Kazaman said:


> I don't know how you do it ... my hair drives me crazy at half that length. Looks good, though!


Well i found out the secret after i went to cut my hair, you need to comb your hair right after you have washed it on a certain way, if i don't do it, my hair looks lot messier.


----------



## Crudblud

Kazaman said:


> I don't know how you do it ... my hair drives me crazy at half that length. Looks good, though!


My hair is about three times that length. I agree that it's pretty fancy, though.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> My hair is about three times that length. I agree that it's pretty fancy, though.


Now even Brad Pitt is jealous for me









ok maybe not...


----------



## moody

jani said:


> Well i found out the secret after i went to cut my hair, you need to comb your hair right after you have washed it on a certain way, if i don't do it, my hair looks lot messier.


Did you ever hear the story of Narcissus ?


----------



## jani

moody said:


> Did you ever hear the story of Narcissus ?


No, Please tell me more.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> No, Please tell me more.


You don't want to hear it. It has a bad ending.


----------



## Kopachris

How did I miss this thread? Here I am:


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> How did I miss this thread? Here I am:


Ye, just like i thought you are ice cold.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> No, Please tell me more.


Greek myth designed to caution from admiring one's appearance above all else(at the extreme) or just too much.


----------



## Ravndal

Haha, Clavi. I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Haha, Clavi. I think he was being sarcastic.


Yeah, I'm kind of retarded, sorry.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> No, Please tell me more.


Narcissus was a youth in Greek mythology. Nemesis attracted him to a pool where he saw his own reflection in the water and fell in love with it. Unable to leave the beauty of his of his own reflection he died.
This is the origin of the term Narcissism ,a fixation with oneself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Me in action again:









I'm 3rd flute (look from center, 3 rows back, 3 chairs down), blonde hair, wearing magenta. Rehearsing Verdi's Te Deum, for the concert I had this past weekend.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Me in action again:
> 
> View attachment 17459
> 
> 
> I'm 3rd flute (look from center, 3 rows back, 3 chairs down), blonde hair, wearing magenta. Rehearsing Verdi's Te Deum, for the concert I had this past weekend.


Holy Moley, you are beautiful!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Me in action again:
> 
> View attachment 17459
> 
> 
> I'm 3rd flute (look from center, 3 rows back, 3 chairs down), blonde hair, wearing magenta. Rehearsing Verdi's Te Deum, for the concert I had this past weekend.


Of all the photos I've seen you in this one is by far the most recent.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hilltroll72 said:


> Holy Moley, you are beautiful!


You can tell? 

If only someone else thought so too... ):


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You can tell?
> 
> If only someone else thought so too... ):


I can tell by your posts that you are a beautiful person.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BlazeGlory said:


> I can tell by your posts that you are a beautiful person.


Aw, thank you BlazeGlory!


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You can tell?
> 
> Of course I can; I had my eyes fixed.
> 
> Could see that white text too. Beauty shows from the inside out, y'know. The surface stuff is pretty, maybe even handsome, but trivial.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> Haha, Clavi. I think he was being sarcastic.


I don't think so some how.


----------



## Tristan

Alright, I've posted a picture in my avatar before, but not one up this close. I'm the one on the left


----------



## jani

Tristan said:


> Alright, I've posted a picture in my avatar before, but not one up this close. I'm the one on the left


Damn that's a cute girl that you have!


----------



## moody

jani said:


> Damn that's a cute girl that you have!


You look like competition for Jani to me.


----------



## clavichorder

moody said:


> I don't think so some how.


Best taken that way though...


----------



## clavichorder

I will boast: the woman in the picture with me a while back is our very own Meaghan of talkclassical. We dated last summer, and are not currently together but have remained strong friends. She is a beautiful person inside and out, as you can probably tell from a previous photo and her posts(for those who were around), and she is in the process of graduating from college this year. 

I think she kind of graduated from talkclassical too.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> I will boast: the woman in the picture with me a while back is our very own Meaghan of talkclassical. We dated last summer, and are not currently together but have remained strong friends. She is a beautiful person inside and out, as you can probably tell from a previous photo and her posts(for those who were around), and she is in the process of graduating from college this year.
> 
> I think she kind of graduated from talkclassical too.


What picture? ............


----------



## Tristan

jani said:


> Damn that's a cute girl that you have!


A friend of mine and my girlfriend's. She's part Punjabi, interestingly enough.


----------



## PetrB

Cat Jockey ~ Jumping


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> What picture? ............


For Meaghan's photo she posted, go to the bottom of page 8. For her in an entirely different setting with me at an event called "Trek in the Park" go to see post #333 on page 23.


----------



## Kazaman

This picture is about a year old, but I look about the same when I have a haircut ... and wear a tux. Having pictures taken is a rare event for me, but seeing as it's that time of the year (i.e. summer) I'll likely have a more recent one soon.


----------



## Ingélou

This is me aged 10, 52 years ago. My hair is a palish gold now, I'm a foot bigger, much heavier, wear make-up, and thus don't get as many freckles. Apart from that, I'm exactly the same.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> From this summer.


So are you the one on the left?


----------



## cwarchc

Ingenue said:


> This is me aged 10, 52 years ago. My hair is a palish gold now, I'm a foot bigger, much heavier, wear make-up, and thus don't get as many freckles. Apart from that, I'm exactly the same.
> 
> Bet you're the same girl deep inside
> :angel:


----------



## Ingélou

And this is Taggart as a handsome young man of thirty (cor!) ...
And just as lovely now, of course.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> This is me aged 10, 52 years ago. My hair is a palish gold now, I'm a foot bigger, much heavier, wear make-up, and thus don't get as many freckles. Apart from that, I'm exactly the same.


What Ingenue didn't say is that she needs specs.



Ingenue said:


> And this is Taggart as a handsome young man of thirty (cor!) ...
> And just as lovely now, of course.


And it doesn't half show! Of course she is as lovely as ever (and I'm wearing my specs!).


----------



## Ramako

A new (first for ages) picture of me on one of the few English days where sunglasses were remotely appropriate...









I was also unaware of the photo being taken, which is why I look vacant rather than in pain with a contorted, twisted attempt at a smile.


----------



## PetrB

moody said:


> You look like competition for Jani to me.


Apart from the additional gloss of, it seems, being at Stanford!


----------



## PetrB

Kopachris said:


> How did I miss this thread? Here I am:


Cute baby photo. Think we can guess what you look like now


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> A new (first for ages) picture of me on one of the few English days where sunglasses were remotely appropriate...
> 
> View attachment 17984
> 
> 
> I was also unaware of the photo being taken, which is why I look vacant rather than in pain with a contorted, twisted attempt at a smile.


On seas without a vest? Naughty Ramako!


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Discrimination of that sort was made illegal in my country decades ago...


When you live in a land where for a while, at least, men outnumbered women 3 or 4 to 1, that was probably a very good decision.
Made the sheep worry a lot less, too.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> So are you the one on the left?


Yep, that's me. Its possibly a slightly creepy looking picture, but I sometimes get that way especially with social anxiety. Some people do seem to find me creepy anyway.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Me too. That's why I only look at the gay ones.
> 
> actually i have this really cool thing called an imagination, it's faaaaaantastic


Quite.

How did I miss this? Also, my imagination has not been working properly lately. That's what these things can do to you.


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> Yep, that's me. Its possibly a slightly creepy looking picture, but I sometimes get that way especially with social anxiety. Some people do seem to find me creepy anyway.


Wait a minute. How did I miss this? No, I am the one on the right. Not a cool comment, thank you.


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Wait a minute. How did I miss this? No, I am the one on the right. Not a cool comment, thank you.


Now, this is one for the 'male/female' poll currently in the main forum. I'd thought you were male and last night it really threw me when you seemed to say that you were in fact female. 'Knowing' a person's gender really does make one react differently.


----------



## Novelette

Ingenue said:


> This is me aged 10, 52 years ago. My hair is a palish gold now, I'm a foot bigger, much heavier, wear make-up, and thus don't get as many freckles. Apart from that, I'm exactly the same.
> 
> View attachment 17936


Looks like a happy kid.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Now, this is one for the 'male/female' poll currently in the main forum. I'd thought you were male and last night it really threw me when you seemed to say that you were in fact female. 'Knowing' a person's gender really does make one react differently.


He is a male actually altho' sometimes he gets confused about things.


----------



## Badinerie

I put a more grown up picture in my profile. This is from Christmas.


----------



## Turangalîla

Wasn't I a cutie?


----------



## Turangalîla

^ AAAH, I just realized that you can see my bum in that photo!  :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## handlebar

My ugly mug in B/W and kilted.


----------



## Ingélou

handlebar said:


> View attachment 18188
> 
> 
> View attachment 18189
> 
> 
> My ugly mug in B/W and kilted.


Great - if you're ever in the UK, you must come to one of our Scottish Country Dances!


----------



## ProudSquire

Nursing an vicious headache. This heat is not good for my health. 

Edit:

This was supposed to have been posted on the 'What are you doing right now' thread, and I for the life of me do not know how it ended up here. :lol:

I think the heat is getting to me, I should lie down.


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> No, Please tell me more.


You could say he ends up... *puts on sunglasses* washed up.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Not the best picture ever, but considering I took it last night.


----------



## presto

Cant resist posting my latest picture, I'm a bit old to be wearing a Superman vest.......but what the hell!


----------



## jani

presto said:


> Cant resist posting my latest picture, I'm a bit old to be wearing a Superman vest.......but what the hell!


Presto, about two weeks ago i stared working out seven days a week, 30minutes-1h in a day.
And i have started to fart way more also my farts smell different is this normal?


----------



## Cosmos

Tis I, sitting in my dimly lit bedroom right now


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> View attachment 23275
> 
> 
> Tis I, sitting in my dimly lit bedroom right now


Day light outside and you have the blinds closed, what have you been doing?


----------



## Wood

jani said:


> Presto, about two weeks ago i stared working out seven days a week, 30minutes-1h in a day.
> And i have started to fart way more also my farts smell different is this normal?


.................................................................

Isn't Pot Belge great?


----------



## presto

jani said:


> Presto, about two weeks ago i stared working out seven days a week, 30minutes-1h in a day.
> And i have started to fart way more also my farts smell different is this normal?


firstly well done on starting working out, keep it up.
Secondly, regarding the farting that will be diet, have you started taking protein shakes? I've never bothered myself but have heard they can cause this.


----------



## jani

presto said:


> firstly well done on starting working out, keep it up.
> Secondly, regarding the farting that will be diet, have you started taking protein shakes? I've never bothered myself but have heard they can cause this.


No i haven't, that's why i asked since i haven't changed my diet, since its already healthy mom food diet.


----------



## Guest

presto said:


> firstly well done on starting working out, keep it up.
> Secondly, regarding the farting that will be diet, have you started taking protein shakes? I've never bothered myself but have heard they can cause this.


So can Baked Beans, wholemeal bread and listening to Mozart


----------



## julianoq

I hate pictures of myself, I don't have the fake-smile-to-a-picture skill, it always seems that I have a stomach ache. Anyway, two weeks ago my family made a big party for every descendant of our Italian grandparents that came to Brazil to meet and I couldn't escape!


----------



## Pennypacker

**** yeah! ... and a bunch words to fill the characters requirement.


----------



## Cosmos

Andante said:


> Day light outside and you have the blinds closed, what have you been doing?


....*sweats nervously* uh, _nothing_


----------



## Klavierspieler

Here is me. I haven't shown my face here for a while. I seem to have a lot more hair now.


----------



## jani

I have been having a new hair cut for few weeks and i now that all of you are anxious to see it, so when i get a good photo i post a picture.


----------



## aleazk

(find the Ligeti picture there!).


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

presto said:


> ...I'm a bit old to be wearing a Superman vest.......but what the hell!


Yeah, but nobody is gonna tell you that. LOL


----------



## Vesteralen

I've been told that a bear an uncanny resemblance to Edward Schlossberg circa 2006 
...but, I hate to disillusion anyone that pictures me as Pierce Brosnan circa 1982


----------



## Ryan

Here's me 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Just want to see if this works [yes- it does- see R side on linked page....]

Cycling on a intermittently rainy day- approaching mile 65... but I'm still smilin'.


----------



## Guest

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Just want to see if this works [yes- it does- see R side on linked page....]
> 
> Cycling on a intermittently rainy day- approaching mile 65... but I'm still smilin'.


Looks a bunch of over weight geriatrics.....


----------



## HeartofGold

This is me a couple of years ago, I haven't changed that much.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Andante said:


> Looks a bunch of over weight geriatrics.....


At least it looks like there is nothing to worry the anti-doping authorities here.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> At least it looks like there is nothing to worry the anti-doping authorities here.


Yeh but wait is that a Brandy flask I see............


----------



## peeyaj

aleazk said:


> View attachment 23378
> 
> 
> (find the Ligeti picture there!).


I never knew that aleazk is a darn good looking guy!


----------



## peeyaj

I really like Finnish people. They were absolutely gorgeous.. But I heard they were quite bad tempered.


----------



## Forte

peeyaj said:


> I really like Finnish people. They were absolutely gorgeous.. But I heard they were quite bad tempered.


Were? What do you suggest happened to their faces?


----------



## peeyaj

Forte said:


> Were? What do you suggest happened to their faces?


I like their physical features..  and my bad, it should be "They* are* absolutely gorgeous".


----------



## Mesa

aleazk said:


> View attachment 23378
> 
> 
> (find the Ligeti picture there!).


Sploosh.


----------



## jani

peeyaj said:


> I really like Finnish people. They were absolutely gorgeous.. But I heard they were quite bad tempered.


Nah most Finnish people go nuts only if you try to take something from them , otherwise most us just like to stay were we are and live our lives.

Also it was on last Saturday, once again one girl said that i don't look Finnish and asked were are my parents from or i have any foreign relatives.


----------



## peeyaj

jani said:


> Nah most Finnish people go nuts only if you try to take something from us, otherwise most us like to stay were we are and live our lives.
> 
> Also it was on last Saturday, once again one girl said that i don't look Finnish and asked were are my parents from or i have any foreign relatives.


Jani, is it true?

F_inns are a famously taciturn people who have little time for small talk or social niceties, so don't expect to hear phrases like "thank you" or "you're welcome" too often. The Finnish language lacks a specific word for "please" so Finns sometimes forget to use it when speaking English, even when they don't mean to be rude. Also lacking in Finnish is the distinction between "he" and "she", which may lead to confusing errors. Loud speaking and loud laughing is not normal in Finland and may irritate some Finns. Occasional silence is considered a part of the conversation, not a sign of hostility or irritation._


----------



## jani

peeyaj said:


> Jani, is it true?
> *
> Finns are a famously taciturn people who have little time for small talk or social niceties,*_ so don't expect to hear phrases like "thank you" or "you're welcome" too often. The Finnish language lacks a specific word for "please" so Finns sometimes forget to use it when speaking English, even when they don't mean to be rude. Also lacking in Finnish is the distinction between "he" and "she", which may lead to confusing errors. Loud speaking and loud laughing is not normal in Finland and may irritate some Finns. Occasional silence is considered a part of the conversation, not a sign of hostility or irritation._


If you would put i a stereotypical Finn into lets say a "Business party" he/she would be the only Finnish there and he/she would know one there he/she might end up being the silent one, but if he/she would have people he/she knows then it would be a different story.

The red phrase isn't true, yea we don't have own word for please and Loud speaking&laughter annoys some but not all.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Andante said:


> Looks a bunch of over weight geriatrics.....
> 
> 
> EddieRUKiddingVarese said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least it looks like there is nothing to worry the anti-doping authorities here.
Click to expand...

Yeah, well- most of the young and lean ones finished a lot sooner... so (in the words of that anonymous Goliard) _quero mihi similes_.

Some people were looking to finish the ride before noon-time. Others were looking merely to get to the finish without bonking. I'm definitely in that latter grouping.


----------



## Guest

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Some people were looking to finish the ride before noon-time. Others were looking merely to get to the finish without *bonking*. I'm definitely in that latter grouping.


Not sure what that means where you are, but it has an amusing meaning in the UK. I think some of the riders might be happy to get to the finish after having had the opportunity for 'bonking'.

[edit] Having just checked US and UK Askoxford, I can see it has the same dual meaning both here and in the US. I guess I just need to brush up on my cycling!


----------



## Kleinzeit

peeyaj said:


> Jani, is it true?
> 
> F_inns are a famously taciturn people who have little time for small talk or social niceties, so don't expect to hear phrases like "thank you" or "you're welcome" too often. The Finnish language lacks a specific word for "please" so Finns sometimes forget to use it when speaking English, even when they don't mean to be rude. Also lacking in Finnish is the distinction between "he" and "she", which may lead to confusing errors. Loud speaking and loud laughing is not normal in Finland and may irritate some Finns. Occasional silence is considered a part of the conversation, not a sign of hostility or irritation._


Actually, "ole hyvä" --"be good"-- _is_ the Finnish "please".

/though not "puh-leeze!", which there is no word for.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kleinzeit said:


> Actually, "ole hyvä" --"be good"-- _is_ the Finnish "please".
> 
> /though not "puh-leeze!", which there is no word for.


Actually Swedish is quite the same. They have a phrase "be so good, and..." to ask someone to do something kindly. There's also _Snälla_, which is more equivalent to please.


----------



## jani

Ok here is a picture of me with my new hair cut.


----------



## Kieran

This is a photo of me strolling home...


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> This is a photo of me strolling home...
> 
> View attachment 23682


This puts me in mind of Antagonish...



> _Yesterday upon the stair
> __I met a man who wasn't there
> __He wasn't there again today
> __Oh, how I wish he'd go away_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigonish_(poem)


----------



## Kieran

There's many I've met who wished I went away! :lol:


----------



## Kleinzeit

--It's Kieran.

--Look busy.


----------



## ptr

Kleinzeit said:


> --Look busy.


..and don't You just hear Anton Karas playing his Zither in the background...










/ptr


----------



## Kleinzeit

Long wondered why that poem was called Antigonish. And now here in the search engine era we finds out that it was inspired by an actual haunted house in the university town of Antigonish, Nova Scotia, two hours down the road. (This is an especially hainted province.)

The MAD magazine version:

There was a man upon the stair
When I looked back, he wasn't there
He wasn't there again today
I think he's from the CIA.


----------



## appoggiatura

I just discovered this thread! A lot of good looking TC-ers! Now I know who I'm talking to.


----------



## aleazk

peeyaj said:


> I never knew that aleazk is a darn good looking guy!





Mesa said:


> Sploosh.


Well, thanks (I guess... I don't have a clue what Sploosh means in the British slang).


----------



## cwarchc

I'm the one in the blue jacket, at a team reunion


----------



## joen_cph

Me as a self-made "Roman legionnaire", in a photo from the early 70s.

The armour is composed of "_Matchbox_" miniature racing track parts (probably a toy label remembered by some senior posters here), the spear is a dismantled garden tool, and the red woollen bag is a Christmas pixie hood. My father made the shield for me.

The dog lived for about 14 years and was quite a character. It used to hunt down cars on the village road (times were less restrictive back then). The picture was taken in the garden, in front of our house, dating from the late 18th century.


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 24196
> 
> 
> Me as a self-made "Roman legionnaire", in a photo from the early 70s.
> 
> The armour is composed of "_Matchbox_" miniature racing track parts (probably a toy label remembered by some senior posters here), the spear is a dismantled garden tool, and the red woollen bag is a Christmas pixie hood. My father made the shield for me.
> 
> The dog lived for about 14 years and was quite a character. It used to hunt down cars on the village road (times were less restrictive back then). The picture was taken in the garden, in front of our house, dating from the late 18th century.


Have you changed much ? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joen_cph

moody said:


> Have you changed much ? xxxxxxxxxxx


No, I still just get the basics, I guess ...


----------



## Klavierspieler

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 24196
> 
> 
> Me as a self-made "Roman legionnaire", in a photo from the early 70s.
> 
> The armour is composed of "_Matchbox_" miniature racing track parts (probably a toy label remembered by some senior posters here), the spear is a dismantled garden tool, and the red woollen bag is a Christmas pixie hood. My father made the shield for me.
> 
> The dog lived for about 14 years and was quite a character. It used to hunt down cars on the village road (times were less restrictive back then). The picture was taken in the garden, in front of our house, dating from the late 18th century.


Had you been reading too much _Asterix_?


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, "Alix" was another series set in mainly Greek and Roman antiquity, much more historically correct. Then came Montgomery's History of Warfare and Churchill's books on WW II. I was mostly fascinated by the Wild West and the Indians, though.


----------



## aleazk

Klavierspieler said:


> Here is me. I haven't shown my face here for a while. I seem to have a lot more hair now.
> 
> View attachment 23324


Were you giving a speech?.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Here is me. I haven't shown my face here for a while. I seem to have a lot more hair now.
> 
> View attachment 23324


Love the hair


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Love the hair


You always do. :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

aleazk said:


> Were you giving a speech?.


Yup. I was running for Youth Lt. Governor of my state. Ended up getting the runner-up position, President Pro Tempore.

Vote for David!


----------



## Winterreisender

Here is a picture of me. I'm the one on the left.


----------



## mstar

Winterreisender said:


> Here is a picture of me. I'm the one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 25619


Nah, I think you're really the one to the right. :lol:


----------



## joen_cph

Winterreisender said:


> Here is a picture of me. I'm the one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 25619


Thanks for introducing that sculpture of a lively Sir Edward Elgar too .


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Love the hair


Came across these, *thought of COAG* (and hair)....

















Would you believe it if I said I was the girl? :lol: (Nah, my hair is brown, anyway....)


----------



## Cheyenne

Winterreisender said:


> Here is a picture of me. I'm the one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 25619


The sunglasses are priceless.


----------



## Winterreisender

Cheyenne said:


> The sunglasses are priceless.


You can just about make out Hereford Cathedral in the reflection in Elgar's sunglasses :lol:


----------



## Guest

I used to have a bike like that.


----------



## Flamme

Me, couple of months ago, on my favorite vehicle...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A shadow of the dawn... myself...


----------



## Flamme

Mysterios...


----------



## Ingélou

My hero, ten years ago, at one of our favourite places, Southwold...


----------



## Flamme

Your hubby?


----------



## presto

I did this little video recently, my arms came out looking a bit too big!


----------



## Cosmos

This is my dramatic shot in my halloween costume: Julius Caesar








This is another dramatic shot for my facebook profile








This is me with my ukulele trying to be funny








And this is me playing with my webcam


----------



## scratchgolf

My beautiful boys







My beautiful wife







Me


----------



## Mesa

Here's a picture i edited that's based on real events in lieu of a photograph of my harsh and uncouth features:


----------



## mstar

If I would look like Franz Liszt, then I could say that I look like Franz Liszt. 
If I could say that I look like Franz Liszt, then I would look like Franz Liszt. 
If I would not look like Franz Liszt, then I could not say that I look like Franz Liszt. 
If I could not say that I look like Franz Liszt, then I would not look like Franz Liszt. 
If all these statements are true: 
I would look like Franz Liszt if and only if I could say that I look like Franz Liszt. 

All these statements are false, so those geometry nightmare flashbacks I just gave you are rendered useless. 

...Unless I do look like Franz Liszt.


----------



## jani

Six for one and one for six.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kieran said:


> This is a photo of me strolling home...
> 
> View attachment 23682


shades of Freddy...


----------



## Katie

Me and Pig hangin' out at 710 Ashbury...










Wait, did you mean in this lifetime?


----------



## jani

I had a bottle of Tequila and my friend had everything else so we decided to make some strawberry margaritas, aka princess drinks, some sparkling wine later on the evening.

Damn i need a testosterone patch after this night.


----------



## scratchgolf

jani said:


> I had a bottle of Tequila and my friend had everything else so we decided to make some strawberry margaritas, aka princess drinks, some sparkling wine later on the evening.
> 
> Damn i need a testosterone patch after this night.


Don't worry. The stationary bike adds all the testosterone you'll need


----------



## jani

This is me being pushed on a shopping cart in Estonia.








This is me in the middle of my epic dance moves.


----------



## violadude

Me and my girlfriend during my most recent visit to Sydney. I think this was taken at a pretty popular German restaurant near the circular quay area, or a little above it.


----------



## Ingélou

There are some very handsome young people on this forum! Lovely to see.


----------



## Klavierspieler

violadude said:


> Me and my girlfriend during my most recent visit to Sydney. I think this was taken at a pretty popular German restaurant near the circular quay area, or a little above it.
> 
> View attachment 34247


You lost the beard!  Too bad, you had an awesome beard.

Lookin' pretty good despite. :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> You lost the beard!  Too bad, you had an awesome beard.
> 
> Lookin' pretty good despite. :tiphat:


Well, don't worry. That picture was taken over a month ago. I have it again at the moment.


----------



## Tristan

This photo is from last May, but I thought it was a very nice photo and I wanted to share it:










Me and my prom date


----------



## presto

They call me Mr bigarms at work............goodness knows why!


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 34366
i dont like bad for my age though.


----------



## jani

mtmailey said:


> View attachment 34366
> i dont like bad for my age though.


You look mad.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Because it's possible that I won't play this kind of flute (bass!) again for a _very _long time, I commemorated this evening with a pose:










I guess now you can see the Alice similarities.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^Bravo. And it's always good to document what you do.

There's a photo of me in my profile. But here's one taken by my companion who can't keep her horizons straight.


----------



## violadude

You guys have all seen how I look lately, but now it's time for a blast to the past!

A picture of 5-ish year old me with my little sister circa 1996(?)


----------



## KenOC

*A while ago...*

1946. Still working on that mustache.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Last October in Bayreuth:









And two days ago in Hamburg:


----------



## Piwikiwi

Not the best picture but it will do


----------



## Couac Addict

...kicking off the Rite of Spring (1:05:00)


----------



## scratchgolf

Piwikiwi said:


> View attachment 42090
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but it will do


Not too unlike your avatar. A few weeks of facial hair growth and you're twins.


----------



## Tristan

Here's me at a country music concert:










Haven't posted a picture in a while--just wanted to post a recent one


----------



## jani

Tristan said:


> Here's me at a country music concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted a picture in a while--just wanted to post a recent one


Dang, is that your girl?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

On top of the world...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couac Addict said:


> ...kicking off the Rite of Spring (1:05:00)


That bassoon player is you?!


----------



## scratchgolf

Digging through some old photographs earlier

My beautiful wife on our anniversary last year, trying to pose with my cigar. I'm pretty sure she choked the second the shutter closed.








This was a week before I left Afghanistan for the final time in 2009. Naturally, I'm standing out front. (Damn right I earned it)


----------



## Tristan

jani said:


> Dang, is that your girl?


Lol, no, just a very good friend


----------



## Dustin

Me in the middle


----------



## hpowders

Dustin said:


> Me in the middle
> 
> View attachment 43779


You appear to be a very lucky man; a very lucky YOUNG man, in fact!!! :tiphat:

Bang! Zoom!!!


----------



## Dustin

hpowders said:


> You appear to be a very lucky man; a very lucky YOUNG man, in fact!!! :tiphat:
> 
> Bang! Zoom!!!


Haha! Thank you. No complaints here!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This picture was taken of me last week by a photographer, has been posted on the internet various places in advertising the Eastern Music Festival. I always thought I looked silly playing piccolo, but I guess not here! 










Minä ole pikkolohuilunsoittaja!


----------



## Ingélou

You look lovely, Huilu!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ yes, it's a good shot.
And the photographer nailed the focus on the eye. With a shallow depth of field that's not always the case.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

In the workplace (well, not really):


----------



## violadude

Here's some pictures of me from my last trip to Australia to visit my girlfriend.

Here's me at the Featherdale Wildlife Preserve in Blacktown (suburb of Sydney).

















Feeding the kangaroos with food that the facility provided.


----------



## violadude

Me and my girlfriend on the Blue Mountains tour.


----------



## violadude

Came across Charlie Chaplin on the way to the Harbor Bridge


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely photos, Violadude. :tiphat:


----------



## Varick

Just finished a ride today with some friends. I usually don't ride in cargo pants & work boots, but I didn't have time to change from work this morning.

V


----------



## GioCar

My wife and I during our recent trip to Iceland.









We love that country!


----------



## JACE

My four kids, my wife, and me at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens:










Interesting topiary -- "Earth Mother" -- in the background.

Here's my wife and I outside a B&B in Apalachicola, Florida.










Does the Jimi Hendrix T-shirt get me any cred points on a classical forum???


----------



## SiegendesLicht

GioCar said:


> My wife and I during our recent trip to Iceland.
> 
> View attachment 52083
> 
> 
> We love that country!


I can see why you do. It is awesome!


----------



## samurai

JACE said:


> My four kids, my wife, and me at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting topiary -- "Earth Mother" -- in the background.
> 
> Here's my wife and I outside a B&B in Apalachicola, Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Jimi Hendrix T-shirt get me any cred points on a classical forum???


Absolutely, at least in my book. Hendrix was a classic unto himself; God only knows what he might have accomplished had he been able to live longer!


----------



## EdwardBast

Taking my ease amid the natural splendor:


----------



## Blake

violadude said:


> Me and my girlfriend on the Blue Mountains tour.


It's amazing how much you look like my great friend's brother. A really cool and smart guy, as well. I'll have to contribute sometime, but I hardly ever take pictures, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## trazom

the first pic is a little older.


----------



## Blake

Alright, I've found one. Here I am at a graduation ceremony for my younger sister. Swell times.


----------



## Levanda

Vesuvius said:


> Alright, I've found one. Here I am at a graduation ceremony for my younger sister. Swell times.
> 
> View attachment 52109


Vow handsome man.


----------



## Wood

Page 46 is funny in that ViolaDude is togged up in a cold looking Sydney, whilst GioCar has shortsleeves in Iceland.

The weather has certainly gone strange.


----------



## Blake

Levanda said:


> Vow handsome man.


Well, that's sweet of you. Thank ya' kindly.


----------



## Piwikiwi

This is me looking cheerful


----------



## violadude

Wood said:


> Page 46 is funny in that ViolaDude is togged up in a cold looking Sydney, whilst GioCar has shortsleeves in Iceland.
> 
> The weather has certainly gone strange.


Well, it was winter.

And not that cold.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Piwikiwi said:


> This is me looking cheerful


Those looks plus the ability to read the Nibelungenlied in the original language make you quite an accomplished gentleman :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

presto said:


> I did this little video recently, my arms came out looking a bit too big!


...but they are too big!


----------



## Guest

A snapshot of my handsome self taken a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ingélou

Well, that's him - how about one of your not-so-handsome self now?


----------



## Crudblud

TalkingHead said:


> View attachment 52177
> 
> A snapshot of my handsome self taken a couple of years ago.


Mein Gott! Herr Bruckner!


----------



## Levanda

Well time to challenge myself. Is me on holiday in Tenerife on July this year celebrating my birthday with my husband. As always Levanda had plenty of wine.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Well time to challenge myself. Is me on holiday in Tenerife on July this year celebrating my birthday with my husband. As always Levanda had plenty of wine.
> 
> View attachment 52211


He's a lucky man!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, it's cool to actually see you all. It gets to a certain point that I only associate people with their profile pictures, so for some people I don't have any association of a face, and for others I would associate you as being like any composer.


----------



## Wood

I look like a cross between Vesuvius and Piwikiwi, with an added patina of age.


----------



## Levanda

Wood said:


> I look like a cross between Vesuvius and Piwikiwi, with an added patina of age.


Can you be brave and post your picture.


----------



## Wood

Levanda said:


> Can you be brave and post your picture.


Thank you for asking, but unfortunately I cannot, as I have a certain public status and prefer to remain anonymous. Sorry.


----------



## hpowders

Me and my best friend at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, several years ago.

This was just before I was elected Vice-Chairman of the Definitive Performance Committee.

This was a very pithy trip as Hawaii is very expensive.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^Yay. Damn, you _are_ tall - so we'll definitely need to get you that goalkeeping gig.


----------



## hpowders

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^Yay. Damn, you _are_ tall - so we'll definitely need to get you that goalkeeping gig.


^^^^I told you! You can do the conversion to cm. and stones. I am 6'2" and 180 pounds.

I even had a front tooth knocked out by a baseball bat back in the glory days, when men were men and women were glad of it.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^Good stuff. Okay, you're in the team. And provisionally captain -_ 'voice of experience'_ and all that.


----------



## mirepoix

My rotten girlfriend won't wake up (01:00 here) to take my photo because she has work in the morning. Huh. So, taken with her crappy phone, I give you me -









"I coulda been a contender!" But sadly [10(7)-2-11]


----------



## DiesIraeCX

A rare pic where I don't look like a complete doofus. Me on the right, with a buddy of mine, at some bar that I didn't want to be at. 








Here's me with my mom, the Sicilian side of my family. You can see my son playing around in the background. 








Lastly, here's me as a jackass.


----------



## aleazk

@DiesIraeVIX, you definitely look Italian!

I'm also of Italian ancestry, like most people in my country...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

aleazk said:


> @DiesIraeVIX, you definitely look Italian!
> 
> I'm also of Italian ancestry, like most people in my country...


Nice, I'm gonna take a guess, are you from Argentina?

My great grandfather moved to there from Sicily. My great uncle, as a younger man, went to Argentina to work as a fisherman.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52219
> 
> 
> Me and my best friend at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, several years ago.
> 
> This was just before I was elected Vice-Chairman of the Definitive Performance Committee.
> 
> This was a very pithy trip as Hawaii is very expensive.


hpowders, you and your wife are like the cutest couple ever. I want to give both of you the biggest hug. :kiss:

Here's me:








A year and a half ago butchering the Walton viola concerto.








A webcam pic taken just now.

OK now here's the question: do I look like what you guys expected??? It's kind of funny, when I see pictures of you guys, what I see is very different from what I expect! But then I realize... oh yeah of course he/she is the person behind the poster 

Perhaps our avatars make us "look like" different people and that is what we identify with on this forum. Like in my mind Taggart is an Asian guy, and always will be! And that one Mahler picture I think of as being Mahlerian, not Gustav Mahler himself! I tend to form an incomplete image of everyone here... and when I see the real thing... BAM it's like a change in my world view! But then in retrospect it makes sense


----------



## aleazk

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Nice, I'm gonna take a guess, are you from Argentina?
> 
> My great grandfather moved to there from Sicily. My great uncle, as a younger man, went to Argentina to work as a fisherman.


Ha! yes, you guessed right! The same story, great grandfathers, etc. Although I don't know with precision from which region.


----------



## aleazk

Here's a recent picture of me:









(pay no attention to that awful beard, I was on vacation!)


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> OK now here's the question: do I look like what you guys expected??? It's kind of funny, when I see pictures of you guys, what I see is very different from what I expect! But then I realize... oh yeah of course he/she is the person behind the poster
> 
> Perhaps our avatars make us "look like" different people and that is what we identify with on this forum. Like in my mind Taggart is an Asian guy, and always will be! And that one Mahler picture I think of as being Mahlerian, not Gustav Mahler himself! I tend to form an incomplete image of everyone here... and when I see the real thing... BAM it's like a change in my world view! But then in retrospect it makes sense


Ha, I thought you were Asian.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> hpowders, you and your wife are like the cutest couple ever. I want to give both of you the biggest hug. :kiss:
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> View attachment 52234
> 
> A year and a half ago butchering the Walton viola concerto.
> 
> View attachment 52236
> 
> A webcam pic taken just now.
> 
> OK now here's the question: do I look like what you guys expected??? It's kind of funny, when I see pictures of you guys, what I see is very different from what I expect! But then I realize... oh yeah of course he/she is the person behind the poster
> 
> Perhaps our avatars make us "look like" different people and that is what we identify with on this forum. Like in my mind Taggart is an Asian guy, and always will be! And that one Mahler picture I think of as being Mahlerian, not Gustav Mahler himself! I tend to form an incomplete image of everyone here... and when I see the real thing... BAM it's like a change in my world view! But then in retrospect it makes sense


Hey! Thank you so much for the very kind words!!

You look fine! You look smart! The kind of guy I would want in my chemistry class-sitting in the front!! I had no image of you in my mind. That never works out! Mahlerian- I doubt if we will ever get a photo.

This is rare though. Most forums I've been on are really cold. Photos...NO!


----------



## mirepoix

So many photos of fine looking individuals, charming couples, and happy families. Good stuff.


----------



## Taggart

SeptimalTritone said:


> Like in my mind Taggart is an Asian guy, and always will be! ... I tend to form an incomplete image of everyone here... and when I see the real thing... BAM it's like a change in my world view! But then in retrospect it makes sense


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ so much crime nowadays the world needs two Taggarts.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


>


Either way, you look like a spy who's about to come in from the cold.


----------



## Art Rock

Happy couple by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

A selfie of the wife and me, taken on top of Kampen's highest tower.


----------



## Varick

Well, with all the talk about how young people don't appreciate classical music, you'd never know it after this thread. Bunch of youngen's here. And good looking ones at that!

V


----------



## GioCar

Art Rock said:


> Happy couple by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr
> 
> A selfie of the wife and me, taken on top of Kampen's highest tower.


Wow, amazing pics in you Flickr album!


----------



## Art Rock

GioCar said:


> Wow, amazing pics in you Flickr album!


Well, thank you!


----------



## GioCar

^^^
Your b&w section is stunning! "Idols" is a masterpiece... I cannot believe you are just an amateur.

:tiphat:

p.s. sorry to have deviated, but I'd invite others TC members to enter Art Rock's flickr pages...just click on his selfie above


----------



## hpowders

^^^Yes. Those photos are excellent! He could probably even make me look decent! 


Nah! What on earth was I thinking?


----------



## Ingélou

I just looked at the photos - wow! I think they are remarkable & you have a real talent, Art Rock. :tiphat:
Thanks for alerting us to this treasure trove, GioCar. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

John/Taggart, my lovely spouse:








Mollie/Ingélou








Pictures taken chez nous in 2014.


----------



## Levanda

Ingélou said:


> John/Taggart, my lovely spouse:
> View attachment 52282
> 
> 
> Mollie/Ingélou
> View attachment 52283
> 
> 
> Pictures taken chez nous in 2014.


Great couple Ingelou nice to see you here with beautiful smile.


----------



## Wicked_one

Here's a new one of mine. Wicked_one updated


----------



## rrudolph

At work this past weekend.


----------



## Varick

rrudolph said:


> At work this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 52320


Is that right on the river across from the park in Philly?


----------



## rrudolph

Varick said:


> Is that right on the river across from the park in Philly?


Yes, it was in Laurel Hill Cemetery. One of the groups I play with plays there every year.

Here's a picture of the entire group, same day:


----------



## Varick

rrudolph said:


> Yes, it was in Laurel Hill Cemetery. One of the groups I play with plays there every year.
> 
> Here's a picture of the entire group, same day:
> 
> View attachment 52349


That looks like quite a gig to have. Outstanding!

V


----------



## scratchgolf

Can you spot 5 differences between these pictures? Look closely. It's a tough one.


----------



## Figleaf

scratchgolf said:


> Can you spot 5 differences between these pictures? Look closely. It's a tough one.
> 
> View attachment 54652
> View attachment 54653


Time has been kinder to you, my exact contemporary, than it has been to me! Now if only I could grow a big black beard to hide behind!


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> Can you spot 5 differences between these pictures? Look closely. It's a tough one.
> 
> View attachment 54652
> View attachment 54653


you have grown an impressive new wildlife preserve.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> OK now here's the question: do I look like what you guys expected??? It's kind of funny, when I see pictures of you guys, what I see is very different from what I expect! But then I realize... oh yeah of course he/she is the person behind the poster
> 
> Perhaps our avatars make us "look like" different people and that is what we identify with on this forum. Like in my mind Taggart is an Asian guy, and always will be! And that one Mahler picture I think of as being Mahlerian, not Gustav Mahler himself! I tend to form an incomplete image of everyone here... and when I see the real thing... BAM it's like a change in my world view! But then in retrospect it makes sense


For a while I thought hpowders looked like Aaron Copland.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

From tonight, more realistic lighting this time.


----------



## Ingélou

In 1978, John (Taggart) augmented our meagre household furniture by making a rocking chair from a kit supplied by the UK store Timberland. In this photo, he's sitting in it, aged about 30 and looking scrumptious:










I posted this on my Facebook page a few weeks ago as a way of giving news about John's hospital progress, and my little sister said she still had the chair - we'd given it to her in 1987 when we'd made a career move and had to rent for a while, putting furniture in store. By that time, we had a three piece suite. Sis offered to bring it back when she visited our mother (who lives three doors from me) and suggested I take another picture of John in the chair. 
The chair has changed much less than John, but in my opinion, he's still a good-looking man & will regain some of his lost glory when he recovers fully and is less tired.
So here he is again - my hero!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ good stuff.


----------



## satoru

Wow, nice to meet you face to face! For fairness, I'm posting a picture of myself (with kids).
This was taken this summer at the top of Mt Dana in Yosemite (second highest in the park, 13,061 ft = 3,981 m, just 19 m shy from been a 4,000 m peak!) looking over Mono lake. Half day hike from near by parking lot but a tough one due to the altitude. By the way, I'm the guy on the left, if it's not obvious.


----------



## hpowders

satoru said:


> Wow, nice to meet you face to face! For fairness, I'm posting a picture of myself (with kids).
> This was taken this summer at the top of Mt Dana in Yosemite (second highest in the park, 13,061 ft = 3,981 m, just 19 m shy from been a 4,000 m peak!) looking over Mono lake. Half day hike from near by parking lot but a tough one due to the altitude. By the way, I'm the guy on the left, if it's not obvious.
> 
> View attachment 54841


Which one are you?


----------



## satoru

hpowders said:


> Which one are you?


The older guy in the blue jacket... I thought I'm gonna collapse here since I had huge headache while stepping toward the peak.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

OMG everybody here is like really hot


----------



## Ingélou

satoru said:


> The older guy in the blue jacket... I thought I'm gonna collapse here since I had huge headache while stepping toward the peak.


Glad you didn't, satoru. Sadly, one of my oldest friends died by falling off a Swiss mountain path when he stood back to take a photo; and one of my nicest students had done the very same, in Spain, a few years earlier. So yes - I'm very glad you didn't!


----------



## hpowders

satoru said:


> The older guy in the blue jacket... I thought I'm gonna collapse here since I had huge headache while stepping toward the peak.


I'm guilty of not reading your descriptive post down to the last line!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Satoru, are you (and your wife/family) Chinese?


----------



## trazom

satoru said:


> Wow, nice to meet you face to face! For fairness, I'm posting a picture of myself (with kids).
> This was taken this summer at the top of Mt Dana in Yosemite (second highest in the park, 13,061 ft = 3,981 m, just 19 m shy from been a 4,000 m peak!) looking over Mono lake. Half day hike from near by parking lot but a tough one due to the altitude. By the way, I'm the guy on the left, if it's not obvious.
> 
> View attachment 54841


Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! I wish I went to Yosemite when I had the chance(8th grade field trip) but I chose to stay home and do nothing, which I also enjoy.


----------



## satoru

Ingélou said:


> Glad you didn't, satoru. Sadly, one of my oldest friends died by falling off a Swiss mountain path when he stood back to take a photo; and one of my nicest students had done the very same, in Spain, a few years earlier. So yes - I'm very glad you didn't!


 I'm sorry to hear those stories... It's one of the top cause of accidents during hiking: moving around to take a better photograph while not watching their steps.


----------



## hpowders

I could say, I _shutter,_ just thinking about it.

Though that may be _viewed_ by many as insensitive, so I won't.


----------



## satoru

SeptimalTritone said:


> Satoru, are you (and your wife/family) Chinese?


No, we are Japanese (my name tells it clearly to some who are familiar with Asian names and it's my real name).


----------



## satoru

trazom said:


> Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! I wish I went to Yosemite when I had the chance(8th grade field trip) but I chose to stay home and do nothing, which I also enjoy.


It's still there for you to enjoy! After I took my friend from England to Yosemite, no one believed him as he described Yosemite back in his home town. He needed pictures to really prove his stories. The world's largest monolithic granite, walls going straight up for 1000 m, falls high up there, the enormous giant sequoia. Worth seeing them by your own eyes!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

satoru said:


> No, we are Japanese (my name tells it clearly to some who are familiar with Asian names and it's my real name).


OMG!!!

My mom is Japanese, so I'm 50%. So cool!

Konichiwa Satoru-san! :kiss:


----------



## joen_cph

satoru said:


> No, we are Japanese (my name tells it clearly to some who are familiar with Asian names and it's my real name).


My guess too ;-). Great mountain picture you posted!


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> In 1978, John (Taggart) augmented our meagre household furniture by making a rocking chair from a kit supplied by the UK store Timberland. In this photo, he's sitting in it, aged about 30 and looking scrumptious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on my Facebook page a few weeks ago as a way of giving news about John's hospital progress, and my little sister said she still had the chair - we'd given it to her in 1987 when we'd made a career move and had to rent for a while, putting furniture in store. By that time, we had a three piece suite. Sis offered to bring it back when she visited our mother (who lives three doors from me) and suggested I take another picture of John in the chair.
> The chair has changed much less than John, but in my opinion, he's still a good-looking man & will regain some of his lost glory when he recovers fully and is less tired.
> So here he is again - my hero!


Aww, you got rid of the cool 70s curtains and geometric rug! Those take me right back. Nice photos!


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> Aww, you got rid of the cool 70s curtains and geometric rug! Those take me right back. Nice photos!


Actually, the 70s curtains are still with us, in John's office. The rug was an oriental one that we bought from a sale, but it bit the dust after our first puppy.... etc ...


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Actually, the 70s curtains are still with us, in John's office. The rug was an oriental one that we bought from a sale, but it bit the dust after our first puppy.... etc ...


I feel your pain. None of my living room rugs have survived potty training days- and I have three of the little darlings!


----------



## satoru

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My mom is Japanese, so I'm 50%. So cool!
> 
> Konichiwa Satoru-san! :kiss:


Cool! Kon-nichiwa, SeptimalTritone-san. You certainly look handsome, especially when you are concentrating playing instrument!


----------



## trazom

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My mom is Japanese, so I'm 50%. So cool!
> 
> Konichiwa Satoru-san! :kiss:


Riiiiggggghhhht? It's like we're all part of the same species or something...except for Petr who is OBVIOUSLY an alien plant sent from his overlords to spy on us. Like we wouldn't catch on. Do a better human impersonation next time, Petr.


----------



## Blake

Hah, Tag looks exactly how I would've imaged as a young lad. Smart, intense, inconspicuously good-looking, and smoking where you shouldn't be. We would've been a duo, my friend.


----------



## Musicforawhile

I am still new here, so might not be so intriguing to see me...but I really love this forum. It's so nice to talk about classical music and to learn from knowledgeable people.









I don't usually look like an eskimo btw.


----------



## drpraetorus

I don't share my cracklins with nobody!







just happened to notice, I look like Ernest Hemmingway. He probably didn't share his cracklins either.


----------



## cwarchc

We had a fancy dress day at work for charity (those in the UK, Children in Need)
This is one of my workmates and me as Jake & Elwood Blues


----------



## Varick

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 55807
> 
> We had a fancy dress day at work for charity (those in the UK, Children in Need)
> This is one of my workmates and me as Jake & Elwood Blues


So which one are you?

V


----------



## cwarchc

Varick said:


> So which one are you?
> 
> V


I'm Elwood, Stuart is Jake


----------



## Jeff W

Here is the fiancee and I at Proctor's Theatre for a Schenectady Symphony Orchestra concert.









And here is me watching the orchestra tune up.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

jani said:


> Ok here is my hair after the hair cut
> Now it doesn't look like a tornado would have ran over it.
> View attachment 16175


 *nosebleeds and runs away*


----------



## BalalaikaBoy




----------



## Musicforawhile

I thought you had blonde hair...


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Musicforawhile said:


> I thought you had blonde hair...


that's probably because I come across like a privileged English aristocrat :lol:


----------



## Musicforawhile

Is that what you're aiming for?  From the nickname I initially thought you were Russian. I think it's just because I associate people strongly with their avatar picture.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Picture 12 proves it.


----------



## hpowders

BalalaikaBoy said:


> that's probably because I come across like a privileged English aristocrat :lol:


Ahh! So you look like Prince Charles!


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 56466
> 
> 
> Here is the fiancee and I at Proctor's Theatre for a Schenectady Symphony Orchestra concert.
> 
> View attachment 56467
> 
> 
> And here is me watching the orchestra tune up.


Nice! You obviously got over your displeasure shown in your avatar! Glad you found the right one for you!! Best of luck to both of you!!


----------



## hpowders

Musicforawhile said:


> I thought you had blonde hair...


Blonde out of a bottle...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This is my wife and bundled up. It gets cold in NYC!









A slightly better view of us


----------



## SarahNorthman

Good ol Sarah.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 56662
> 
> 
> This is my wife and bundled up. It gets cold in NYC!
> 
> View attachment 56663
> 
> 
> A slightly better view of us


You are both looking good Dave!! Hope you don't get a lot of snow this winter on SI!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> You are both looking good Dave!! Hope you don't get a lot of snow this winter on SI!


Thanks!

So do I! Last year it seemed to snow every week. At one point it was pretty much every other day. No big amounts but it became annoying having to keep going out and shoveling. A few winters before we had a TON of snow. One month we had two 17 inch storms and one six inch storm all in the same month. I was running out of places to put the damn stuff!
















Winters can be crazy in NYC!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dave Whitmore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So do I! Last year it seemed to snow every week. At one point it was pretty much every other day. No big amounts but it became annoying having to keep going out and shoveling. A few winters before we had a TON of snow. One month we had two 17 inch storms and one six inch storm all in the same month. I was running out of places to put the damn stuff!
> 
> View attachment 56669
> 
> View attachment 56670
> 
> 
> Winters can be crazy in NYC!


Can you put some in New Mexico?


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So do I! Last year it seemed to snow every week. At one point it was pretty much every other day. No big amounts but it became annoying having to keep going out and shoveling. A few winters before we had a TON of snow. One month we had two 17 inch storms and one six inch storm all in the same month. I was running out of places to put the damn stuff!
> 
> View attachment 56669
> 
> View attachment 56670
> 
> 
> Winters can be crazy in NYC!


I found that out first hand. I lived and worked in NYC for quite a while. It can get "out of control"!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

SarahNorthman said:


> Can you put some in New Mexico?


If we get too much I'd be happy to send some your way lol! I love snow but you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> If we get too mych I'd be happy to send some your way lol! I love snow but you can have too much of a good thing.


You can send it my way, but when I get it, it will be rain!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dave Whitmore said:


> If we get too much I'd be happy to send some your way lol! I love snow but you can have too much of a good thing.


If not the snow than the weather. I can do with snowfall.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

BalalaikaBoy said:


>


Way too handsome. I can feel the heat :kiss:


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Way too handsome. I can feel the heat :kiss:


Holy dipstick!


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> Holy dipstick!


That's a new one.....wouldn't hot tamale fit?


----------



## clavichorder

This is what I currently look like, via webcam. That picture doesn't have much character to it, but you get the idea:


----------



## SarahNorthman

clavichorder said:


> This is what I currently look like, via webcam. That picture doesn't have much character to it, but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 56729


Not bad. You look exhausted though. No insult intended. :3


----------



## clavichorder

SarahNorthman said:


> Not bad. You look exhausted though. No insult intended. :3


Uh huh. Its hard for me not to take that the wrong way. Maybe its a bad picture.


----------



## mirepoix

clavichorder said:


> This is what I currently look like, via webcam. That picture doesn't have much character to it, but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 56729


You look good, dude - and I shoot photos of 'objectively good looking' people for a living. Take that whatever way you want.


----------



## SarahNorthman

mirepoix said:


> You look good, dude - and I shoot photos of 'objectively good looking' people for a living. Take that whatever way you want.


Objectively good looking?


----------



## SarahNorthman

clavichorder said:


> Uh huh. Its hard for me not to take that the wrong way. Maybe its a bad picture.


Its not a bad picture. I didn't mean to insult you. Sorry if I did.


----------



## mirepoix

SarahNorthman said:


> Objectively good looking?


Yes, objectively good looking to the point where they get signed by agencies and paid to model. I'm not saying clavichorder looks like a model, however I am saying that he looks good, but that any value of my opinion has to take into account that what I say could perhaps be jaded or coloured by the people I work with.


----------



## SarahNorthman

mirepoix said:


> Yes, objectively good looking to the point where they get signed by agencies and paid to model. I'm not saying clavichorder looks like a model, however I am saying that he looks good, but that any value of my opinion has to take into account that what I say could perhaps be jaded or coloured by the people I work with.


Ah I understand.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Photo of me on public transport. It was taken by my girlfriend on the tram a couple of weeks ago and I didn't even notice! :lol: I should probably take this down though....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 58059
> 
> 
> Photo of me on public transport. It was taken by my girlfriend on the tram a couple of weeks ago and I didn't even notice! :lol: I should probably take this down though....


Not so fast, CoAG. The poster of 7,685 TC posts should have his face known!


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Not so fast, CoAG. The poster of 7,685 TC posts should have his face known!


7685? Sheet! I had that in three weeks!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> 7685? Sheet! I had that in three weeks!


My, you've certainly slowed down then! I guess TC doesn't sustain much interest for you.


----------



## trazom

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 58059
> 
> 
> Photo of me on public transport. It was taken by my girlfriend on the tram a couple of weeks ago and I didn't even notice! :lol: I should probably take this down though....


Now I'm certain you'll be a great composer: You have the hair for it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

trazom said:


> Now I'm certain you'll be a great composer: You have the hair for it!


That's jusr _one_ head of hair in my extensive and very comprehensive collection.


----------



## LarryShone

Me with my new friend.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 58059
> 
> 
> Photo of me on public transport. It was taken by my girlfriend on the tram a couple of weeks ago and I didn't even notice! :lol: I should probably take this down though....


I miss buses in Australia. They are cleaner and nicer than buses in the USA.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I miss buses in Australia. They are cleaner and nicer than buses in the USA.


That's a tram.......


----------



## SarahNorthman

I debated over posting this one or one for the holidays....though I'm too lazy to actually take one.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 58059
> 
> 
> Photo of me on public transport. It was taken by my girlfriend on the tram a couple of weeks ago and I didn't even notice! :lol: I should probably take this down though....


Aaahhh this is absolutely perfect. Your picture so suits your posts! You look so intelligent! Smoking hot, excellent!!! RAWR!!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SeptimalTritone said:


> Aaahhh this is absolutely perfect. Your picture so suits your posts! You look so intelligent! Smoking hot, excellent!!! RAWR!!!!!!


Why thank you. How flattering!


----------



## ptr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's a tram.......


All civilized cities have tram's! I'm a bit disappointed with Your pic, You don't look at all as geeky as You appear on TC, You really need to work on that... 

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Me and my girlfriend on the Blue Mountains tour.
> 
> View attachment 52064
> 
> 
> View attachment 52065
> 
> 
> View attachment 52066
> 
> 
> View attachment 52067


Hey! I used to live around there! Tiny place called Blackheath, near Katoomba, did you visit?


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My, you've certainly slowed down then! I guess TC doesn't sustain much interest for you.


I have indeed slowed down. Don't wish to burn myself out a la Mozart.

Anyway. Nice pic!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Me from August this year. It should hardly be necessary to inform where it is taken.


----------



## clara s

Lennart said:


> Me from August this year. It should hardly be necessary to inform where it is taken.


one of my most favourite places in the world

Belvedere is beautiful any season of the year


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hey! I used to live around there! Tiny place called Blackheath, near Katoomba, did you visit?


Ya, we went to Katoomba. That's where our Blue Mountains Tour started.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Everyone on TC these days seem to be a lot older than when I joined (that was when most of the regular members were in their early 20s). What happened? Why the influx of upper middle age people?


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Everyone on TC these days seem to be a lot older than when I joined (that was when most of the regular members were in their early 20s). What happened? Why the influx of upper middle age people?


We didn't start out that way. You see it is the cumulative effect of so many, many, many TC outages that have taken their toll and aged us prematurely. It really is a shame. Sixth months ago I was in my prime and now....I'm ready for assisted living. Those damn outages!!


----------



## Figleaf

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Everyone on TC these days seem to be a lot older than when I joined (that was when most of the regular members were in their early 20s). What happened? Why the influx of upper middle age people?


Because we finally worked out how to use the interweb thingy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lennart said:


> Me from August this year. It should hardly be necessary to inform where it is taken.


Is that in Canada?


----------



## Figleaf

Me, back in 2008. I wish I was still that skinny!


----------



## Albert7

My avatar photo has a 1/2 picture of myself. That is my cute daughter with me.


----------



## Perotin

After having read through this thread I becam disillusioned! Why is it, that truth is always uglier than fiction?


----------



## violadude

Perotin said:


> After having read through this thread I becam disillusioned! Why is it, that truth is always uglier than fiction?


You callin' me ugly?


----------



## Taggart

Perotin said:


> After having read through this thread I becam disillusioned! Why is it, that truth is always uglier than fiction?


Same reason as truth is always stranger than fiction - because truth is stranger than you can imagine.

PS - you callin' me UGLY?


----------



## hpowders

Perotin said:


> After having read through this thread I becam disillusioned! Why is it, that truth is always uglier than fiction?


Don't ever apply to be a diplomat.


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm dispirited by how _good_ everyone looks.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SimonNZ said:


> I'm dispirited by how _good_ everyone looks.


Simon, I bet you're ultra hot.


----------



## SimonNZ

SeptimalTritone said:


> Simon, I bet you're ultra hot.


Heh, thanks, but I'm afraid you'd lose that bet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> Heh, thanks, but I'm afraid you'd lose that bet.


Prove it!


----------



## hpowders

I'm dispirited by how good I _used to_ look!


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Everyone on TC these days seem to be a lot older than when I joined


And so are you...it's what time does!



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why the influx of upper middle age people?


Watch it sonny! Who're you calling upper middle-aged?? :scold:


----------



## Perotin

violadude said:


> You callin' me ugly?


Let's just say that some of you didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## scratchgolf

Famous photo of Zach Boyd fighting in his I Love NY boxers








This is me before mailing Boyd's boxer shorts to the Infantry Museum in Ft. Benning, GA from Afghanistan in 2009

and the story behind them here
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/30887233/...ief-praises-soldier-pink-boxers/#.VI3Wn0tH1FI


----------



## clavichorder

Perotin said:


> Let's just say that some of you didn't live up to my expectations.


Not very nice...


----------



## Novelette

clavichorder said:


> This is what I currently look like, via webcam. That picture doesn't have much character to it, but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 56729


I disagree. This is a rather good picture, Clavichorder.


----------



## Figleaf

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 58615
> 
> Famous photo of Zach Boyd fighting in his I Love NY boxers
> 
> View attachment 58616
> 
> This is me before mailing Boyd's boxer shorts to the Infantry Museum in Ft. Benning, GA from Afghanistan in 2009
> 
> and the story behind them here
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/30887233/...ief-praises-soldier-pink-boxers/#.VI3Wn0tH1FI


So we're posting lingerie shots now, are we? :lol:


----------



## Dustin

I posted a pic a long while back but here's another one of me with family and a couple friends. The one in the middle is my dad and the one left of him in the blue shirt is my uncle. I'm on the right.









Here's another one of me and my step-sister.


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 58615
> 
> Famous photo of Zach Boyd fighting in his I Love NY boxers
> 
> View attachment 58616
> 
> This is me before mailing Boyd's boxer shorts to the Infantry Museum in Ft. Benning, GA from Afghanistan in 2009
> 
> and the story behind them here
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/30887233/...ief-praises-soldier-pink-boxers/#.VI3Wn0tH1FI


I remember reading about that story when it came out! that first picture brings it all back.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dustin said:


> I posted a pic a long while back but here's another one of me with family and a couple friends. The one in the middle is my dad and the one left of him in the blue shirt is my uncle. I'm on the right.
> 
> View attachment 58681
> 
> 
> Here's another one of me and my step-sister.
> 
> View attachment 58682


You look like your avatar


----------



## Dustin

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You look like your avatar


Haha thanks I'll take that! Gotta love Jackie Gleason.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dustin said:


> Haha thanks I'll take that! Gotta love Jackie Gleason.


Aaawwwww your second picture is so cute.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This is most recent.


----------



## Dustin

SarahNorthman said:


> Aaawwwww your second picture is so cute.


Appreciate that! She caught me off guard


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dustin said:


> Appreciate that! She caught me off guard


That makes it even better.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sarah ^ I like your avatar picture with the Santa hat. It combines a freshness, seriousness, and carefreeness. Very nice ! :kiss:


----------



## SarahNorthman

SeptimalTritone said:


> Sarah ^ I like your avatar picture with the Santa hat. It combines a freshness, seriousness, and carefreeness. Very nice ! :kiss:


Thank you very much.


----------



## Cosmos

After only being able to associate user names with icons, it's still bizarre to me to see the real faces behind the names!

I posted here when I first joined about a year and a half ago, so update:









This is me, as happy as ever

EDIT: I have no idea why this photo is rotated the way it is :lol: just tilt your head


----------



## hpowders

You seem to be horizontally challenged.


----------



## Cosmos

hpowders said:


> You seem to be horizontally challenged.


I'm just a longitude living in a world of latitudes


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> I'm just a longitude living in a world of latitudes


Well put. As for me, I'm simply on the outside looking in!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Cosmos, you kind of look like a white version of the Chocolate Rain guy. I mean this as a compliment of the highest order.


----------



## Cosmos

SeptimalTritone said:


> Cosmos, you kind of look like a white version of the Chocolate Rain guy. I mean this as a compliment of the highest order.


LMFAO this made my day :tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Here's a recent picture of me.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Here's a recent picture of a supermodel.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Here's a recent picture of me.
> 
> View attachment 59049


Yeah, and the Titanic righted itself after a minor encounter with an iceberg and floated away unharmed.


----------



## Bellinilover

Me, from last February:









I have no idea why I was wearing such an old, stretched out shirt. I got rid of it as soon as I saw the photo!


----------



## Morimur

Bellinilover said:


> Me, from last February:
> 
> View attachment 59128


You look timid. Are you really?


----------



## Bellinilover

Morimur said:


> You look timid. Are you really?


Not timid so much as reserved. On top of that, I was trying hard to look "correct" because it was a posed photo taken for a specific purpose.


----------



## Morimur

Bellinilover said:


> Not timid so much as reserved. On top of that, I was trying hard to look "correct" because it was a posed photo taken for a specific purpose.


Gotcha. Nice picture though.


----------



## violadude

SeptimalTritone said:


> Here's a recent picture of me.
> 
> View attachment 59049


Wow, ST. You've gotten a lot sexier since I last saw you. Been dieting?


----------



## BillT

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 58059
> 
> 
> Photo of me on public transport. It was taken by my girlfriend on the tram a couple of weeks ago and I didn't even notice! :lol: I should probably take this down though....


You are one of the few who posted their pics that do have "composer hair".

- Bill


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

More supermodels, elegantly posing in the night of the world.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

View attachment 59203

My lovely face.
This has been censored for our more sensitive members, as the content may be disturbing.
Not really. I just don't like my face.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 59203
> 
> My lovely face.
> This has been censored for our more sensitive members, as the content may be disturbing.
> Not really. I just don't like my face.


Have you tried smiling?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes. Frequently. I am, unfortunately, not blessed with a photogenic face. My smiles look so fake that I'm often better off not bothering.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ I demand an end to censorship! I think I might like your face.


----------



## trazom

Richannes Wrahms said:


> More supermodels, elegantly posing in the night of the world.
> 
> View attachment 59197
> View attachment 59201


what? is that violadude smiling? how did you get him to do that?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Figleaf said:


> View attachment 58451
> 
> 
> Me, back in 2008. I wish I was still that skinny!


Looking cool  But we all want to know what colour your eyes are now.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^ I demand an end to censorship! I think I might like your face.


How about this?
View attachment 59240

My hand is infinitely more beautiful, as it plays and composes music. My face does neither. Actually, since that was my left hand, it doesn't compose. Oh well.
My face is still in there, though.
Edit: Just noticed my expression. I think I am physically incapable of smiling. Sorry.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 59240
> 
> My hand is infinitely more beautiful, as it plays and composes music. My face does neither. Actually, since that was my left hand, it doesn't compose. Oh well.
> My face is still in there, though.
> Edit: Just noticed my expression. I think I am physically incapable of smiling. Sorry.


Helluva hand.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Helluva hand.


Jolly useful for the piano though.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Jolly useful for the piano though.


Yes. But not a Van Cliburn hand. That dude had mitts!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Not Rachmaninov either. No twelfths for me!


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Not Rachmaninov either. No twelfths for me!


That is really amazing!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I wonder what it would have been like shaking hands with him though!


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I wonder what it would have been like shaking hands with him though!


It's different when a hand is grasped for shaking, no? Probably a very firm, strong handshake!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> It's different when a hand is grasped for shaking, no? Probably a very firm, strong handshake!


Having a very firm handshake can be a curse as well as a blessing - people will sometimes think you're deliberately crushing their hand. It does spoil first impressions rather.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Having a very firm handshake can be a curse as well as a blessing - people will sometimes think you're deliberately crushing their hand. It does spoil first impressions rather.


I rather do a firm handshake than a weak one. Weak handshakes turn me off. It's a macho thing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I rather do a firm handshake than a weak one. Weak handshakes turn me off. It's a macho thing.


I'm more annoyed by the feeling of shaking a soggy glove.
When I was at primary school and we had to do the inevitable "stand in a circle and hold hands" thing, I always felt like shouting "I know you don't want to hold my hand but if you have to you might as well do it properly!"


----------



## trazom

MoonlightSonata said:


> Not Rachmaninov either. No twelfths for me!


I actually read Rachmaninoff could reach the span of a 13th; but having hands that large can make piano playing more difficult in some cases, like in earlier piano music where the melodies and passages are more compact. A lot of the best piano players tend to have smaller than average hands with wide space and flexibility between the thumb and 1st finger. Liszt, for example, had only average sized hands for a full grown male(he could reach the interval of a 10th at most).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

trazom said:


> I actually read Rachmaninoff could reach the span of a 13th; but having hands that large can make piano playing more difficult in some cases, like in earlier piano music where the melodies and passages are more compact. A lot of the best piano players tend to have smaller than average hands with wide space and flexibility between the thumb and 1st finger. Liszt, for example, had only average sized hands for a full grown male(he could reach the interval of a 10th at most).


Sorry, that was a mistake. I meant thirteenth, you were right.
Now, please excuse me while I hide in a corner and try to accept that my hands are the same size as Liszt's were.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Another night on the catwalk.









Due to legal considerations you'll have to give the ones in the picture and Mahlerian 0,13 likes for every like these photos get.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

"Piazza del Campo", in Siena, last year.









At my son's kindergarten graduation and then him asleep at my college graduation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Another night on the catwalk.
> 
> View attachment 59284
> 
> 
> Due to legal considerations you'll have to give the ones in the picture and Mahlerian 0,13 likes for every like these photos get.


Who's on the right?


----------



## trazom

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who's on the right?


that's "michaels"


----------



## scratchgolf

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Another night on the catwalk.
> 
> View attachment 59284
> 
> 
> Due to legal considerations you'll have to give the ones in the picture and Mahlerian 0,13 likes for every like these photos get.


And now my missing crown molding will be forever immortalized in the pages of TC.


----------



## Blake

scratchgolf said:


> And now my missing crown molding will be forever immortalized in the pages of TC.


The carpenter that could... but didn't. Haha, funny how that sticks out like a sore thumb now that you've mentioned it. And I didn't even notice it before.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I really think scratchgolf looks cool with his beard and bald head.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Me, ready to go out looking for whales on a kayak, Maui, December 2014:









Me, sitting on my portable stool and about to eat lunch on top of Humphrey's Peak at 12,633 feet above sea level, the highest point in Arizona, after a 5-hour hike of about 4.5 miles one-way that gained 3,313 vertical feet: The slow pace was due to the high elevation. At the trailhead there's 72% as much oxygen as there is at sea level, and at the summit there's 64% as much oxygen as there is at sea level. I could really feel it near the top. April, 2014.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

One of our models caught while smiling.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Richannes Wrahms said:


> One of our models caught while smiling.
> 
> View attachment 59750


Are you Big Brother or something? I hope I'm not supposed to have a telescreen installed....or can you see me through my computer?


----------



## trazom

Richannes Wrahms said:


> One of our models caught while smiling.
> 
> View attachment 59750


I keep wondering what was being said in the chatroom at that moment to get these smiles in the first place.:lol:

I'm only slightly disappointed you didn't get a shot of clav. happily munching away on that tortilla.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you Big Brother or something? I hope I'm not supposed to have a telescreen installed....or can you see me through my computer?


User number 1-5789JFG679056B are you being non-compliant? We'd be happy to re-educate you.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you Big Brother or something? I hope I'm not supposed to have a telescreen installed....or can you see me through my computer?


Dear COAG,

I use my evil powers for good-ish purposes, sort of like Batman, only that I'm not fond of comics or heroes or movies of the latter. Consider yourself specially invited to participate in our increasingly popular chat whenever you have the time.

Tenderly evil,

RW


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you Big Brother or something? I hope I'm not supposed to have a telescreen installed....or can you see me through my computer?


 Remind me not to turn on my camera when I go on the chat... :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh I get it, silly me....the chat :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh I get it, silly me....the chat :lol:


We're on now if you want to come over. It's tinychat.com/talkclassical .


----------



## Stavrogin

instant post from the tinychat session

here's my Edward costume some years ago


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

More pretty faces.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

On top of Mount Laber in the vicinity of Oberammergau, Bavaria. It's not exactly the highest peak around, only some 1.7 km high, but it's the first one I have conquered all by myself (and certainly not the last). I seldom get pictures of me taken, so pretty much the only ones worth posting here are those of me and some German landmark. Ah yes, and it's not a bad hair day, it's the wind


----------



## Badinerie

SiegendesLicht said:


> View attachment 61674
> 
> 
> On top of Mount Laber in the vicinity of Oberammergau, Bavaria. It's not exactly the highest peak around, only some 1.7 km high, but it's the first one I have conquered all by myself (and certainly not the last). I seldom get pictures of me taken, so pretty much the only ones worth posting here are those of me and some German landmark. Ah yes, and it's not a bad hair day, it's the wind


Are you really tall, or is that just a dangerously short rail!?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Badinerie said:


> Are you really tall, or is that just a dangerously short rail!?


I am only 1.74, so it must be the rail.


----------



## Dim7

I'd post a picture of myself, but unfortunately I'm just a spambot with no physical form.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am only 1.74, so it must be the rail.


Converting from Wagner to Copland, that sounds like 5'8" in height. That's pretty tall.

Nice pic. by the way.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> Converting from Wagner to Copland, that sounds like 5'8" in height. That's pretty tall.
> 
> Nice pic. by the way.


Thank you, sir!

Here is another one, not all that great, but again, it is the landscape that matters, and this particular landscape needs no introduction: the fairytale castle, the monument to a kings dreams and to the Master's music.









It is somewhat ironic that the king who had it built, wanted this castle to remain "holy and unapproachable", and now it is probably the most visited place in entire Germany.

This one:









was made on lake Alpsee, in the vicinity of Hohenschwangau, one of King Ludwig's other castles. You can se it on the opposite shore, far away.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thank you, sir!
> 
> Here is another one, not all that great, but again, it is the landscape that matters, and this particular landscape needs no introduction: the fairytale castle, the monument to a kings dreams and to the Master's music.
> 
> View attachment 61967
> 
> 
> It is somewhat ironic that the king who had it built, wanted this castle to remain "holy and unapproachable", and now it is probably the most visited place in entire Germany.
> 
> This one:
> 
> View attachment 61968
> 
> 
> was made on lake Alpsee, in the vicinity of Hohenschwangau, one of King Ludwig's other castles. You can se it on the opposite shore, far away.


Too bad King Ludwig didn't realize he could make more money owning Disneyland.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> Too bad King Ludwig didn't realize he could make more money owning Disneyland.


I don't know how much money comes from Disneyland, but: a ticket to Neuschwanstein or Hohenschwangau costs 12 Euro (23 Euro for both), and up to 12.000 people per day visit at least one of the castles. Add to that all the money visitors spend for transportation, food, hotels etc. and you will get a pretty hefty chunk of money into Bavarian economy. I am sure money was the last of King Ludwig's considerations though. He was a dreamer, never a businessman.


----------



## Figleaf

Lost some weight, so took some new (rather blurry) photos.  Plenty more to lose, but I'm looking and feeling like myself again. The old fat woman in the mirror is gone!


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf, you look fabulous! :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Figleaf, you look fabulous! :tiphat:


Thank you very much!


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't know how much money comes from Disneyland, but: a ticket to Neuschwanstein or Hohenschwangau costs 12 Euro (23 Euro for both), and up to 12.000 people per day visit at least one of the castles. Add to that all the money visitors spend for transportation, food, hotels etc. and you will get a pretty hefty chunk of money into Bavarian economy. I am sure money was the last of King Ludwig's considerations though. He was a dreamer, never a businessman.


One day I hope to make it over there. I want to see that famous castle!


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> View attachment 61674
> 
> 
> On top of Mount Laber in the vicinity of Oberammergau, Bavaria. It's not exactly the highest peak around, only some 1.7 km high, but it's the first one I have conquered all by myself (and certainly not the last). I seldom get pictures of me taken, so pretty much the only ones worth posting here are those of me and some German landmark. Ah yes, and it's not a bad hair day, it's the wind


'Only' 1.7 km high? I may have got an E in Geography, but even I know that 1.7 km is roughly a mile and mountain climbing involves going uphill. You must have leg muscles of steel! I'm going to do some more hiking this year, but I'm out of condition so I'm going to wait until the temperature is more favourable. It's been a couple of degrees above freezing most days lately. I used to have neighbours who would trudge miles in all weathers, but I wouldn't do it unless I had to!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It is 1.7 km above sea level, but the place we started from, Oberammergau, has some height above sea level of its own, so the ascent was a bit less than that. And the very rewarding part about going uphill is that the higher you get, the more breathtaking the view becomes. From the top you can see all the way to Munich some 80 km away. But if my man was not walking in front of me all the time, I am not sure I would have made it to the end. He had a birthday that day, and after walking back down from the mountain we had a nice candlelight dinner, a toast to our "Alpine initiation" and a promise to make it back some day in summer. There are higher yet mountains waiting!

We went on the Zugspitze, the highest mountain in Germany, too. In summer it is approachable on foot even for non-professionals like us (that one takes at least two days though), but in winter only per cable car. We got out at the top, and there was a snow storm, - 16 C, a roaring wind throwing handfuls of snow into our faces, and zero visibility. So we went into a restaurant they put up there and had a nice hot cofee. Did not make for a great story though. However, I am sure, the day after I left Germany, all the snow storms calmed down, and perfect weather arrived...


----------



## scratchgolf

You have to love Macs for their mirror image cameras. I still haven't figured out how to flip these things around.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The blessed damozel leaned out
From the gold bar of Heaven ...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

trazom said:


> I'm only slightly disappointed you didn't get a shot of clav. happily munching away on that tortilla.


The subject's collaboration must be noted.


----------



## Albert7

OMG such a terrible confection on the benefits of humankind 



Richannes Wrahms said:


> The subject's collaboration must be noted.
> 
> View attachment 63743


----------



## SeptimalTritone

The plight of humanity...


----------



## Skilmarilion

There should be a special thread devoted to Scratch and Violadude's beards.

Impressive work, it has to be said. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Time to post another picture of myself (one a year seems not excessive...)



The bi-weekly 'count' in progress at Turnabout Towers. Perhaps mine could become the second most famous hand on the forum...


----------



## dusieqq




----------



## clara s

Following the spirit of T-V, who transmitted from his Towers,

here is my first photograph from clara s fortress,

while preparing for the next move, with my comrades


----------



## Cheyenne

I like the pink nails!


----------



## Sloe

Skilmarilion said:


> There should be a special thread devoted to Scratch and Violadude's beards.
> 
> Impressive work, it has to be said. :tiphat:


I sometimes have the same type of beard as violadude but I have shaved it off now.


----------



## clara s

Cheyenne said:


> I like the pink nails!


they are my trade mark hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> they are my trade mark hahaha


I'm colorblind for pink.

One other thing...you seem to be the only one working. I see one guy exercising with a hand gripper.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> I'd post a picture of myself, but unfortunately I'm just a spambot with no physical form.


Why not get yourself a body? Perhaps one like this:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm colorblind for pink.
> 
> One other thing...you seem to be the only one working. I see one guy exercising with a hand gripper.


you don't miss much, although it's impressive colour

oh you noticed... yes, somebody has to work in the office hahaha


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Time to post another picture of myself (one a year seems not excessive...)
> 
> 
> 
> The bi-weekly 'count' in progress at Turnabout Towers. Perhaps mine could become the second most famous hand on the forum...


The Hermitage has beige walls too - must be a Lancashire-Classical-Music-lover signal ... similar to the 'pampas grass for swingers' message :lol:


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you don't miss much, although it's impressive colour
> 
> oh you noticed... yes, somebody has to work in the office hahaha


Yes. I noticed. If you are absent, they might as well close the office!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy




----------



## Figleaf

^^ Looking and sounding good, Balalaika! But you look more boyish than you sound.


----------



## Dim7

He ain't no effete tenor!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Figleaf said:


> ^^ Looking and sounding good, Balalaika! But you look more boyish than you sound.


I sound boyish?  no one's told me that since I coloratura boy soprano singing along with Mariah Carey.  usually people think I'm like 35 when they hear me XD


----------



## Figleaf

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I sound boyish?  no one's told me that since I coloratura boy soprano singing along with Mariah Carey.  usually people think I'm like 35 when they hear me XD


Sorry, I meant to say the opposite of how it seems to have come across. I meant to say that you look rather boyish, but sound like a masculine manly man. Just to make myself quite clear.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Figleaf said:


> Sorry, I meant to say the opposite of how it seems to have come across. I meant to say that you look rather boyish, but sound like a masculine manly man. Just to make myself quite clear.


oh, ok. no apology needed though. I wouldn't mind sounding a bit more youthful


----------



## Lord Lance

Here's my picture from my early days:










And now:


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Here's my picture from my early days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now:


Ummmmm... right.


----------



## Morimur

*Behold!*









That was my best impression of a smile. Growing up, my household was the equivalent of Stalinist Russia, you see.


----------



## Dim7

What do you mean? Everybody's smiling in Stalinist Russia.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Here's my picture from my early days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now:


The real Lord Lance:










The fake Lord Lance:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morimur said:


> View attachment 66418
> 
> 
> That was my best impression of a smile. Growing up, my household was the equivalent of Stalinist Russia, you see.


That is _not_ what I expected you to look like! I literally imagined you looked like your current avatar, or your older viking avatar. In other words, a creepy looking white blond guy who just didn't give a flying **** about anything and bulldozed his way through life. Now I know that you are... Asian zOMG!!!


----------



## Morimur

SeptimalTritone said:


> That is _not_ what I expected you to look like! I literally imagined you looked like your current avatar, or your older viking avatar. In other words, a creepy looking white blond guy who just didn't give a flying **** about anything and bulldozed his way through life. Now I know that you are... Asian zOMG!!!


Asian? Hispanic, actually, but it's all the same to me.


----------



## Xaltotun

Titian - Man with a blue sleeve. Looks almost completely like me right now. I hear he might actually be Ludovico Ariosto, so that flatters me to no end!!!


----------



## Blake

Morimur said:


> Asian? Hispanic, actually, but it's all the same to me.


I don't know. You match up with what I'd thought. You have that look like - "please, I'm utterly bored with this world, but since I'm here, I might as well..."


----------



## Badinerie

Morimur said:


> View attachment 66418
> 
> 
> That was my best impression of a smile. Growing up, my household was the equivalent of Stalinist Russia, you see.


You were lucky...My paternal grandmother grew up in Tsarist Russia and tried to pass that ethos down through the generations


----------



## Jos

Here's daughter Roos and myself on our old "city-tractor" a few years back. We've recently sold the old beast and actually miss it a bit, there is something profoundly relaxing in plonking through the fields in the setting sun.

















Click to enlarge, still haven't figured out how to post pictures a little bigger.


----------



## ptr

^^ Real men drive agricultural vehicles to impress their offspring and others! 

/ptr


----------



## Giordano

Jos said:


> Click to enlarge, still haven't figured out how to post pictures a little bigger.


http://www.talkclassical.com/37082-how-do-i-control.html


----------



## Figleaf

ptr said:


> ^^ Real men drive agricultural vehicles to impress their offspring and others!
> 
> /ptr


That is a _serious_ agricultural vehicle! My neighbours' 'Chelsea tractors' can't compete!


----------



## Jos

Figleaf said:


> That is a _serious_ agricultural vehicle! My neighbours' 'Chelsea tractors' can't compete!


It's a Fordson "major" from 1954. Seriously heavy and incredibly strong. We (5 friends) bought it about five years ago just for the fun of it. And fun it was ! It's now gone but I would realy like another one, it's very "zen" going at a steady 10 mph through woods and fields.
And it's nice to impress ptr and Figleaf.....


----------



## Couac Addict

A slave to fashion...


----------



## Jos

^^Picture on the right was shot while performing 4'33.........?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Couac Addict said:


> A slave to fashion...
> 
> View attachment 66844
> View attachment 66845


Wow you look like a boss playing the bassoon!!! Is that an orchestra in France you're playing in?


----------



## Couac Addict

SeptimalTritone said:


> Wow you look like a boss playing the bassoon!!! Is that an orchestra in France you're playing in?


...Philharmonique de Radio France. 
The Russian hat was a souvenir from a couple of years ago when I was invited to play at December Nights in Moscow. If you're going to play something Russian, you might as well look the part


----------



## Ingélou

Couac Addict said:


> ...Philharmonique de Radio France.
> The Russian hat was a souvenir from a couple of years ago when I was invited to play at December Nights in Moscow. If you're going to play something Russian, you might as well look the part


Stylish!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Those ^^^^^ are among the loveliest pictures I've ever seen on this website 

View attachment 69788

A picture of me playing yesterday. My Bach is better than my bite!
Sorry about the obscured face. I have an intense dislike of my appearance.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Those ^^^^^ are among the loveliest pictures I've ever seen on this website
> 
> View attachment 69788
> 
> A picture of me playing yesterday. My Bach is better than my bite!
> Sorry about the obscured face. I have an intense dislike of my appearance.


So they DO have piano players on Mars! I thought so!!


----------



## Figleaf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Those ^^^^^ are among the loveliest pictures I've ever seen on this website
> 
> View attachment 69788
> 
> A picture of me playing yesterday. My Bach is better than my bite!
> Sorry about the obscured face. I have an intense dislike of my appearance.


Thank you, MoonlightSonata! What a kind thing to say. I hope I won't embarrass you if I say that your famous 'hand' avatar suggests that you are handsomer than you appear to think. 

That is one serious piano!


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Figleaf

scratchgolf said:


> I must say, I'm a little disappointed that Wood doesn't actually look like Thelonious Monk. Next you'll tell me Mahlerian doesn't look like a young Mahler and ArtMusic doesn't look like a random Pixar character with overly large eyes.


Haha, I had no idea what Wood looked like either, until very shortly before we met! In the very beginning I did assume he was a black guy, but only because I'm too unimaginative to visualise people looking significantly different from their avatar. If he was disappointed that I didn't look like Victor Maurel, he hid it very well!


----------



## scratchgolf

It's ok if you don't look like Victor Maurel. But, if you don't look like John Cleese dressed as Victor Maurel, well we're gonna have problems.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

scratchgolf said:


> I must say, I'm a little disappointed that Wood doesn't actually look like Thelonious Monk. Next you'll tell me Mahlerian doesn't look like a young Mahler and ArtMusic doesn't look like a random Pixar character with overly large eyes.


Mahlerian does look like Mahler. He has to. The universe will explode otherwise.


----------



## trazom

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mahlerian does look like Mahler. He has to. The universe will explode otherwise.


I have in fact skyped Mahlerian and he does indeed look like Mahler...if you squint. Let the TC world know this and rest assured.


----------



## Becca

Lest anyone be under any misapprehensions, I do not look like Barbara Hannigan  but here I am doing my famous impression of Citizen Kane


----------



## Albert7

Izzy and me on a good day:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here is a drawing of me, by a friend of mine, just found out that he posted it on his tumblr


----------



## Morimur

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here is a drawing of me, by a friend of mine, just found out that he posted it on his tumblr


If that's your face, then you look like a Mayan ornament.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here is a drawing of me, by a friend of mine, just found out that he posted it on his tumblr


Pretty good job by the tattoo artist in disguising your identity. I can't even make out your facial features.


----------



## Bix

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here is a drawing of me, by a friend of mine, just found out that he posted it on his tumblr


That is quite a piece of craft.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Haha, I had no idea what Wood looked like either, until very shortly before we met! In the very beginning I did assume he was a black guy, but only because I'm too unimaginative to visualise people looking significantly different from their avatar. If he was disappointed that I didn't look like Victor Maurel, he hid it very well!


I was expecting Agustarello Affre, a fine looking fellow:










But he is just my rival. :lol:


----------



## Tedski

One of my more recent pictures.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Here's me sleeping.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> I was expecting Agustarello Affre, a fine looking fellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he is just my rival. :lol:


Perhaps if you stare at us both for long enough you will come to see a resemblance... now I wish I hadn't waxed my moustache! :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

The chap with the mustache looks rather like William Shatner. Are you by any chance related?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> The chap with the mustache looks rather like William Shatner. Are you by any chance related?


I thought so too...does he sing as well as Jim Kirk?

Oops...silly me!


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> The chap with the mustache looks rather like William Shatner. Are you by any chance related?


William Shatner, hmm, I don't know. Certainly another fine looking fellow:










If I ever meet Mr. Shatner I will certainly ask whether he is in any way related to the great tenor, since a number of people have noticed the resemblance. I get the feeling that the former Captain Kirk is used to being accosted by obsessive weirdos, so I probably wouldn't freak him out too much.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> William Shatner, hmm, I don't know. Certainly another fine looking fellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever meet Mr. Shatner I will certainly ask whether he is in any way related to the great tenor, since a number of people have noticed the resemblance. I get the feeling that the former Captain Kirk is used to being accosted by obsessive weirdos, so *I probably wouldn't freak him out too much. *


I bet he'll lap it up.


----------



## Guest

family portrait!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I thought so too...does he sing as well as Jim Kirk?
> 
> Oops...silly me!


You must have The Transformed Man!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> family portrait!


Your family seem to have a very nice tree. I am rather envious.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> You must have The Transformed Man!!!


Nah, neither a Trekky nor a Kirkky me.

I've _been _the transformed man, but I didn't like the change so I transformed back again.:lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A performance at the school open evening last night - it does get rather boring singing the same piece ten times over, especially when your part is mainly on just three notes.
Good fun, though, and it was nice to see the other performances too.


----------



## Wood

..................................................................................


----------



## Vaneyes

I've resisted the challenge too long with smart alecky replies. So, here it is, the honest truth.










Wrong thread?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Was it 1945 you visited,  Vaneyes? The photo's lasted well, I must say.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I've resisted the challenge too long with smart alecky replies. So, here it is, the honest truth.


Are you on the left or the right?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 74263
> 
> View attachment 74264
> 
> A performance at the school open evening last night - it does get rather boring singing the same piece ten times over, especially when your part is mainly on just three notes.
> Good fun, though, and it was nice to see the other performances too.


Dude, I think the chick in the blue likes you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 74263
> 
> View attachment 74264
> 
> A performance at the school open evening last night - it does get rather boring singing the same piece ten times over, especially when your part is mainly on just three notes.
> Good fun, though, and it was nice to see the other performances too.


Is that how big high schools are in New Zealand? I knew it doesn't have a big population but I didn't realise how little it is!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Are you on the left or the right?



I'd be happy to take either


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is that how big high schools are in New Zealand? I knew it doesn't have a big population but I didn't realise how little it is!


Ha, that's just one end of the music room - though that is where I spend most of my free time at school.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> Dude, I think the chick in the blue likes you.


:lol:
I'm sure she'd be horrified to hear that - I'll make sure to tell her 

Mind you, you have touched on an interesting issue...


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 74263
> 
> View attachment 74264
> 
> A performance at the school open evening last night - it does get rather boring singing the same piece ten times over, especially when your part is mainly on just three notes.
> Good fun, though, and it was nice to see the other performances too.


She appears to be giving you the finger?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> She appears to be giving you the finger?


A finger, yes - not _the_ finger, I don't think.


----------



## Blake

I still don't know which one is moonlight. I'm having trouble matching up hands.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Blake said:


> I still don't know which one is moonlight. I'm having trouble matching up hands.










I'm the one with the longest fingers, and the youngest by about half a year - that's insufficient information to work out which one I am, but I quite like anonymity


----------



## SeptimalTritone

MoonlightSonata said:


> :lol:
> I'm sure she'd be horrified to hear that - I'll make sure to tell her
> 
> Mind you, you have touched on an interesting issue...


Good luck, man


----------



## Morimur

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 74341
> 
> I'm the one with the longest fingers, and the youngest by about half a year - that's insufficient information to work out which one I am, but I quite like anonymity


Your skirt is too short . . . I hope you got sent home for it. :scold:


----------



## Tristan

Been a while since I last posted a picture, so here's one of me and my friend taken earlier this summer:


----------



## Guest

this is as public as it gets...!


----------



## Dr Johnson

That's a nice cat you have there.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> That's a nice cat you have there.


He says "thank you!"


----------



## Taggart

Dr Johnson said:


> That's a nice cat you have there.


Yes. Let's see more of it.


----------



## Bix

dogen said:


> this is as public as it gets...!
> 
> View attachment 75037


aww lovely piseag


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> aww lovely piseag


That's the new word for today! He's not really kitten sized, he needs a few less snacks!


----------



## Bix

dogen said:


> That's the new word for today! He's not really kitten sized, he needs a few less snacks!


I call them all kittens. We had to have one of ours put to sleep a few weeks ago due to brain lesions - only six. I adore cats.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Bix said:


> I call them all kittens. We had to have one of ours put to sleep a few weeks ago due to brain lesions - only six. I adore cats.


why do you adore cats in particular? Adore is a strong word. Just curious.


----------



## Dim7

I have always found the word "adorable" weird. Shouldn't adorable be applied to something to like, uh, God or something? But instead it means pretty much "cute".


----------



## Bix

Lucifer Saudade said:


> why do you adore cats in particular? Adore is a strong word. Just curious.


I think it's just that they've always been in my life so it's a bit of familiarity.


----------



## Bix

Dim7 said:


> I have always found the word "adorable" weird. Shouldn't adorable be applied to something to like, uh, God or something? But instead it means pretty much "cute".


Adorable means 'inspiring great affection or delight' not 'cute' and is from the French word for love - so in that sense means loveable.


----------



## Tristan

Dim7 said:


> I have always found the word "adorable" weird. Shouldn't adorable be applied to something to like, uh, God or something? But instead it means pretty much "cute".


The word "adorable" originally meant "worthy of adoration" when the word first appeared in the 1610s. However, by the early 18th century, the word's meaning had already "softened" to mean "charming" or "delightful", and the meaning of "worthy of adoration", while still considered a valid definition of the word, is extremely rare in usage.


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> I call them all kittens. We had to have one of ours put to sleep a few weeks ago due to brain lesions - only six. I adore cats.


I'm sorry to hear that, fellow auriliophile. I want to see if my cat would be prepared to share his home with a red panda...


----------



## Bix

dogen said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, fellow auriliophile. I want to see if my cat would be prepared to share his home with a red panda...


An ailuophile I am! I love red pandas as well.

When we get a new house we are going to keep NeNe but I fear the cat might chase them. I'll come up with a way.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Will the pandas cope with a cat flap?


----------



## SarahNorthman

My best friend of all time at downtown Disney. I'm sure you can gather I am on the right. 









Us again waiting in line to go on the Hogwarts ride at Universal studios. Excuse the red face.


----------



## mstar

Say cheese!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> :lol:
> I'm sure she'd be horrified to hear that - I'll make sure to tell her
> 
> Mind you, you have touched on an interesting issue...


Awkward teenage years.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

To mark my second TC 'birthday' - with my son on the waterfront at Oslo Operahuset.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood is taking a short break from TC because he has been very tired and busy. ^ Here he is, crashed out in the campsite in Haute Saone.

And on the tourist trail in Besançon, just glimpsed through my fingers:









(I'm not the best portrait photographer sadly. )


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> View attachment 75603
> 
> 
> Wood is taking a short break from TC because he has been very tired and busy. ^ Here he is, crashed out in the campsite in Haute Saone.
> 
> And on the tourist trail in Besançon, just glimpsed through my fingers:
> 
> View attachment 75604
> 
> 
> (I'm not the best portrait photographer sadly. )


Wood is a Man of Mystery!


----------



## hpowders

Wood I be so lucky!


----------



## Guest

I'm about two or three in this picture--I guess my interest in audio gear goes way back!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yeah, I admit I'm doing this just for the likes.  3-year old me, my smile is too big for my little mouth. Pre-everything: couldn't read or write, hardly knew what music _was_. _Little did I know what I would become..._


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Flamme

Its on my avatar...With me kitty...


----------



## Art Rock

As it is getting colder, a digital art version of a selfie I shot two years ago.

View attachment 76689


----------



## Dr Johnson

Flamme said:


> Its on my avatar...With me kitty...
> View attachment 76688


The cat doesn't look thrilled with his tin foil hat.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sorry about that. Interesting to discover one's limits.

Even shrinking the pic, it was a step too far.

Instead, please enjoy this photograph of a chap enjoying a snooze in a deckchair.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> The cat doesn't look thrilled with his tin foil hat.


Cats always hate it when their 'catnity' (cat dignity) is compromised!


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Indeed. If I'd tried to put a hat like that on my cat when he was alive he'd have taken my arm off.


----------



## Guest

My cat refused to wear a santa hat last December. If it could be possible he went even higher in my estimation of him.


----------



## Flamme

Dr Johnson said:


> The cat doesn't look thrilled with his tin foil hat.


Poor thing was exšposed to damaging radio waves just before it i protected it! Takes some time to return its body and mind into balance!


----------



## clavichorder

Here I am. I was in a picture with my brother, but I cropped it because maybe he doesn't want to be on an internet forum. At my Dad's 55th birthday dinner.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This is the only acceptable recent picture of me these days, as I have been sick as a dog.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

clavichorder said:


> Here I am. I was in a picture with my brother, but I cropped it because maybe he doesn't want to be on an internet forum. At my Dad's 55th birthday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 77716


Oh. My. God.

The beard. The shirt. The champagne. The classy attitude.

So hot.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

That je ne sais quoi feature of Frida Kahlo.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Not funny, I know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me, with my better half


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 77720
> 
> 
> Me, with my better half


Ahh, something to remember you by.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Here I am. I was in a picture with my brother, but I cropped it because maybe he doesn't want to be on an internet forum. At my Dad's 55th birthday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 77716


Your dad is my age. Now I need some vino.


----------



## Dim7

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My mom is Japanese, so I'm 50%. So cool!
> 
> Konichiwa Satoru-san! :kiss:


Waaaait a minute. So if SeptimalTritone is 50% Asian, isn't saying that he has an Asian fetish like saying that Obama has a "black fetish"?


----------



## SarahNorthman

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My mom is Japanese, so I'm 50%. So cool!
> 
> Konichiwa Satoru-san! :kiss:


Oh boy, my grandpa is half Japanese.


----------



## Stavrogin

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Not funny, I know.


Aw... slim, diamond tip bow ties.
You can see in this pic that I love them.
(Hint: I am not in the front row)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

There.









_Picture taken without permision.
Mustache added for drama._


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My mom is Japanese, so I'm 50%. So cool!
> 
> Konichiwa Satoru-san! :kiss:





Dim7 said:


> Waaaait a minute. So if SeptimalTritone is 50% Asian, isn't saying that he has an Asian fetish like saying that Obama has a "black fetish"?


If after reading the post you're replying to, you're _questioning_ whether I have a fetish, then something is very wrong...


----------



## Sherkel

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 77720
> 
> 
> Me, with my better half


That defied just about every expectation I had about you, not gonna lie. :lol:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Here are a few pictures of me with my seven year-old son and my niece! In one of them, I'm reading to them (don't ask me why I'm reading Machiavelli's _The Prince_ to them!), and the others are the zoo. The other picture is me and my beautiful girlfriend at Brazos Bend Park, shortly before stargazing and alligator watching!


----------



## Stavrogin

^ Nice family! Congratulations!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Stavrogin said:


> ^ Nice family! Congratulations!


Thank you, Stavrogin!

Grazie mille! Sono per meta' Italiano, i miei nonni nacquero in Italia e ho un cugino il quale abita a Milano (Precotto, se non ricordo male).


----------



## SarahNorthman

Me/TBT? Dont mind my present day hair yall. I looked so much more Asian when I was a wee lass!


----------



## Stavrogin

DiesIraeCX said:


> Thank you, Stavrogin!
> 
> Grazie mille! Sono per meta' Italiano, i miei nonni nacquero in Italia e ho un cugino il quale abita a Milano (Precotto, se non ricordo male).


Cool! 
Se prendo la metro rossa lo raggiungo in 10 minuti 
Non adesso però, dato che sono quasi le 4 di notte


----------



## Stavrogin

SarahNorthman said:


> Me/TBT? Dont mind my present day hair yall. I looked so much more Asian when I was a wee lass!
> View attachment 77864


Did you? Mmm
You had blonde hair, not that typical of Asians


----------



## SarahNorthman

Stavrogin said:


> Did you? Mmm
> You had blonde hair, not that typical of Asians


Oh I am not fully Asian, not even half. I am just marveling at the fact that some features become less pronounced as one ages.


----------



## clavichorder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> There.
> 
> View attachment 77764
> 
> 
> _Picture taken without permision.
> Mustache added for drama._


If that's you, you kinda look like me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Richannes Wrahms said:


> There.
> 
> View attachment 77764
> 
> 
> _Picture taken without permision.
> Mustache added for drama._


looks similar to Poe.


----------



## clavichorder

SarahNorthman said:


> looks similar to Poe.


This is kinda true as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sherkel said:


> That defied just about every expectation I had about you, not gonna lie. :lol:


Did you think I was old, gay, had good eyesight and short straight white hair??? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh I am not fully Asian, not even half. I am just marveling at the fact that some features become less pronounced as one ages.


Many Asian people I've met have noses that somewhat resemble yours.


----------



## SarahNorthman

clavichorder said:


> This is kinda true as well.


I mean this as a compliment. Aside from Poe's social awkwardness and generally sad life he was such a fantastic writer! Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## SarahNorthman

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Many Asian people I've met have noses that somewhat resemble yours.


Really? I guess it is something I have never really thought about before.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Did you think I was old, gay, had good eyesight and short straight white hair??? :lol:


I thought you were lesbian?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I thought you were lesbian?


I'm a lesbian trapped inside a male body.


----------



## SarahNorthman

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped inside a male body.


I...I dont know what to make of this situation. I think I will just sit back and watch it unfold.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped inside a male body.


Well...

Aren't we all?


----------



## Dim7

Physically I am 178 cm tall, but inside I feel 177 cm. Tragic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 said:


> Physically I am 178 cm tall, but inside I feel 177 cm. Tragic.


Wrong thread DimWit. ut:


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped inside a male body.


That explains the make-up then.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

clavichorder said:


> If that's you, you kinda look like me.


It's you. it seems your brows get locked in that position by default.


----------



## Stirling

This is me, and my gf.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

A little douchey, but I was having fun.


----------



## SarahNorthman

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> View attachment 77923
> 
> A little douchey, but I was having fun.


At least your name isn't chad.....I assume.


----------



## Ingélou

Come to this thread if you want to learn Urban Slang! :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I don't know how urban my slang is. This is a learning experience for me.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> View attachment 77923
> 
> A little douchey, but I was having fun.


Looks like a profile pic for a psychic reader page 

(I spend a lot of time on those kinds of sites)


----------



## SarahNorthman

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Looks like a profile pic for a psychic reader page
> 
> (I spend a lot of time on those kinds of sites)


I guess the term takes one to know one is a true statement after all.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I was experimenting with light sources, so I grabbed a lamp, and put my hands around the bulb. The exposure made it look like a glowing orb in my hands, so I decided to play it up with photoshop. I was trying to be all artsy-fartsy. To answer a previous question, my name isn't Chad....thankfully. No offense to Chads, I'm sure there are some nice ones out there, but it seems to be the standard 90s jock name. I don't normally take a lot of pictures, as I'm a fairly bashful person.


----------



## clavichorder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> It's you. it seems your brows get locked in that position by default.


Thanks for your stellar work, my friend.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

SarahNorthman said:


> I guess the term takes one to know one is a true statement after all.


Whaa? I'm not a psychic....I'm just a Scorpio


----------



## Novelette

clavichorder said:


> Here I am. I was in a picture with my brother, but I cropped it because maybe he doesn't want to be on an internet forum. At my Dad's 55th birthday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 77716


Looking good, my friend!

Okay, self-imposed exile from TC resumes in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Novelette said:


> Looking good, my friend!


Agreement, he does look good!


----------



## Gouldanian

Enjoying the serenity of nature.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Just taken today.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You have pretty eyes, Sarah! What eye color do you have exactly?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You have pretty eyes, Sarah! What eye color do you have exactly?


Thank you! My eyes are green.


----------



## Morimur

*Just me having a jolly old laugh...*

Would you like some egg rolls?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Morimur said:


> Would you like some egg rolls?











Stop right there, Morimur! I AM THE CREEPIER PRIEST!!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_townPhilly, version 3.0

https://www.facebook.com/1765238023....1453723634./1322328151114304/?type=3&theater

I'm the guy in white, towards the middle.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Me recently for my 27th birthday!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SarahNorthman said:


> Me recently for my 27th birthday!


That's a great picture, Sarah.


----------



## SarahNorthman

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's a great picture, Sarah.


Well why thank ya!


----------



## mstar

Hello, how are you today?
(Move on, move on - no thing to see here.)


----------



## Schubussy

Decided to show my face at last :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Schubussy said:


> Decided to show my face at last :tiphat:


And a nice face too! Good to see you. Have a great week. :tiphat:


----------



## Schubussy

Cheers, you too!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Schubussy said:


> Cheers, you too!


If I may ask, where are you from, Schubussy?


----------



## Morimur

Schubussy said:


> Decided to show my face at last :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 81965


You mean you're not black? Now I've seen everything.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Morimur said:


> You mean you're not black? Now I've seen everything.


Why must he have been black? 









Here's me in Rostock, Germany, city centre.


----------



## Taggart

Great photo :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Taggart said:


> Great photo :tiphat:


Rostock, although not an extremely large city, is quite beautiful in its city centre and is close to Warnemünde, a beach resort on the Baltic Sea. It has typical Hanseatic architecture, visible behind me .


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Rostock, although not an extremely large city, is quite beautiful in its city centre and is close to Warnemünde, a beach resort on the Baltic Sea. It has typical Hanseatic architecture, visible behind me .


In September I'll post a picture of my own, with that architecture behind me. Not precisely that one, but similar 

Thanks for the like on my pic, by the way.


----------



## Ingélou

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Rostock, although not an extremely large city, is quite beautiful in its city centre and is close to Warnemünde, a beach resort on the Baltic Sea. It has typical Hanseatic architecture, visible behind me .


Yes, but it's not just the *architecture* that makes it a fab photo!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Yes, but it's not just the *architecture* that makes it a fab photo!


Post withdrawn.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Why must he have been black?
> 
> View attachment 81976
> 
> 
> Here's me in Rostock, Germany, city centre.


Post withdrawn.


----------



## Schubussy

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> If I may ask, where are you from, Schubussy?


Cardiff, Wales but I'm half Italian.



Morimur said:


> You mean you're not black? Now I've seen everything.


No I'm just a Sun Ra fan :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> In September I'll post a picture of my own, with that architecture behind me. Not precisely that one, but similar
> 
> Thanks for the like on my pic, by the way.


No need to thank me for likes . Rostock is actually a near-perfect city to live in - not too large, and not too small. It doesn't have the anonymity that, say, Berlin or Hamburg would have. Another such city would be Lübeck, also very beautiful - sort of like a Northern German Venice (it has rivers flowing through it).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Schubussy said:


> Cardiff, Wales but I'm half Italian.
> 
> No I'm just a Sun Ra fan :lol:


Cardiff, Wales - some of my family lives there . I know that city quite well.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> No need to thank me for likes . Rostock is actually a near-perfect city to live in - not too large, and not too small. It doesn't have the anonymity that, say, Berlin or Hamburg would have. Another such city would be Lübeck, also very beautiful -* sort of like a Northern German Venice* (it has rivers flowing through it).


Hamburg is the ultimate German Venice  
And which city is better to live in - I could talk about that forever.... and derail another thread.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Post withdrawn.


Never withdraw your posts, hpowders!  This evokes curiosity.


----------



## atsizat

....................................


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Three years ago, touring Civil War battlefields in Virginia (the Wilderness and Spotsylvania Courthouse)... So of course I posed with a cannon


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

This is probably how I look like.


----------



## MagneticGhost

This was me last week. I'm a little bit precocious


----------



## Pugg

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 82078
> 
> This was me last week. I'm a little bit precocious


Just a tiny bit :lol:


----------



## Figleaf

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 82078
> 
> This was me last week. I'm a little bit precocious


We look uncannily alike. If not actually related, we must at least have shared the same hairdresser!


----------



## SarahNorthman

TBT High school!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Figleaf said:


> We look uncannily alike. If not actually related, we must at least have shared the same hairdresser!


:lol: I nearly spilt my beer. You must be a long lost relative then. Unless my Mum was moonlighting with the same bowl and scissors!


----------



## DVMasdar

Hi There.
I am new member, and just Hi.
Anyway this my lovely photo.







Please don't freaking out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Me and Frank


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Abraham Lincoln said:


> This is probably how I look like.


Is that a self-portrait that you created yourself?


----------



## trazom

Abraham Lincoln said:


> This is probably how I look like.


What a coincidence, i look like that too! Although my eye color is purple rather than green.


----------



## Varick

Morimur said:


>


Well that is certainly one of the more creepy photos I have ever seen. No way to UNsee that now.

V


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

SeptimalTritone said:


> Is that a self-portrait that you created yourself?


Technically yes, although that girl is supposed to be Felix Mendelssohn.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

trazom said:


> What a coincidence, i look like that too! Although my eye color is purple rather than green.


So you're girl Giacomo Meyerbeer, nice.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This is the most current thing I have.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

awwwwww cutey Sarah. ^_^ I love lace too...

I will post a pic in the next few weeks when it arrives in the mail, a new studio picture of me posing with my flute. And I'm also wearing red lace lol


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Behold, my true form.


----------



## Gouldanian

Going in.


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> Going in.
> 
> View attachment 84196


Looks like a scary movie


----------



## SarahNorthman

wellp.....I've scared myself.


----------



## Ilarion

Well, 

I shall quote a comedian whose name escapes me: "...Came in looking like Denzel and leaving looking like Grady from "Sanford and Son"..." There ain't nobody that needs to see a old git...


----------



## Gouldanian

Ilarion said:


> Well,
> 
> I shall quote a comedian whose name escapes me: "...Came in looking like Denzel and leaving looking like Grady from "Sanford and Son"..." There ain't nobody that needs to see a old git...


Larry Wilmore at the White House correspondents' dinner.


----------



## Gouldanian

Pugg said:


> Looks like a scary movie


You should see me with the drill in my hand...


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> You should see me with the drill in my hand...


House off bloody horrors? :lol:


----------



## Gouldanian

Pugg said:


> House off bloody horrors? :lol:


Judging by the amount of blood stains on my goggles, yes.


----------



## znapschatz

I'm a photographer.


----------



## Ilarion

Gouldanian said:


> Larry Wilmore at the White House correspondents' dinner.


Thanx for sharing...:tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

znapschatz said:


> I'm a photographer.


You look kinda like my uncle Tomas.


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> You look kinda like my uncle Tomas.


That's what everyone says.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff holds a baby*









From yesterday. Me with baby Sebastian.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 84220
> 
> 
> From yesterday. Me with baby Sebastian.


*So cute*, again congratulation Jeff:cheers:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 56662
> 
> 
> This is my wife and bundled up. It gets cold in NYC!
> 
> View attachment 56663
> 
> 
> A slightly better view of us


I have to say I've changed a bit since I posted these pics so here's a new one.


----------



## Jordan Workman

Photo of me:


----------



## Pugg

Jordan Workman said:


> Photo of me:
> 
> View attachment 84348


Which one is the most resent?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A couple of my first "pro" studio photos, I guess. Will be used for anything contemporary from now on, fliers, profile pages, etc. to do with my professional flutist career.


----------



## Figleaf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A couple of my first "pro" studio photos, I guess. Will be used for anything contemporary from now on, fliers, profile pages, etc. to do with my professional flutist career.
> 
> View attachment 84362
> View attachment 84363


Great pictures! That glamorous dark red really is your colour.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Here's me and Mrs. Manx. If you run into me at the classical section of McKay's in Nashville, poke me in the back and say hi.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's me and Mrs. Manx. If you run into me at the classical section of McKay's in Nashville, poke me in the back and say hi.
> 
> View attachment 84367


That's a nice story :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

It's a good morning!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Figleaf said:


> Great pictures! That glamorous dark red really is your colour.


Thank you! Myess....aka the RUSSIAN red, yes? Muahahaha...


----------



## Figleaf

This was posted in reply to a post of mine, and I think the gist of it is that Marschallin Blair would like to see a picture of me.



> Oh, lardy!
> Sow what is this saying?
> Season Five Facts of Life is snout my style- the haircut is just so 'social justice warrior.'
> 
> I would however hock anything to see a fat social justice warrior chick with that haircut.
> Have you seen the Internet pictures?- the type's a real Babe.
> Am I going to barn in hell for saying that?- yeah, I probably Wilbur in hell for saying that.
> 
> I'm not loin about this though.
> If that type could only feel the gilt- for I know they can certainly 'see it'- then they'd know how deeply ridiculous they are.
> 
> All I can say to such a woman is, "Have a glass of swine with it, but don't hog it all."


Okay- these are the most recent, taken about three weeks ago and not originally intended to be made public- I was just asking Wood which dress he preferred. I hope you don't mind if I print out your quote and tape it to the fridge as 'thinspiration'.


----------



## Guest

Both are good, imo.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> This was posted in reply to a post of mine, and I think the gist of it is that Marschallin Blair would like to see a picture of me.
> 
> Okay- these are the most recent, taken about three weeks ago and not originally intended to be made public- I was just asking Wood which dress he preferred. I hope you don't mind if I print out your quote and tape it to the fridge as 'thinspiration'.
> 
> View attachment 84428
> View attachment 84429


Good Lord what a bizarre quote.

And how lucky I am to have a choice between Figleaf (left) and Figleaf (right).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wood said:


> Good Lord what a bizarre quote.
> 
> And how lucky I am to have a choice between Figleaf (left) and Figleaf (right).


Figleaf looks thinner in the black dress.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Figleaf said:


> 'thinspiration'


What? What???

Can't see any need for that at all - what I see is a very attractive woman in those photos


----------



## Figleaf

Aww, thanks Headphone Hermit and Florestan! The Alice Temperley dress (the black one) is indeed miraculously slimming, which must be why people pay big bucks for designer labels. (I paid £15 in a charity shop! ) The only problem is that it is very tight and buttons up at the front, risking an embarrassing wardrobe malfunction when sitting down or leaning forward. I was quite glad when Wood chose the other one which is roomy and sturdily constructed, much better when going out for a big meal! 

I'm trying to dress more smartly at the moment. When I finish packing up in England and move into the French house full time, we're going to be the only English people in the village and I don't want to let the side down. We're apparently so newsworthy that the local paper wants to run a story on us as the first English people to move there. I'm very nervous about being interviewed in French, but perhaps being in the paper will help me 'network' (the one thing I dread more than speaking French to French people!) and thus to find a job.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well Figleaf I think you look beautiful in either dress!


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Figleaf said:


> We're apparently so newsworthy that the local paper wants to run a story on us as the first English people to move there. I'm very nervous about being interviewed in French, but perhaps being in the paper will help me 'network' (the one thing I dread more than speaking French to French people!) and thus to find a job.


You have every reason to be confident in yourself.  I'm sure that you'll be brilliant and congratulations!


----------



## Wood

The picture on the right doesn't do full justice to the Figleaf figure. The dress looked even better in real life and attracted notable attention when we went out for the meal. 

Still waiting for the MB photo so I may never know who I'd fancy the most....


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Aww, thanks Headphone Hermit and Florestan! The Alice Temperley dress (the black one) is indeed miraculously slimming, which must be why people pay big bucks for designer labels. (I paid £15 in a charity shop! ) The only problem is that it is very tight and buttons up at the front, risking an embarrassing wardrobe malfunction when sitting down or leaning forward. I was quite glad when Wood chose the other one which is roomy and sturdily constructed, much better when going out for a big meal!
> 
> I'm trying to dress more smartly at the moment. When I finish packing up in England and move into the French house full time, we're going to be the only English people in the village and I don't want to let the side down. *We're apparently so newsworthy that the local paper wants to run a story on us as the first English people to move there. I'm very nervous about being interviewed in French, but perhaps being in the paper will help me 'network'* (the one thing I dread more than speaking French to French people!) and thus to find a job.


This incredibly useful website has some handy phrases you could work into your interview. If there's an awkward silence drop this in:

"Mon aéroglisseur est plein d'anguilles".

You'll knock 'em dead. Or frapper eux mortes.

:tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> This incredibly useful website has some handy phrases you could work into your interview. If there's an awkward silence drop this in:
> 
> "Mon aéroglisseur est plein d'anguilles".
> 
> You'll knock 'em dead. Or frapper eux mortes.
> 
> :tiphat:


Thanks! For some reason I always assumed aéroglisseur meant hang glider, so that actually was a useful phrase for me to learn.

I think if one made it as far inland as Haute Saône in a hovercraft full of eels, that would certainly merit an article in the local paper!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A TV producer once told me that I have a great face for radio, so here's a photo of my feet.


----------



## sospiro

Figleaf said:


> Okay- these are the most recent, taken about three weeks ago ...
> 
> View attachment 84428
> View attachment 84429


You look stunning and I like both dresses.


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> A TV producer once told me that I have a great face for radio, so here's a photo of my feet.
> View attachment 84455


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


>


Thank you, Pugg. My feet are delighted.


----------



## Art Rock

Jazz by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## Morimur

Pat Fairlea said:


> A TV producer once told me that I have a great face for radio, so here's a photo of my feet.
> View attachment 84455


That's a great photo of you, Pat.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


For only a nano second you had me fouled :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> For only a nano second you had me fouled :devil:


----------



## dieter

No Way! How do I know where it will end up? I'm not paranoid!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> For only a nano second you had me fouled :devil:


Me too...everyone knows it should have been...

View attachment 84601


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Morimur said:


> That's a great photo of you, Pat.


Ah thanks. Caught my better profile, I think.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Here it is.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Me circa 1973 (my hair is very short now):


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Me circa 1973 (my hair is very short now):


"Looks like one of 'em subversive hippie-types."


----------



## Art Rock

Florestan said:


> my hair is very short now


I know the feeling...


----------



## Jordan Workman

The one at the top with the short hair.


----------



## Ilarion

MacLeod said:


> Me too...everyone knows it should have been...
> 
> View attachment 84601


From the attached photo I recall "In the cabinet of Dr. Caligari". That photo gives me the creeps.....


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> I know the feeling...


When I cut all that hair off about 1979, I was a screen printer and was in the habit of doing my daily pushups at the press, would drop and do 20 several times in the morning. When I walked in with it all cut off my boss said, "You cut your hair! Now you probably lost your strength too." (Think everybody knows the story of Sampson, eh?)

Like my son says, "If I have to comb it, it's too long." Likewise, it makes it easy to wash, and a couple thwacks with the towel and it's dry.


----------



## Guest

This picture was taken a few days ago for an article about my retirement in my school paper. (If you recall a much earlier post, I had a beard in that one!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Did you pick the background?


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ^^^ Did you pick the background?


Yes--it's my classroom! I have quite a few of those "demotivation" posters from despair.com--the kids love them!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That explains your taste in the "Funny pictures to brighten your day" thread. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That explains your taste in the "Funny pictures to brighten your day" thread. :lol:


Most of my students enjoy my rather dark sense of humor...I think!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Most of my students enjoy my rather dark sense of humor...I think!


Like a lot off us :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Sans beer tank.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Sans beer tank.
> 
> View attachment 84749


You can't fool us - it's just we can't see it, bloating your head!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm sure I posted a picture of her already, but I'll do it again just for good measure:


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm sure I posted a picture of her already, but I'll do it again just for good measure:


Are you sure you are not related to another member who's retired this month ?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> Are you sure you are not related to another member who's retired this month ?


Pardon me for my ignorace, but who is this mysterious other member?


----------



## Guest

I didn't know we were allowed to retire. I thought we were like a bunch of popes.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> I didn't know we were allowed to retire. I thought we were like a bunch of popes.


Yeah, but the last-before-the-current one *did*.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Yeah, but the last-before-the-current one *did*.


Yes, very suspicious too!


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Pardon me for my ignorance, but who is this mysterious other member?


The rules are not allowed to talk about other peoples names


----------



## Merl

Well here ya go. Me in a nice hat about 5 years ago.


----------



## aleazk

Me with new (digital) piano, yay


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> Me with new (digital) piano, yay
> 
> View attachment 87269


Someone ask a question about a digital piano aleazk, perhaps you can help out.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Someone ask a question about a digital piano aleazk, perhaps you can help out.


Where's a picture of the real Pugg? unless you really are Renee!!!!!


----------



## Merl

Xenakiboy said:


> Where's a picture of the real Pugg? unless you really are Renee!!!!!


I suspect that Pugg is actually Renee's sock account. Trying to 'keep in touch with the common people'.


----------



## Ginger

Merl said:


> I suspect that Pugg is actually Renee's sock account. Trying to 'keep in touch with the common people'.


Then she wouldn´t have that much time for us... or she is sharing the account with her assistant


----------



## Pugg

I do like this fascination for me, especially from those whom never introduce themself in the introduction thread . :angel:
For the record, I am not a she , never will be also.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> I do like this fascination for me, especially from those whom never introduce themself in the introduction thread . :angel:
> For the record, I am not a she , never will be also.


I love how you want an introduction after all this time :lol:
I suppose most of TC want to know what the face of TC looks like? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I love how you want an introduction after all this time :lol:
> I suppose most of TC want to know what the face of TC looks like? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It's called courtesy introducing yourself, I do have no interest in seeing members whatsoever, I am not a nosy busybody.
Let's end it here and now, thank you very much.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> It's called courtesy introducing yourself, I do have no interest in seeing members whatsoever, I am not a nosy busybody.
> Let's end it here and now, thank you very much.


ut:

I don't know where that came from :lol:
I have no interest in seeing your face either, just teasing. 
You should lighten up and have a beer?


----------



## Merl

I feel bad for making the sock account joke and my childish introductions post, now. :'(


----------



## kartikeys

a careful selfie


----------



## Poodle

kartikeys said:


> View attachment 87364
> 
> 
> a careful selfie


Very careful :angel:


----------



## atsizat

*Do I look underweight in this photo?*

Do I look underweight in this photo? I am at the body mass index of 22 in this photo.


----------



## Pugg

atsizat said:


> Do I look underweight in this photo? I am at the body mass index of 22 in this photo.
> View attachment 87871


Underweight.......says who?


----------



## sospiro

I posted one a few days ago on the 'islands' thread but here's another.


----------



## Dr Johnson

You are slightly younger than I'd imagined.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Well here ya go. Me in a nice hat about 5 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 87249


No wonder the education of our young is in such a dire state. :devil:


----------



## sospiro

Dr Johnson said:


> You are slightly younger than I'd imagined.


Really? 

....................


----------



## Dr Johnson

sospiro said:


> Really?


No. Just joshing!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Another forum member painted, though to be honest the process seems to have distanced it from the original picture a bit too much.


----------



## SarahNorthman

My most current I believe....that does not look like crap.


----------



## Guest

That's me in the orange T-shirt:

View attachment 88438


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> That's me in the orange T-shirt:
> 
> View attachment 88438


6th from the right, very front row, arms in the air? You're very attractive, dogen!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No Disguise!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> 6th from the right, very front row, arms in the air? You're very attractive, dogen!


I can't tell, my eyes aren't that good!


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> That's me in the orange T-shirt:
> 
> View attachment 88438


I knew it!!! The dogen account is operated by 300 different people!!!! I now have my proof!!!! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Xenakiboy

Here is a picture of me I took in front of the mirror this morning:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

atsizat said:


> Do I look underweight in this photo? I am at the body mass index of 22 in this photo.
> View attachment 87871


No, you are not underweight. Nor overweight, nor fat.

You look good! You're running has paid off for sure. I would just advise keeping your energy up through running, and not worry about numbers. Or, if you do chose to worry about numbers, worry about how fast you can run 3 miles, or 5 miles, and not your BMI.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Xenakiboy said:


> Here is a picture of me I took in front of the mirror this morning:


Does this mean you're a vampire?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does this mean you're a vampire?


Yes! And I think I lost some weight, I'm lookin damn good in those jeans!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Here's me as a kid with all my siblings:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Haha now you're just teasing. Please reserve this thread for _actual _pictures of you guys.


----------



## sospiro

atsizat said:


> Do I look underweight in this photo? I am at the body mass index of 22 in this photo.
> View attachment 87871





SeptimalTritone said:


> No, you are not underweight. Nor overweight, nor fat.
> 
> You look good! You're running has paid off for sure. I would just advise keeping your energy up through running, and not worry about numbers. Or, if you do chose to worry about numbers, worry about how fast you can run 3 miles, or 5 miles, and not your BMI.


What ST said! Don't worry about height/weight ratios, keep running and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> Here's me as a kid with all my siblings:


Which one are you?


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakiboy said:


> Here's me as a *kid* with all my siblings:


That would be "kit", wouldn't it?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Which one are you?


The one right next to my brother, I may have a dozen pocket-scores beside me!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Me...............


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Can I post a picture of my twin brother instead?


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Can I post a picture of my twin brother instead?


Yes you can. ...........................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Another portion of "SL goes on vacation" pictures. It's really been a long time...









The Elbphilarmonie, Hamburg - almost completed and due to open at the beginning of 2017.









The city of Lübeck, bridge over the river Trave.









And a very particular piece of history I got to live in on Island Rügen

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prora


----------



## Merl

dogen said:


> No wonder the education of our young is in such a dire state. :devil:


In my defence I was running the nursery at the time. I was supposed to be working across the school this year but I've been drafted in to take care of the P1 class (24 kids) this year after their teacher had to finish work because of pregnancy complications. Much prefer working with early years kids. They're so funny before the cynicism and sulkiness kicks in about the age of 8.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I am not positively contributing to this thread at all.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I am not positively contributing to this thread at all.


copyright protect I guess?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I cannot choose just one.


----------



## Flamme

Same here...


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have to say I've changed a bit since I posted these pics so here's a new one.
> 
> View attachment 84346


Well now we have the proof that we have at least one good-looking fellow on TC!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Well now we have the proof that we have at least one good-looking fellow on TC!! :tiphat:


Why, thank you! I came back to the site in time to see this compliment!


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Why, thank you! I came back to the site in time to see this compliment!


Glad you are back! Don't be a stranger, Dave!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Glad you are back! Don't be a stranger, Dave!!


I won't. I still have so much passion for this music and this is the only place I can share that passion. I don't know anyone r/l who loves or even likes classical music. That's a sad thing.


----------



## Pugg

Dave Whitmore said:


> I won't. I still have so much passion for this music and this is the only place I can share that passion. I don't know anyone r/l who loves or even likes classical music. That's a sad thing.


 That must be awful, no concert goers friends at all ?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Unfortunately no. And I've just moved to a small town. I used to live in Staten Island, a boro of NYC and I was able to get to the city for some concerts. I think there's a New Jersey symphony that plays in a neighboring town but not that often.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Be kind people.


----------



## David OByrne

SarahNorthman said:


> I cannot choose just one.
> View attachment 89330
> View attachment 89331
> View attachment 89332
> View attachment 89333


You're very pretty!


----------



## SarahNorthman

David OByrne said:


> You're very pretty!


Why thank ya kind sir!


----------



## Judith

Dave Whitmore said:


> I won't. I still have so much passion for this music and this is the only place I can share that passion. I don't know anyone r/l who loves or even likes classical music. That's a sad thing.


I have the same problem. My friends are not interested. Even husband tolerates it but I know his heart isn't in it so I don't have anyone to discuss it with!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Judith said:


> I have the same problem. My friends are not interested. Even husband tolerates it but I know his heart isn't in it so I don't have anyone to discuss it with!!


My wife enjoys the more melodic music from time to time but otherwise she has no interest in classical.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jammin', maybe some beat-boxing thrown in there...


----------



## znapschatz

I have been lucky in love. My wife loves classical music, and all the rest is okay, too :kiss: .


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> jammin', maybe some beat-boxing thrown in there...


Awesome! Do you do weddings?  No, but really awesome. What were you playing?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Great pic! I love the intense concentration on your face.

This comment was to Huilunsoittaja since for some reason my phone didn't include the pic. Probably my fault lol


----------



## David OByrne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> jammin', maybe some beat-boxing thrown in there...


If you don't mind me saying, you're very attractive


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

znapschatz said:


> Awesome! Do you do weddings?  No, but really awesome. What were you playing?


This (although not with as much pizzazz and dancing around. I stayed by my mic. ):







David OByrne said:


> If you don't mind me saying, you're very attractive


Thank you!


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Great pic! I love the intense concentration on your face.


That's the way mods look.


----------



## hpowders

David OByrne said:


> If you don't mind me saying, you're very attractive


There was a bit of a pause there. I thought you may have gotten Byrne-d. :lol:


----------



## Guest

It's me playing guitar. The other person whose face you can't see is Xuefei Yang.


----------



## ldiat

here ya go:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

ldiat said:


> here ya go:tiphat:


You bear a remarkable similarity to Louis Diat, the chef who invented vichyssoise.

Are you by any chance related?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well the hair is finally finished.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Not sure you can tell but I got a haircut this week.


----------



## Bettina

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Not sure you can tell but I got a haircut this week.
> 
> View attachment 92877


What happened to you?? You used to look like Shostakovich! What has Stalin done to your face?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bettina said:


> What happened to you?? You used to look like Shostakovich! What has Stalin done to your face?


It's the new cleaner look he wants.


----------



## hpowders

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Not sure you can tell but I got a haircut this week.
> 
> View attachment 92877


Now all the pieces of the puzzle fit harmoniously for the first time. I thought so!


----------



## hpowders

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Not sure you can tell but I got a haircut this week.
> 
> View attachment 92877


My Aunt Sylvia might dig you. Can I give you her number?


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> It's the new cleaner look he wants.


Well....it worked.


----------



## sprite

My senior yearbook photo, posted not only for the obvious reason of the quote I chose, but also to put the incompetence of my school's yearbook club on blast. This still irritates me a little. (And the fact that they picked the very first and worst photo of the bunch, clearly showcasing my extreme sleepy eyes and forced, exhausted smile.)


----------



## Bettina

sprite said:


> My senior yearbook photo, posted not only for the obvious reason of the quote I chose, but also to put the incompetence of my school's yearbook club on blast. This still irritates me a little. (And the fact that they picked the very first and worst photo of the bunch, clearly showcasing my extreme sleepy eyes and forced, exhausted smile.)
> 
> View attachment 93354


Nice photo - you look great and I love your hairstyle. I'm so glad that you chose a Beethoven quotation to represent your love of classical music. However, I'm a bit confused about the wording...I always thought that it was "there will be one thousand princes." Is "principles" a misprint, or did you use a different version of the quote?


----------



## sprite

Bettina said:


> Nice photo - you look great and I love your hairstyle. I'm so glad that you chose a Beethoven quotation to represent your love of classical music. However, I'm a bit confused about the wording...I always thought that it was "there will be one thousand princes." Is "principles" a misprint, or did you use a different version of the quote?


I should have been clearer about the yearbook club's incompetence: They typo'ed it and wrote "principles" even though I clearly wrote "princes" on the little form we had to fill out. I mean, really, principles? lol.. Why on earth would he have said that. So careless of them.

(thanks, by the way!)


----------



## Bettina

sprite said:


> I should have been clearer about the yearbook club's incompetence: They typo'ed it and wrote "principles" even though I clearly wrote "princes" on the little form we had to fill out. I mean, really, principles? lol.. Why on earth would he have said that. So careless of them.
> 
> (thanks, by the way!)


Oh, OK, now I get it! Thanks for clarifying. Their incompetence is indeed quite annoying. It's too bad that Beethoven's insightful quote ended up being distorted like that. Luckily, though, the most important part of the quote remained intact: "there will only be one Beethoven."


----------



## quietfire

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I am not positively contributing to this thread at all.


Wow, very dashing!


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 94948


Shot by my father in law last month (click for larger version).


----------



## dillonp2020

This gem was taken in Bariloche, Argentina.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This is my latest photo.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Here is a pic of me, my wife and my stepdaughter who I taught to play piano. She has passed her Grade 7 Royal Conservatory exam


----------



## Bettina

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a pic of me, my wife and my stepdaughter who I taught to play piano. She has passed her Grade 7 Royal Conservatory exam
> 
> View attachment 94952


Nice picture, and congratulations on your stepdaughter's piano accomplishment! Many of my students take piano exams (Certificate of Merit exams here in California) and I know how difficult they are.


----------



## Bellinilover

Taken two months ago, with my cat:


----------



## hpowders

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a pic of me, my wife and my stepdaughter who I taught to play piano. She has passed her Grade 7 Royal Conservatory exam
> 
> View attachment 94952


I was going to write that your wife looks a lot like the Statue of Liberty until I clicked the pic and saw her in the foreground.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bellinilover said:


> Taken two months ago, with my cat:
> 
> View attachment 94970


Does the picture swing out with one of the closet doors, or do you not use the closet much?


----------



## Bellinilover

Florestan said:


> Does the picture swing out with one of the closet doors, or do you not use the closet much?


:lol: Good question! That's actually the closet that encloses the furnace so, no, I don't open it much. The coat closet is to the left of the furnace-closet.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Life's a beach.....

And then you fry!


----------



## Tristan

Haven't posted anything of me in a while. Here's a current photo of me awkwardly trying out a "selfie stick":









And here's me as a kid:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Does the picture swing out with one of the closet doors, or do you not use the closet much?


Seems like a band-aid fix.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Tristan said:


> And here's me as a kid:
> 
> View attachment 96124


Were you in the I Love Lucy show:


----------



## mtmailey

As you can see i take care of me.


----------



## Tristan

Florestan said:


> Were you in the I Love Lucy show:


lol

It's more likely how I looked before we'd go off to the symphony


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

...................................................


----------



## Dan Ante

Don't even think about any smart A.... remarks.


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> Don't even think about any smart A.... remarks.
> 
> View attachment 96140


As if we would dare......


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dan Ante said:


> Don't even think about any smart A.... remarks.
> 
> View attachment 96140


Who is the chap carrying you?


----------



## Dr Johnson

It's been a couple of years since I posted a picture in this thread so perhaps an update is due:


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ You're looking lively today!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Here I am...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dan Ante said:


> Don't even think about any smart A.... remarks.
> 
> View attachment 96140


I would never judge you on the company you keep!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^ You're looking lively today!


There's a lot of intense cerebral activity going on.

Possibly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Contemplating the 'Atonalism' thread...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Fresh off the press. Or off the phone. My absolute latest pic.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Here I am...


And very handsome you are....thur.


----------



## Guest

The master of the household.


----------



## Dr Johnson

This is a picture of me* yesterday enjoying the snow after a glass of sherry.










*or possibly one of the neighbours. It's hard to be sure.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> View attachment 84749


Come January 1, so stops the chocolate, cake, biscuits....and most of the beer.

I shall take a new photo soon (of me, not more cats  )


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


It's true what they say about East Anglia then.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> It's true what they say about East Anglia then.


Definitely.  .


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 96465
> 
> 
> Fresh off the press. Or off the phone. My absolute latest pic.


Refreshing to find a poster who actually takes a thread topic seriously. :tiphat:

Looking good, Dave!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

dogen said:


> And very handsome you are....thur.


And a very happy, healthy New Year for kitty too


----------



## eugeneonagain

This is me at Glastonbury. I'm the one in the red t-shirt...


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> This is me at Glastonbury. I'm the one in the red t-shirt...
> 
> View attachment 100441


Incredible. What would be the chances of you being right next to me at Glasto???!!! (I'm the one in the Foghorn Leghorn outfit).


----------



## eugeneonagain

dogen said:


> Incredible. What would be the chances of you being right next to me at Glasto???!!! (I'm the one in the Foghorn Leghorn outfit).


Hey man, you spilled beer on me. And all that stuttering when singing along. Good festival though right?


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> Hey man, you spilled beer on me. And all that stuttering when singing along. Good festival though right?


Yeah, the best, I say, the best music I heard in a long time. Although, I couldn't see anything cos the damn beak wouldn't stay open.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Here she is.
.


----------



## Mowgli

Same guy, wearing Carhartts










again with Carhartts










Last January, yup, Carhartts


----------



## Mowgli

Carhartts










Found one with no Carhartts showing










again without Carhartts


----------



## Guest

Mostly cupboard, no cats.


----------



## eugeneonagain

dogen said:


> View attachment 100482
> 
> 
> Mostly cupboard, no cats.


You'd have to dig a hole in the floor to take a picture from that angle. Or maybe it's a just someone who is very, very small.


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> You'd have to dig a hole in the floor to take a picture from that angle. Or maybe it's a just someone who is very, very small.


Both, really. Don't diss my technical skills!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Both, really. Don't diss my technical skills!


You got the cat to take the photo?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> You got the cat to take the photo?


No, it would have looked better if I had.


----------



## eugeneonagain

dogen said:


> Both, really. Don't diss my technical skills!


No, I'm marvelling at them. I'm going to take all my photos like this in the future.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No doubt I shall live to regret this but...










Playing a gig with my "imaginary" band. 

Somewhere in London.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> No doubt I shall live to regret this but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing a gig with my "imaginary" band.
> 
> Somewhere in London.


I think we all know that London is imaginary too.


----------



## Guest

Photo taken by Moonbear (he's the clever one).


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I think we all know that London is imaginary too.


If only the journey to the venue was imaginary too..


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> If only the journey to the venue was imaginary too..


It's an incredibly detailed world that you've created. I'm genuinely impressed.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> It's an incredibly detailed world that you've created. I'm genuinely impressed.


Cheers. It took a lot of effort.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Photo taken by Moonbear (he's the clever one).
> 
> View attachment 100488


Have you asked Moonbear _why_ he wanted a picture of your feet?


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Have you asked Moonbear _why_ he wanted a picture of your feet?


No. I didn't want to appear ignorant.


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping the thread, with a picture of my wife and myself.


----------



## LezLee

“I think we all know that London is imaginary too.”

If only


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Photo taken by Moonbear (he's the clever one).
> 
> View attachment 100488


:O you can stand on the carpeted ceiling? you must teach me these skills.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fine here is my photo... consider your selves lucky... because i don't do it often... (i can never figure out how to pose...)


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> :O you can stand on the carpeted ceiling? you must teach me these skills.


Moonbear just rolls over and holds the device in his paws. Simples.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> You got the cat to take the photo?


:lol: I've been haunting the "Opera" thread as I attempt to recover from a cracked rib given to me by a 14 year old French-Canadian _girl_ during a hockey demonstration who didn't understand the command spoken in English that "this is a no-contact drill"... In hindsight it probably would have been far more effective if I had said "this is a no-contact drill" in French but I thought that it was completely unreasonable to learn what essentially amounts to a foreign language just to be able to speak 5 or 6 words...

But if you had taken the time to occasionally wander into the "Opera' threads you would have encountered my frequently mentioned statements in which I specifically asked people not to make me laugh because the cracked rib only hurts when I laugh...which I thought was just a phrase but actually turns out to be true and said cracked rib hurts so much that I cry as if I myself were a 14 year old French-Canadian girl...

So I hope that you're happy that your sly English drollery (whilst hilarious) was the source of a great deal of watery-eyed pain... which almost but not quite made me cry as if I myself were a 14 year old French-Canadian _girl._.

I'm only going to be here for a couple of days so could you please cool it with the sly English drollery - especially that sly English drollery which is really quite hilarious?... Thanks - :tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 101814
> 
> 
> Bumping the thread, with a picture of my wife and myself.


Your wife is lovely Art Rock (curiously reminiscent of my ex... you're not the fellow she ran off with are you!).


----------



## Dr Johnson

Nudge and a Wink said:


> :lol: I've been haunting the "Opera" thread as I attempt to recover from a cracked rib given to me by a 14 year old French-Canadian _girl_ during a hockey demonstration who didn't understand the command spoken in English that "this is a no-contact drill"... In hindsight it probably would have been far more effective if I had said "this is a no-contact drill" in French but I thought that it was completely unreasonable to learn what essentially amounts to a foreign language just to be able to speak 5 or 6 words...
> 
> But if you had taken the time to occasionally wander into the "Opera' threads you would have encountered my frequently mentioned statements in which I specifically asked people not to make me laugh because the cracked rib only hurts when I laugh...which I thought was just a phrase but actually turns out to be true and said cracked rib hurts so much that I cry as if I myself were a 14 year old French-Canadian girl...
> 
> So I hope that you're happy that your sly English drollery (whilst hilarious) was the source of a great deal of watery-eyed pain... which almost but not quite made me cry as if I myself were a 14 year old French-Canadian _girl._.
> 
> I'm only going to be here for a couple of days so could you please cool it with the sly English drollery - especially that sly English drollery which is really quite hilarious?... Thanks - :tiphat:


Er... Are you sure that _la fille franco-canadienne_ didn't bash you on the head?

I'm not sure that "you got the cat to take the photo" counts the height of drollery.

Perhaps you should avert your eyes from any posts you fear might cause undue merriment.

Meanwhile, hope the rib mends soon.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Here I am with my CD collection. There is a front row, which you can see, and a back row. My wife said I can buy only as much to fit in the case. I have been very picky last few years with what I buy, but are only rarities. I also have a few spare SACD cases, I special ordered, in case any of them get broken by accident. I used to turn each CD straight inside the case after listening, but have been less obsessive recently.


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Here I am with my CD collection. There is a front row, which you can see, and a back row. My wife said I can buy only as much to fit in the case. I have been very picky last few years with what I buy, but are only rarities. I also have a few spare SACD cases, I special ordered, in case any of them get broken by accident. I used to turn each CD straight inside the case after listening, but have been less obsessive recently.
> 
> View attachment 101850


i am guessing that is about two decades worth of collection?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> i am guessing that is about two decades worth of collection?


Over 90% of it bought over first 15 years. Been cherry pickin for last decade.


----------



## Capeditiea

i am an amazing guesser.


----------



## Dan Ante

Celebrating my 40th I don't look this good now


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Celebrating my 40th I don't look this good now
> View attachment 101867


Did you ever do any acting in Doctor Who in the 1970's and maybe created the daleks ?


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you ever do any acting in Doctor Who in the 1970's and maybe created the daleks ?


Why did you post that Eddie now my cover is blown...................................


----------



## The Deacon




----------



## Art Rock

eugeneonagain said:


> Your wife is lovely Art Rock (curiously reminiscent of my ex... you're not the fellow she ran off with are you!).


Thanks - I can vouch that your ex did no run off with me unless it's at least 18 years ago. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

eljr said:


>


Very smart, eljr. I only wear a jacket for court or job interviews.


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> Very smart, eljr. I only wear a jacket for court or job interviews.


and I only wear them for concerts at Carnegie Hall or Lincoln Center so you know this was taken at my hotel on 57th st.


----------



## LezLee

Me aged 2 in our back garden (1942)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Whenever I post a picture of me, it is always not about me, but about the scene/circumstances where the picture was taken. This one is no different:









SiegendesLicht at the controls of a German railroad rocket - ICE4, 13,300 HP, top speed 250 km/h, production year 2016 and later.









How I got there is a long story, but no, I do not drive these things professionally.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ So your just a part timer, as in weekend Hobby driver......................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ So your just a part timer, as in weekend Hobby driver......................


Yeah, I spend my day selling pastries, and after I close my shop I drive a high-speed train from Hamburg to Munich and back, just for fun


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeah, I spend my day selling pastries, and after I close my shop I drive a high-speed train from Hamburg to Munich and back, just for fun


What's next a submarine or a Jet...................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What's next a submarine or a Jet...................


No, selling pastries (and coffee, and Bratwurst, and beer) on board of these things - and I mean it seriously now. Some time in the future I am going to apply for a job as a stewardess on the German high-speed rail. It is a hard job for hardy people, with 12-hour shifts and frequently spending the night in hotels in other cities, but it is also a cool one, and the money is good, and I would really, really love to do it. It is the first time in my life I have a dream job to aspire to.


----------



## Dan Ante

When you are at the controls is the train actually moving with passengers on board


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Dan Ante said:


> When you are at the controls is the train actually moving with passengers on board


No, of course not. The picture was taken after the journey was over.


----------



## Room2201974

Size 10 1/2 cat


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Me at work lifting something


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Me at work lifting something
> View attachment 104240


The world's largest vape pipe?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Me at work lifting something
> View attachment 104240


At work? I only see a couple of guys standing around. Government workers?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

When your vaping at that level you don't wanna move fast


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> When your vaping at that level you don't wanna move fast


:O yeah, i know how that goes, suddenly you see a creature coming up from behind, and you decide to run... but then you just realized that due to recently taking the biggest hit of vape in your life, you are immobile which then the creature from another dimension rips out your heart and eats it... then you realize it was just a dream, or was it, since now you are laying in a bed with various aliens standing above you on the table performing a heart transplant which then you get transported home, like nothing ever happened and you take another hit... but then it repeats nearly a thousand times... :O yep, i know how that goes... all too well.


----------



## St Matthew

The Deacon said:


>


The proud face of a classical fan!

"Drink, F***, A***, Girls!" :kiss:

Love that show


----------



## LezLee

St Matthew said:


> The proud face of a classical fan!
> 
> "Drink, F***, A***, Girls!" :kiss:
> 
> Love that show


I'm not usually keen on sitcoms but after years of my friends telling me to watch it, I've caught up on the repeat channels. Never laughed so much in my life! :lol:


----------



## St Matthew

LezLee said:


> I'm not usually keen on sitcoms but after years of my friends telling me to watch it, I've caught up on the repeat channels. Never laughed so much in my life! :lol:


That show was one of my favorite comedies in my teens when it originally aired and it is still as unique as it was back then. Hilarious show, great characters, absurd stories and an aesthetic look that has also aged very well. Britain are often very strong in this regard.


----------



## The Deacon

The Deacon compos mentis.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Here's a photo of me when I visited the far future and got cyborg eyeball implants:

View attachment 105023


(actually, it's a photo from 2009 - the only known photo of me on the internet - and the eyeballs are mine but pasted from another photo)


----------



## SixFootScowl

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Here's a photo of me when I visited the far future and got cyborg eyeball implants:
> 
> View attachment 105023
> 
> 
> (actually, it's a photo from 2009 - the only known photo of me on the internet - and the eyeballs are mine but pasted from another photo)


That probably works better than my cataract surgery which left me with fixed-focus eyeballs.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Well, you just have to go into the future a few centuries. They'll fix you up. Once you see pulsating blue orbs and it looks like space is bending around you (and the air itself is granulated), you've reached the right time.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Here's a picture of me from 5 years before, when I went back in time to the late 1940's and briefly entered organized crime. (I left just before the "hit".)

View attachment 105048


----------



## Guest

Hmmmm. I wouldn't buy your cheese.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Tulse said:


> Hmmmm. I wouldn't buy your cheese.


Well that fits in nicely with my plans. I don't sell cheese.

Edit:That's not exactly true. I briefly sold cheese in 1982 - but only as part of a fund-raiser for the grade 8 class trip. I apologize for the deception.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Xenakiboy said:


> Where's a picture of the real Pugg? unless you really are Renee!!!!!


Did we ever work out if Pugg was Renee?


----------



## Varick

This was the last time I ever bartended. I hope I never have to again. Great when you're young and single, sucks when you're older and married.









V


----------



## Guest

..............................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You sure you were in the IT Crowd and real name is Maurice


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You sure you were in the IT Crowd and real name is Maurice


Full, uncropped image


----------



## Dan Ante

shirime said:


> Full, uncropped image


10/10 for not having bum fluff all over your face.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

shirime said:


> Full, uncropped image


Ah, knew I'd seen you before somewhere


----------



## Dan Ante

shirime said:


> Full, uncropped image


Yes Eddie I recognise him now that you mention it, I even remember where


----------



## Varick

Dan Ante said:


> 10/10 for not having bum fluff all over your face.


"Bum Fluff???" I must plead ignorant on this phrase. Kind of sounds "risque." For a family forum that is.

V


----------



## Merl

Varick said:


> "Bum Fluff???" I must plead ignorant on this phrase. Kind of sounds "risque." For a family forum that is.
> 
> V


Here's an explanation of the term 'bum fluff', Varick. Its not as bad as it sounds. Btw, you look a bit like me, actually. You lucky man!

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bumfluff


----------



## Varick

Merl said:


> Btw, you look a bit like me, actually. You lucky man!


Wow, you must be a handsome devil!

V


----------



## Merl

Judge for yourself, Varick!


----------



## Varick

Yes, a handsome devil indeed!

I usually wear glasses myself.

V


----------



## DaveM

Varick said:


> This was the last time I ever bartended. I hope I never have to again. Great when you're young and single, sucks when you're older and married.
> 
> View attachment 106551
> 
> 
> V


Hey Varick, that's looks like a Pittsburg Steelers logo around your neck.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Me at Work


----------



## Ingélou

We're on the back row, to the left, just in front of the white-shirted man standing on the wall - me in a red and white neckerchief, and Taggart wearing shades. 
It's the Merlin Music Academy Summer School, held at Sir Walter Scott's estate Abbotsford, near Melrose, Scotland. 
We had a great time making music together.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> We're on the back row, to the left, just in front of the white-shirted man standing on the wall - me in a red and white neckerchief, and Taggart wearing shades.
> It's the Merlin Music Academy Summer School, held at Sir Walter Scott's estate Abbotsford, near Melrose, Scotland.
> We had a great time making music together.


Yes I can see why Tggart needs the shades all that strong sunlight  You get much more out of music when you are playing with other musicians like your red hair.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This is my latest pic. I've noticed since I've lost a lot of weight I tend to want to dress nicer now. No more scruffy casual t-shirts.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 107404
> 
> 
> This is my latest pic. I've noticed since I've lost a lot of weight I tend to want to dress nicer now. No more scruffy casual t-shirts.


You look like the mayor of Staten Island, Dave. Impressive!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> You look like the mayor of Staten Island, Dave. Impressive!!


LOL Thanks! Though I live in Freehold, New Jersey. So mayor of Freehold. I'll take that! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> LOL Thanks! Though I live in Freehold, New Jersey. So mayor of Freehold. I'll take that! :lol:


A new liberal governor. Time to move.


----------



## Dorsetmike

One of me surrounded by my "admirers", members of the Morena Slovak dance team, I've been taking photos and videos of them (and other teams) for about 15 years.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Video of one of Morena's dances (hope this works)

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/FOLKFESTS/Morena?preview=morv03.mp4[/video]


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

I am not a great friend of the camera, but this one is OK-ish.


----------



## Guest

Found this of me online, from a couple of years ago:


----------



## Merl

I always think its nice to put faces to names. Shrime, you and Dudamel could be brothers.


----------



## Tristan

I guess it's been a while since I've posted anything. Here's a recent picture of me and my dad at Notre-Dame de Paris:


----------



## LezLee

This is my husband's granddad with one of my husband's aunties. Early 1900s I would think.
He was a cellist in a cinema orchestra in Liverpool and also a cinema fireman. This was a very important job as there were frequent fires in the projection room when the equipment overheated, setting fire to the volatile celluloid film.


----------



## Dan Ante

LezLee said:


> View attachment 110244
> 
> 
> This is my husband's granddad with one of my husband's aunties. Early 1900s I would think.
> He was a cellist in a cinema orchestra in Liverpool and also a cinema fireman. This was a very important job as there were frequent fires in the projection room when the equipment overheated, setting fire to the volatile celluloid film.


*Snap! *well in a way, my grandfather was a cellist/violinist in a pit orch at the Coventry Hippodrome about the same time and when I was old enough gave me lessons on piano and eventually got me interested in strings which I stuck with.


----------



## joen_cph

At the Roerich museum, New York. Highly recommended - he was a very interesting fellow, and for example the museums also has the painter's designs for stage works by Stravinsky, Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov etc.

And it's free.

http://www.roerich.org/


----------



## deprofundis

me lately an evenin wearing a ''torturing Nurse'' concrete music \noiseband shirt.

Deprofundis if there good in depression the more i get depress the sexier i look hahaha, by the way if you would see me in a european country what nationality would i look like, what my eurotype?

There no sutch thing as look canadian french or english, you follow me, no sutch thing as generic canadian except weels in degrassi, but what about me...

Do i look canadian or an imported from europe :lol


----------



## Merl

Me sending my son proof that I posted his birthday card in December. Ironically it still turned up two days late. My son asked me if I had photoshopped the postbox on. Cheeky sod.


----------



## Jacck

deprofundis said:


> View attachment 113220
> me lately an evenin wearing a ''torturing Nurse'' concrete music \noiseband shirt.
> 
> Deprofundis if there good in depression the more i get depress the sexier i look hahaha, by the way if you would see me in a european country what nationality would i look like, what my eurotype?
> 
> There no sutch thing as look canadian french or english, you follow me, no sutch thing as generic canadian except weels in degrassi, but what about me...
> 
> Do i look canadian or an imported from europe :lol


French? Dutch? ....


----------



## joen_cph

Yeah, I don't recognize any specific nationality in your looks, but perhaps-perhaps a bit British/US .


----------



## joen_cph

Bye to New York ...


----------



## Zofia

Peace​
limit


----------



## RockyIII

Dorsetmike said:


> Video of one of Morena's dances (hope this works)
> 
> [video]https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/FOLKFESTS/Morena?preview=morv03.mp4[/video]


I get the following error message when I click your link:

The folder '/Public/FOLKFESTS/Morena' doesn't exist.


----------



## Dan Ante

RockyIII said:


> I get the following error message when I click your link:
> 
> The folder '/Public/FOLKFESTS/Morena' doesn't exist.


I am told to sign in ?????


----------



## Guest

Me with some food last month in Salzburg.


----------



## LezLee

I went to Salzburg many years ago specifically to see Mozart’s house, only to find it closed for maintenance and decorating.
I was not best pleased


----------



## Dan Ante

shirime said:


> Me with some food last month in Salzburg.


You look better the right way up


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> I went to Salzburg many years ago specifically to see Mozart's house, only to find it closed for maintenance and decorating.
> I was not best pleased


Oh dear. I did go to Mozart's house! Was very nice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Before and after.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 113426
> 
> Before and after.


Horatio, .... O, woe is me Horatio!


----------



## Zofia

just thought i should have perhaps said alas poor yorick.

I think this thread so many people in the world you will never see and with internet you can see people from all over the world O_O


----------



## Guest

Zofia said:


> just thought i should have perhaps said alas poor yorick.
> 
> I think this thread so many people in the world you will never see and with internet you can see people from all over the world O_O


Well yeah I guess so. I've met a couple of people in person from this site though. In Australia and also in Germany.


----------



## deprofundis

hello folk this is me lately


----------



## EdwardBast

A newer pic of me:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Me at my workplace and in my German Rail uniform, with stainless steel cupboards and coffee machines as the background.









As this photo was shot, we were travelling at 280 km/h towards Munich


----------



## joen_cph

SiegendesLicht said:


> Me at my workplace and in my German Rail uniform, with stainless steel cupboards and coffee machines as the background.
> 
> View attachment 114676
> 
> 
> As this photo was shot, we were travelling at 280 km/h towards Munich


Nice photo. We envy the level of comfort found in German InterCity trains up here


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

on the farm with Rainbow


----------



## SiegendesLicht

joen_cph said:


> Nice photo. We envy the level of comfort found in German InterCity trains up here


The InterCity are OK, the InterCity Express - the high speed ones - are really nice. It's a pity that the high speed connection from Hamburg to Kopenhagen via Puttgarden, Rødby and Roskilde has been abandoned, precisely in December 2017 as I first developed an interest for the whole railroad affair. As personnel from Hamburg, I would sure love to go up there.


----------



## Red Terror

You look a bit like Tom Noonan in Manhunter ... Please don't kill me.












deprofundis said:


> View attachment 113770
> 
> 
> hello folk this is me lately


----------



## deprofundis

i think i look fairly good on this


----------



## eugeneonagain

deprofundis said:


> View attachment 113770
> hello folk this is me lately


Has your self-confessed CD addiction led to a lack of clothes? I don't think I've ever seen a photo of you with a shirt on!


----------



## Bulldog

eugeneonagain said:


> Has your self-confessed CD addiction led to a lack of clothes? I don't think I've ever seen a photo of you with a shirt on!


Clothing is optional on TC. Maybe the man doesn't need a shirt - saves on the clothing budget.

I haven't had a new shirt in 2 years. That was when my wife announced she was no longer responsible for my clothes. It was a traumatic announcement that I have not accepted. We are going to the mat on this one, and I think I'm in the losing position. At least she continues to cut my hair - we both like that activity.


----------



## Tristan

Me in Rome with my girlfriend (taken late last year):









I got to take her to the opera when we went


----------



## eugeneonagain

Bulldog said:


> Clothing is optional on TC. Maybe the man doesn't need a shirt - saves on the clothing budget.
> 
> I haven't had a new shirt in 2 years. That was when my wife announced she was no longer responsible for my clothes. It was a traumatic announcement that I have not accepted. We are going to the mat on this one, and I think I'm in the losing position. At least she continues to cut my hair - we both like that activity.


Why the dickens was your wife in charge of your wardrobe?! It's never a good idea to be dressed by a wife, especially in later years. The man wants to wear comfortable corduroy and she keeps trying to get him into uncomfortable modern jeans (unless he's one of those weirdos who actually does it himself).


----------



## deprofundis

what about deprofundis what wrong whit some bit exibitionism Beauty Farm dose it!


----------



## DaveM

Am I about to commit a crime?









No, just cut down a poor Queen Palm that, sadly, was diseased and weakened after our long drought:


----------



## eugeneonagain

Yes, it seems you have.


----------



## Flutter

deprofundis said:


> View attachment 114946
> 
> 
> what about deprofundis what wrong whit some bit exibitionism Beauty Farm dose it!
> 
> View attachment 114945


Bro you're awesome


----------



## deprofundis

Spring rites Igor STRAVINSKY looks folks all yah need is wools and a beret :tiphat:


----------



## Jacck

I have been going through some photos and thought I might post something here - me in Nepal two years ago, purposefully a little dark


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jacck said:


> View attachment 115710
> 
> 
> I have been going through some photos and thought I might post something here - me in Nepal two years ago, purposefully a little dark


Very nice photograph! Striking contrast.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's my birthday today! Gifts are welcome


----------



## joen_cph

Deleted, Sorry.

...........


----------



## Art Rock

Last week during our short break in France.


----------



## joen_cph

Nice. Hope to visit Dijon some time too; only went to Cluny, and a bit more, in that Burgundy region.


----------



## Art Rock

Dijon was very much worthwhile. Short break (Tuesday morning to Sunday evening), but fun.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

An updated pic of myself from Monday night outside Rao's, the most exclusive restaurant in NYC.


----------



## Flamme

In full gear...


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping the thread.


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> Bumping the thread.


People in Europe look different than people in the States.


----------



## Eclectic Al

This is me. Admittedly a few oceans' worth of water have flowed under the proverbial bridge since then.


----------



## pianozach

recent photo

Musical directing a Covid-19-cautious production of Pirates of Penzance from behind a splatter shield.

The cast is across the courtyard in cubicles. You can see the reflections of three of them in the window behind me.

When we're all out and about we all wear our masks. When they're singing I'm in a face shield.

Crazy days.


----------



## Merl

Eclectic Al said:


> View attachment 140533
> 
> This is me. Admittedly a few oceans' worth of water have flowed under the proverbial bridge since then.


If we're going old-school, Al, here's me in the days when I had hair and not a care in the world.


----------



## Art Rock

Ooooh.... new trend... hops on:


----------



## Jacck

my younger me on the left









my relatively recent me


----------



## Malx

Me, four years ago at the Met before a performance of 'The Marriage of Figaro'.


----------



## Piers Hudson

Me trying to contain my very big composer's brain:


----------



## Musicaterina

Me today at the exhibition of dahlias in the Flora, the botanical garden of Cologne


----------



## millionrainbows

Upload Image Disable Delete


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> Upload Image Disable Delete


You can always tell when contributors are young; they just know so much more!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> You can always tell when contributors are young;


Can you? Who says this is a pic of MR now?


----------



## Guest

*Taken only the other day, I swear...*







.


----------



## Guest

I've been an audiophile for a long time...


----------



## CnC Bartok

This one isn't that recent, it's from about three or four years ago!!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Jacck said:


> View attachment 140938
> 
> 
> my relatively recent me


So why aren't you drinking a proper-sized beer, then?! :devil:


----------



## Malx

CnC Bartok said:


> View attachment 141264
> 
> 
> This one isn't that recent, it's from about three or four years ago!!


Something fishy about that pic


----------



## CnC Bartok

Malx said:


> Something fishy about that pic


....and hard to find a picture where I still had a full head of hair!!


----------



## Jacck

CnC Bartok said:


> So why aren't you drinking a proper-sized beer, then?! :devil:


Yes, I know. It is a shame. But the beer is Tsingtao or something like that


----------



## Merl

Me, wearing my Neil Young tour t-shirt, aged 18 (obviously just a few years ago).


----------



## CnC Bartok

Jacck said:


> Yes, I know. It is a shame. But the beer is Tsingtao or something like that


Small beer, and non-Czech. Two mortal sins in one post!

When I lived in vaguely your part of the world, if I ordered 0.3, people would question my manhood; and the only foreign beer around was the occasional Guinness at truly exorbitant prices!


----------



## Jacck

CnC Bartok said:


> Small beer, and non-Czech. Two mortal sins in one post!
> 
> When I lived in vaguely your part of the world, if I ordered 0.3, people would question my manhood; and the only foreign beer around was the occasional Guinness at truly exorbitant prices!


I am not such a "beer nationalist" as some of my compatriots (who are convinced we make the best beer in the world). Most Czech breweries are making the pilsener lager variants. I actually like some of the German Weizenbiers (wheat beer) more. But you are correct, then when you drink 0.3 liter in the Czech Republic, your manliness will be questioned


----------



## Dorsetmike

Seeing this has become a blast from the past, this is me mid WW2 with cousin Yvonne, "evacuated" from London, not seen or heard from her since 1996, so don't know if she's still around.


----------



## Chilham




----------



## Jacck

Chilham said:


>


Taglang La pass? Nice to se a fellow trekker here


----------



## Chilham

Jacck said:


> Taglang La pass? Nice to se a fellow trekker here


I was 'motorised'.


----------



## atsizat

I am 30 years old. Do I look older?


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> I am 30 years old. Do I look older?
> 
> View attachment 147035


yes..................................................


----------



## Dan Ante

atsizat said:


> I am 30 years old. Do I look older?
> 
> View attachment 147035


*

No*.....................................


----------



## joen_cph

No, not really.


----------



## EdwardBast

Me out hiking:


----------



## Jacck

^ you remind of Clive Owen


----------



## joen_cph

Drawing above a French mountain village last summer.

I'm closer to 70 than 40, but it's not always apparent ...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

millionrainbows said:


> Upload Image Disable Delete


This suits you perfectly. Utterly classic. Please come back soon!


----------



## atsizat

Another picture


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Ah... life pre-COVID ...


----------



## Luchesi

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> View attachment 147953
> 
> 
> Ah... life pre-COVID ...


You've got it made, man! The intelligence and awareness exudes right out of the photo, from both of y'all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I would post a picture of myself, but don't want to crack everybody's computer screens. :lol:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Luchesi said:


> You've got it made, man! The intelligence and awareness exudes right out of the photo, from both of y'all.


That's really kind of you to say. Thanks (and Merry Christmas!).


----------



## Flamme

Me w/o a mask and with a fresh haircut and shave...


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Since others have been posting childhood photos, here's a couple of me and my younger brother:


----------



## Dan Ante

*My good self with my first trio at practice on a Sunday morn approx late 50s/early 60s *


----------



## starthrower

At home with my feline friend, Holly.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> View attachment 147953
> 
> 
> Ah... life pre-COVID ...


Are you a boy or a or a girl in this pic?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Flamme said:


> Are you a boy or a or a girl in this pic?


Yes.

(in 15 characters.)


----------



## atsizat

Did I age a lot in 4 years?

Age 30









Age 26


----------



## atsizat

Front part of my hair froze because of the cold weather in the first picture, which I believe is obvious from the picture.

It was -20c earlier and it warmed up to -17.5c later.

The hat did not cover the front part of my hair. The front part of the hair was left open.


----------



## joen_cph

atsizat said:


> Did I age a lot in 4 years?
> 
> Age 30
> 
> View attachment 151476
> 
> 
> Age 26
> 
> View attachment 151477


Maybe, but the glasses and shave also make you look younger. Not my business, but maybe you've put on a little weight (like me) ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> Did I age a lot in 4 years?
> 
> Age 30
> 
> View attachment 151476
> 
> 
> Age 26
> 
> View attachment 151477


Hard to compare because the later photo has beard and mustache, but do look like you put on a little weight, which is not necessarily bad unless you are ballooning in the waist. Latter photo could present you as more intimidating if you were trying to be that way. First picture, not at all.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Did I age a lot in 4 years?
> 
> Age 30
> 
> View attachment 151476
> 
> 
> Age 26
> 
> View attachment 151477


Looks cold. Where is that?


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Looks cold. Where is that?


A town in Eastern Turkey at an elevation of 2030 metres. It was only -20c that day. No Big Deal.

A few days later, it got a lot colder than that but due to the corona lockdown we have in weekends, I turned back to my home in Western Turkey on the last day of the weekday. I could have had a very good frozen photo on Saturday at a temperature of -30c.

Another issue is the poor battery of my sony ericsson W810. Photo is taken by Sony Ericsson W810.

2 days latter, I already had a colder day but the battery of the phone did not let me take a photo. My eyelashes had frozen at -25c in the morning. I couldn't take that photo. And the next day, it even got colder and I had left a day before.

I haven't been using a smart phone for a long time but Sony Ericsson W810i. I couldn't find a clean battery for it since it is a very old phone.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> A small town in Eastern Turkey at an elevation of 2030 metres.
> 
> A few days later, it got a lot colder than that but due to the corona lockdown we have in weekends, I turned back to my home in Western Turkey on the last day of the weekday. I could have had a much better frozen photo if I stayed. These corona lockdowns are a problem.


My word, -30 
Yes, these lockdowns are a pain, but Tayyip knows what's best for you


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> Hard to compare because the later photo has beard and mustache, but do look like you put on a little weight, which is not necessarily bad unless you are ballooning in the waist. Latter photo could present you as more intimidating if you were trying to be that way. First picture, not at all.


I gained too much weight.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> A town in Eastern Turkey at an elevation of 2030 metres. It was only -20c that day. No Big Deal.
> 
> A few days later, it got a lot colder than that but due to the corona lockdown we have in weekends, I turned back to my home in Western Turkey on the last day of the weekday. I could have had a very good frozen photo on Saturday at a temperature of -30c.
> 
> Another issue is the poor battery of my sony ericsson W810. Photo is taken by Sony Ericsson W810.
> 
> 2 days latter, I already had a colder day but the battery of the phone did not let me take a photo. My eyelashes had frozen at -25c in the morning. I couldn't take that photo. And the next day, it even got colder and I had left a day before.
> 
> I haven't been using a smart phone for a long time but Sony Ericsson W810i. I couldn't find a clean battery for it since it is a very old phone.


I wonder how your ancestors managed without smartphones!!

How are you travelling, car, train, coach, flight?


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> I wonder how your ancestors managed without smartphones!!
> 
> How are you travelling, car, train, coach, flight?


I went by airplane but turned back by bus.

This travelling became stupid I went for the cold weather but I turned back when it was colder.

Also I have Sony Ericsson W810 with me and its poor battery. That phone gave me a lot of problem there. Its battery is a problem. I need to find a clean, working battery for the phone.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> I went by airplane but turned back by bus.
> 
> This travelling became stupid I went for the cold weather but I turned back when it was colder.
> 
> I did my plan according to forecasts, and the weather got colder later. Thats what you can do staying in a place for 3 just nights
> 
> Also I have Sony Ericsson W810 with me and its poor battery. That phone gave me a lot of problem there. Its battery is a problem. I need to find a clean, working battery for the phone.
> 
> When you take selfies, the photo looks okay but when you take photes in longer distances, the quality becomes very bad.


I always take a power pack and rarely have battery problems.


----------



## atsizat

Both photos are from February despite the different weather condition

Bearded (73 days long beard)









Clean Shaven


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Both photos are from February despite the different weather condition
> 
> Bearded (73 days long beard)
> 
> View attachment 152600
> 
> 
> Clean Shaven
> 
> View attachment 152611


Where were these photos taken?


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Where were these photos taken?


İzmit (Kocaeli Province), Turkey

The weather had changed from Summer to Winter in days. Lol.

Elevation difference is 400 metres.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> İzmit (Kocaeli Province), Turkey
> 
> The weather changed a lot later. Lol.


:lol:

Regarding your post #1511, don't wait for admin to delete it, just go in and edit it by deleting the second photo - çok kolay


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> :lol:
> 
> Regarding your post #1511, don't wait for admin to delete it, just go in and edit it by deleting the second photo - çok kolay


Photos do not show up in the editting. Some kind of error happened.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Photos do not show up in the editting. Some kind of error happened.


Really? Strange.

Maybe just go in and delete everything, even if you can't see it and replace it with a few full stops ..................................


----------



## Art Rock

I have zapped it for you.


----------



## pianozach

HenryPenfold said:


> :lol:
> 
> Regarding your post #1511, don't wait for admin to delete it, just go in and edit it by deleting the second photo - çok kolay


Except you have to edit your posts before the edit feature disappears, which seems to be a 24 hour window.


----------



## joen_cph

pianozach said:


> Except you have to edit your posts before the edit feature disappears, which seems to be a 24 hour window.


Indeed. That window can be of a different length in other forums on the internet, on some there's practically no time limit for editing posts.


----------



## Dan Ante

In my opening the edit function should end when someone else has made a post after you


----------



## joen_cph

Dan Ante said:


> In my opening the edit function should end when someone else has made a post after you


'Opening' in stead of 'opinion', and a forgotten '.'-mark  I'm just kidding, but I don't know how many times I've felt the need to correct my spelling errors, or to improve the language or meaning of my posts, not at least having a non-English background. And autocorrect constitutes a whole chapter in itself. So one could actually bother other posters a lot then, by quickly inserting new posts, thereby hindering their option of any editing. As illustrated now ...


----------



## eljr

atsizat said:


> İzmit (Kocaeli Province), Turkey
> 
> The weather had changed from Summer to Winter in days. Lol.
> 
> Elevation difference is 400 metres.


My ex-brother in law lives there, he has a industrial machine shop heading toward Golcuk.

I enjoyed the holidays there one year, about 1992. I recall there was a snowstorm, nothing grand but it did look very nice. We all went out, seems the whole town was out that night enjoying a friendly snowball fight. I recall now, I was celebrating New Years.


----------



## atsizat

pianozach said:


> Except you have to edit your posts before the edit feature disappears, which seems to be a 24 hour window.


It is not about that. Sometimes, photos you post are not seeable in your edit area but shows up in the post. It is an error that happens on the forum. This is why you cannot delete the photos when that happens.

Whatever you do in your edit, they will still show up.


----------



## atsizat

eljr said:


> My ex-brother in law lives there, he has a industrial machine shop heading toward Golcuk.
> 
> I enjoyed the holidays there one year, about 1992. I recall there was a snowstorm, nothing grand but it did look very nice. We all went out, seems the whole town was out that night enjoying a friendly snowball fight. I recall now, I was celebrating New Years.


Ahh, somebody who knows about Kocaeli on a foreign forum


----------



## Dan Ante

joen_cph said:


> 'Opening' in stead of 'opinion', and a forgotten '.'-mark  I'm just kidding, but I don't know how many times I've felt the need to correct my spelling errors, or to improve the language or meaning of my posts, not at least having a non-English background. And autocorrect constitutes a whole chapter in itself. So one could actually bother other posters a lot then, by quickly inserting new posts, thereby hindering their option of any editing. As illustrated now ...


I have been having massive problems with my lap top with W10, the keyboard is just about useless, I am considering loading a different system on it, one last desperate action is to do a complete re install from a W10 usb stick. All typing and forum posts have to be done from my old desk top.


----------



## atsizat

The photo is from December 2020.

I posted this picture on a different website, they told me I look older than 40 but I am 30 years old. Lol.


----------



## atsizat

Only about 4 months (a little bit less) passed after I turned 30


----------



## Phil loves classical

Took this just now. I'm 45. Nobody's been able to guess my age lately. My mom was an orphan and never knew her real parents, but many say she looks Japanese. I was in Chinatown and this one Chinese guy yelled to me "JAPANESE!".


----------



## pianozach

Phil loves classical said:


> Took this just now. I'm 45. Nobody's been able to guess my age lately. My mom was an orphan and never knew her real parents, but many say she looks Japanese. I was in Chinatown and this one Chinese guy yelled to me "JAPANESE!".
> 
> View attachment 153545


DNA testing for people with Asian ancestry is starting to get better.

*AncestryDNA* claims that a 'significant update' (January 2021) gives "enhanced possibilities" for those ready to dig into their Asian roots.

https://www.yourdnaguide.com/ydgblog/2019/12/19/dna-testing-asian-ancestry-ethnicity


----------



## Dorsetmike

Me with my harem:lol:









At Wimborne folk festival 2014 with members of Morena Slovak dancers


----------



## Jacck

Phil loves classical said:


> Took this just now. I'm 45. Nobody's been able to guess my age lately. My mom was an orphan and never knew her real parents, but many say she looks Japanese. I was in Chinatown and this one Chinese guy yelled to me "JAPANESE!".
> 
> View attachment 153545


I'd say you have a Japanese looks too.


----------



## joen_cph

Generally, the 'judgments' of people yelling should of course be taken with a grain of salt ... There's huge variety in looks say between individual regions in both Japan and China, and I think Korea too.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Me with my harem:lol:
> 
> View attachment 153556
> 
> 
> At Wimborne folk festival 2014 with members of Morena Slovak dancers


*Heck Mike how much did you pay them ? *


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dan Ante said:


> *Heck Mike how much did you pay them ? *


Photos and videos of them performing at Folk festivals.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wfw7h1p6j55mu1y/Morena07.MTS?dl=0


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do anyone post pictures of themselves here? Here's me and my beer on my birthday


----------



## Merl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do anyone post pictures of themselves here?....
> View attachment 153777


Yep, look back.


----------



## atsizat

Both photos are from January... Age 30.


----------



## atsizat

Photo's been taken today


----------



## atsizat

Photo taken today...

Age is still 30. I've been 30 for about 9 months now. Lol.


----------



## atsizat

The day I turned 31


----------



## Manxfeeder

Here's an updated picture. If anyone needs a sax for Ravel or Rachmaninov, give me a call. But I'll have to charge you for the tuxedo rental.


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> The day I turned 31
> 
> View attachment 159099


Is it quirky that humans tally up their age from the day of their birth - instead of the day of their conception..


----------



## Art Rock

Luchesi said:


> Is it quirky that humans tally up their age from the day of their birth - instead of the day of their conception..


Well, the say of birth is well documented. The day of conception much less.....


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> Is it quirky that humans tally up their age from the day of their birth - instead of the day of their conception..


What do you mean?


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> Well, the say of birth is well documented. The day of conception much less.....





atsizat said:


> What do you mean?


Yes, well I meant an estimate of the number of days to tack on. Because it would be much closer to your true age in reality.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Yes, well I meant an estimate of the number of days to tack on. Because it would be much closer to your true age in reality.


I agree, but it goes against all convention.


----------



## eljr

Luchesi said:


> Is it quirky that humans tally up their age from the day of their birth - instead of the day of their conception..


Not at all quirky.

Life is an evolution. Conception, birth, age of reason, point of decline...we can measure whatever we like.


----------



## Chilham

...........................


----------



## SixFootScowl

Chilham said:


> ...........................


Thank you. I was getting weary of reading posts, and you have managed to say what you had to say in as few words as possible.


----------



## atsizat

Looking older than 31 with beard?


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> Looking older than 31 with beard?
> 
> View attachment 159523


No, you look 30, 31, 32 to me. Great hair and a handsome beard. You could be a beard model, I think. If there is such a thing. I don't know. You have symmetries. The ladies like symmetries.


----------



## atsizat

I sold my 125 cc motorcycle today.









I am going back to riding my bicycle


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> I sold my 125 cc motorcycle today.
> 
> I am going back to riding my bicycle.


It's good for the exercise to keep you young. 

I have to laugh when I see all these 20 and 25-year-olds running around and jogging, even in the rain. I suspect that in another 10 or 20 years when they really need to do that they'll be too bored with it all.


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> It's good for the exercise to keep you young.
> 
> I have to laugh when I see all these 20 and 25-year-olds running around and jogging, even in the rain. I suspect that in another 10 or 20 years when they really need to do that they'll be too bored with it all.


I am a depressed person who drinks heavily


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> I am a depressed person who drinks heavily


I'm an infeasibly happy person who drinks heavily. It'll probably kill us both, but I'm having a better time of it :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Looking older than 31 with beard?
> 
> View attachment 159523


You look good for your age, quit worrying about it and do a few laps on yer bike!!!


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> You look good for your age, quit worrying about it and do a few laps on yer bike!!!


Some people on internet say that I look in 40s. When a man is 31 years old, he doesn't wanna hear this. Lol.


----------



## atsizat

Anyway I am clean chaven now I shaved everything. Only head hair. No part of facical hair.

I will post a phote of me while I am clean shaven soon here.

I am very bothered of people who think I am older because I have facial hair.

I don't want anybody to think I am older than my age and I am now clean shaven.

I will post a clean shaven photo soon.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Some people on internet say that I look in 40s.


They are wrong, trust me. None of it matters anyway. Ride your bike, listen to music!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Luchesi said:


> It's good for the exercise to keep you young.
> 
> I have to laugh when I see all these 20 and 25-year-olds running around and jogging, even in the rain. I suspect that in another 10 or 20 years when they really need to do that they'll be too bored with it all.


I doubt I will. I need to move around. I like to pace, go on long runs / walks, etc. Good for the body and the mind. Biking is OK but certainly no substitute. I'll probably go insane if I don't traverse at least 8 miles a day on foot.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

eljr said:


> Not at all quirky.
> 
> Life is an evolution. Conception, birth, age of reason, point of decline...we can measure whatever we like.


Conception was my age of reason and birth my point of decline...


----------



## Luchesi

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I doubt I will. I need to move around. I like to pace, go on long runs / walks, etc. Good for the body and the mind. Biking is OK but certainly no substitute. I'll probably go insane if I don't traverse at least 8 miles a day on foot.


 I was a power lifter in my early 20s. My claim to fame was that I came in second to last in the Alaska Invitational Powerlifting Tournament. I continued training for a few years, but that trailed off inevitably. My bones are probably stronger all these years later, so there's that..
In high school I was first in cross country. We competed with other small schools. I continued jogging for fitness as long as I enjoyed it, until I was about 45. 
Some friends my age had started exercising for health when they were 55 or 60. That's the way to do it.


----------



## Chilham

atsizat said:


> Some people on internet say that I look in 40s. When a man is 31 years old, he doesn't wanna hear this. Lol.


My advice. Stop obsessing about your beard, get your hands out of your pockets, stand up straight, and push your shoulders back.

"Presence" is illusive. We all know it when we see it, but it's difficult to articulate. If you deconstruct it, posture and eye contact are two of the key elements, the building blocks, the foundation stone. Walk around with no hands in pockets, your head held high, and look people in the eye for a week. See how it feels.


----------



## pianozach

Chilham said:


> My advice. Stop obsessing about your beard, get your hands out of your pockets, stand up straight, and push your shoulders back.
> 
> "Presence" is illusive. We all know it when we see it, but it's difficult to articulate. If you deconstruct it, posture and eye contact are two of the key elements, the building blocks, the foundation stone. Walk around with no hands in pockets, your head held high, and look people in the eye for a week. See how it feels.


This is, to a large degree, true.

I work with singers, not so much on their vocal technique, but instead on their presentation for auditions and performances.

Walk in as though you're happy everyone came to your party. Look as though you're really enjoying being here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> Some people on internet say that I look in 40s. When a man is 31 years old, he doesn't wanna hear this. Lol.


Take the advice that Richard Feynman's dying wife gave him, which is the title of this book:


----------



## eljr

SixFootScowl said:


> Take the advice that Richard Feynman's dying wife gave him, which is the title of this book:


My significant lives by that quote. Always has. Has said this to me for 28 years now.


----------



## joen_cph

eljr said:


> My significant lives by that quote. Always has. Has said this to me for 28 years now.


Being non-American and not a native-English speaker, I don't get that exact wording 100%, since I'd tend to read 4 different meanings in it:

1) - don't you care what other people think at all (~and isn't that egocentric of you) ?
2) - why should you care what other people think about you (it's actually not important) ?
3) - you should care about what other people think (~because you can actually influence them) !
4) - do you actually care what other people think about you (~that would be a surprise to me!)

I'd suppose 2) is the one at play here, but I'd think that a more precise wording should then actually be
"why do you care so much what other people think about you?"

and that this is some sort of a popular saying it, perhaps.

Could someone explain?


----------



## eljr

joen_cph said:


> I'd suppose 2) is the one at play here


Yes it is.

I am not sure what to explain, hopefully someone else can. It is worded fine for me, I think it must be confusion in the translation that makes it appear less than clear.


----------



## joen_cph

Ok, thank you for answering so quickly.


----------



## Forster

I don't know the book, though I know of the author, but I'd say you know exactly what the title means, including the ambiguities you've identified. I think Feynman would appreciate them.


----------



## Luchesi

joen_cph said:


> Being non-American and not a native-English speaker, I don't get that exact wording 100%, since I'd tend to read 4 different meanings in it:
> 
> 1) - don't you care what other people think at all (~and isn't that egocentric of you) ?
> 2) - why should you care what other people think about you (it's actually not important) ?
> 3) - you should care about what other people think (~because you can actually influence them) !
> 4) - do you actually care what other people think about you (~that would be a surprise to me!)
> 
> I'd suppose 2) is the one at play here, but I'd think that a more precise wording should then actually be
> "why do you care so much what other people think about you?"
> 
> *and that this is some sort of a popular saying it, perhaps.*


That's an interesting sentence to me. I guess we think in a native language and construct it all for the English sentences (without ever hearing the exact sentence in English).

added;
The reason this concept is on my mind is because I got a call from the store today, and the young lady said, "I have your pictures, I'll put them in my cubby for you until you come in for them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

joen_cph said:


> Being non-American and not a native-English speaker, I don't get that exact wording 100%, since I'd tend to read 4 different meanings in it:
> 
> 1) - don't you care what other people think at all (~and isn't that egocentric of you) ?
> 2) - why should you care what other people think about you (it's actually not important) ?
> 3) - you should care about what other people think (~because you can actually influence them) !
> 4) - do you actually care what other people think about you (~that would be a surprise to me!)
> 
> I'd suppose 2) is the one at play here, but I'd think that a more precise wording should then actually be
> "why do you care so much what other people think about you?"
> 
> and that this is some sort of a popular saying it, perhaps.
> 
> Could someone explain?


It is number 2. As I recall (read the book about 20 years ago) he was bothered about having to cook barbecue for his dying wife who was in the hospital and she bought him a mail order aprion that was really cute (he did not want to be seen in public in it) and had him do the barbecue outside the hospital which was on a major road, so he is out there in this cutesy apron barbecuing in front of the world and it bothered him. So I think he took off the apron but she saw and asked him why, so he had to confess, then she said, "What do you care what other people think?" Now a guy might brush that off but if spoken by a beloved wife (and they were not married that long either, maybe a year) who soon dies, it has a lasting impact.


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks folks.



Luchesi said:


> That's an interesting sentence to me. I guess we think in a native language and construct it all for the English sentences (without ever hearing the exact sentence in English).
> 
> added;
> The reason this concept is on my mind is because I got a call from the store today, and the young lady said, "I have your pictures, I'll put them in my cubby for you until you come in for them.


I knew mine was probably a bit creative/clumsy, but had spent time specifying the other definitons, and assumed people would understand, because of the already established concept of 'a popular saying'.

'A popular way of saying it' is more traditionally correct, presumably (and would actually also correspond to a correct Danish wording, 'en folkelig måde at sige det på').


----------



## Luchesi

joen_cph said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> I knew mine was probably a bit creative/clumsy, but had spent time specifying the other definitons, and assumed people would understand, because of the already established concept of 'a popular saying'.
> 
> 'A popular way of saying it' is more traditionally correct, presumably (and would actually also correspond to a correct Danish wording, 'en folkelig måde at sige det på').


Thanks, I really admire people who can think in more than one language.

When I was working with the young Iranian military cadets (before the revolution) in Illinois I got to know this one young man who was fascinated by how Americans speak compared to what he was taught growing up in Iran. He was afraid that I would be offended by the following little joke that had been picked up and was going around among his fellow cadets;

first American says
C M ducks?

second American says
M R not ducks!

first American 
O S M R ducks, C M wings?

second American 
O I C, M R ducks!

I asked, do we really sound like that to you? He said yes.
He spoke a beautiful British English, with words like we "shall" and we "shan't" also. 'Many phrases with the original logic of old English. 'Much more logical.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Luchesi said:


> Thanks, I really admire people who can think in more than one language.
> 
> When I was working with the young Iranian military cadets (before the revolution) in Illinois I got to know this one young man who was fascinated by how Americans speak compared to what he was taught growing up in Iran. He was afraid that I would be offended by the following little joke that had been picked up and was going around among his fellow cadets;
> 
> first American says
> C M ducks?
> 
> second American says
> M R not ducks!
> 
> first American
> O S M R ducks, C M wings?
> 
> second American
> O I C, M R ducks!
> 
> I asked, do we really sound like that to you? He said yes.
> He spoke a beautiful British English, with words like we "shall" and we "shan't" also. 'Many phrases with the original logic of old English. 'Much more logical.


Wasn't there a daft old Two Ronnies sketch, in a restaurant, that went something like:
L O
L O. F U N E X?
S. V F X.
F U N E M?
S, V F M
L F X N M.
V F N 10 E X N M

etc etc....

Yup! Here it is:


----------



## Red Terror

SixFootScowl said:


> Take the advice that Richard Feynman's dying wife gave him, which is the title of this book:


I've been trying not to care what other people think for a good number of years now and it's not so easy. At times, I wish I were a sociopath-the kind who can hold on to a job and not kill people.


----------



## Luchesi

CnC Bartok said:


> Wasn't there a daft old Two Ronnies sketch, in a restaurant, that went something like:
> L O
> L O. F U N E X?
> S. V F X.
> F U N E M?
> S, V F M
> L F X N M.
> V F N 10 E X N M
> 
> etc etc....
> 
> Yup! Here it is:


Thanks, I didn't catch every word, but I never do when I watch British TV. You guys talk funny!

I became addicted to the show QI, but I would miss many of the joking quips, because they talk so funny..


----------



## joen_cph

The video made it much easier


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Forster

Luchesi said:


> Thanks, I didn't catch every word, but I never do when I watch British TV. You guys talk funny!
> 
> I became addicted to the show QI, but I would miss many of the joking quips, because they talk so funny..


Are you sure you've got that the right way round?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Forster said:


> Are you sure you've got that the right way round?


Well, quite.............!


----------



## joen_cph

It's easy. They are English, apparently pretending to be Germans trying to speak Swedish, and the result can only be convincing ...


----------



## Luchesi

Forster said:


> Are you sure you've got that the right way round?


Everything's ir-relative, as they say. 
I don't think we in the States would say that that way. ..But maybe they do now. 
These days we are a stepped-up, gurgling melting pot, more than ever. Around here the West Texan and Hispanic accents are the major ones, and I come from NEW YORK CITY!


----------



## Luchesi

joen_cph said:


> It's easy. They are English, apparently pretending to be Germans trying to speak Swedish, and the result can only be convincing ...


Yes, what German history they have. It amazed me about the king who hardly spoke English much.


----------



## Forster

I see posting a picture of oneself has fallen out of favour....but I will post a photo of my "music room". See my system, and what else I have to put up with!









Not sure why it's upside down...anyone any ideas?


----------



## Art Rock

https://www.talkclassical.com/71781-tips-tricks-workarounds.html#post2113264

One of the reasons why we recommend uploading your picture to a hosting site like PostImage, and use the







command: the software sometimes does unexpected things with the direct upload to the TC server. Although this particular one is new to me - I suspect your shot in itself was upside down (phone in wrong orientation?).


----------



## Rogerx

Forster said:


> I see posting a picture of oneself has fallen out of favour....but I will post a photo of my "music room". See my system, and what else I have to put up with!
> 
> View attachment 160402
> 
> 
> Not sure why it's upside down...anyone any ideas?



Here you are.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Forster said:


> I see posting a picture of oneself has fallen out of favour....but I will post a photo of my "music room". See my system, and what else I have to put up with!
> 
> View attachment 160402
> 
> 
> Not sure why it's upside down...anyone any ideas?


You must have posted from a smart aleck phone. Smarty phones seem to sometimes mal-rotate pictures. Otherwise I would guess you are subject to vertigo and took the photo during a vertigo attack.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Here you are.


Is that a combination unicycle and exercise bike stand.


----------



## Luchesi

Forster said:


> I see posting a picture of oneself has fallen out of favour....but I will post a photo of my "music room". See my system, and what else I have to put up with!
> 
> View attachment 160402
> 
> 
> Not sure why it's upside down...anyone any ideas?


So you were about 8 when Abbey Road came out? That's a unique thing about the Beatles, I think.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Here you are.


I was about to fix it for him when I thought maybe someone already had, indeed, they had. :tiphat:


----------



## Forster

SixFootScowl said:


> Is that a combination unicycle and exercise bike stand.


Just an exercise bike 



Luchesi said:


> So you were about 8 when Abbey Road came out? That's a unique thing about the Beatles, I think.


10, if you please


----------



## Luchesi

Forster said:


> Just an exercise bike
> 
> 10, if you please


As we concluded in the other thread, the Beatles as music makers have been hyped so much for profits since about 1990 that young people don't know what to believe about them (just pop songs after all).


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> No, you look 30, 31, 32 to me. Great hair and a handsome beard. You could be a beard model, I think. If there is such a thing. I don't know. You have symmetries. The ladies like symmetries.


How about this photo? With only mustache. Would you still think the same?


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> How about this photo? With only mustache. Would you still think the same?


I think you look good and you look about the same age 29 to 32. We humans can tell how old a person is by how their face has grown in different ways over the years.This is why it's so silly for people to get plastic surgery and think they'll look younger. We humans can always tell by the small ways the face grows, nose, surface symmetries, eyes, ears, mouth.

I had written out a long post and then TC said I needed to login again. I went back and logged in and then my post was gone. This happens a lot, but usually I'm editing in another app so I don't lose anything.

Anyway, in this case it's all for the best because my post might've been taken as offensive. It was about my experience with losing weight over the last three years. I find that when I'm trying to help people I'm not tactful. Just the facts. And online you learn very quickly that you can't help people unless you're tactful..


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> I think you look good and you look about the same age 29 to 32. We humans can tell how old a person is by how their face has grown in different ways over the years.This is why it's so silly for people to get plastic surgery and think they'll look younger. We humans can always tell by the small ways the face grows, nose, surface symmetries, eyes, ears, mouth.
> 
> I had written out a long post and then TC said I needed to login again. I went back and logged in and then my post was gone. This happens a lot, but usually I'm editing in another app so I don't lose anything.
> 
> Anyway, in this case it's all for the best because my post might've been taken as offensive. It was about my experience with losing weight over the last three years. I find that when I'm trying to help people I'm not tactful. Just the facts. And online you learn very quickly that you can't help people unless you're tactful..


And just because you have beard or mustache, they think you are much older.

I don't think my hair will look this black when I am in my late 30s.

I had my first gray hairs at the age of 30. Before 30, there was not one single gray hair.


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> How about this photo? With only mustache. Would you still think the same?
> 
> View attachment 160889


You look good. Be glad you don't look like me! :lol:


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> You look good. Be glad you don't look like me! :lol:


I am overweight


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> I am overweight


Not terribly so. I carry a bit of a gut too, but it hides easy with my 6-foot frame.


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> Not terribly so. I carry a bit of a gut too, but it hides easy with my 6-foot frame.


I eat because I am bored. Not because I am hungry.


----------



## Phil loves classical

SixFootScowl said:


> Not terribly so. I carry a bit of a gut too, but it hides easy with my 6-foot frame.











My waist needs a bit of work, but it the lighting here somewhat puts it in better light.


----------



## atsizat

Phil loves classical said:


> View attachment 160913
> 
> 
> My waist needs a bit of work, but it the lighting here somewhat puts it in better light.


Phil loves classical


----------



## atsizat

Phil loves classical said:


> View attachment 160913
> 
> 
> My waist needs a bit of work, but it the lighting here somewhat puts it in better light.


Is your name Phil?


----------



## progmatist

SixFootScowl said:


> Is that a combination unicycle and exercise bike stand.


It's a clothes rack.



Phil loves classical said:


> View attachment 160913
> 
> 
> My waist needs a bit of work, but it the lighting here somewhat puts it in better light.


What a waist!


----------



## atsizat

Being fat, I myself have a belly the size of a balcony. I eat too much.

I have problem sleeping even I lay on my back, I am having heart compression at bed.

Also, my heart shakes all my body at bed. Is it serious?

I think I will have a heart attack when I am in my 40s and die.

Edit:

My mother died of heart at 46.

My grandmother's father (from mother side) had died of heart at 47

My grandmother's brother had died of heart at 57


----------



## joen_cph

I'm sorry to hear about your losses. Surely you have talked with your doctor about your worries ? 

Some aspects can be measured, investigated, and worked against if needed, via lifestyle and medicine.


----------



## atsizat

joen_cph said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your losses. Surely you have talked with your doctor about your worries ?
> 
> Some aspects can be measured, investigated, and worked against if needed, via lifestyle and medicine.


I had gone to a heart doctor 3 years ago, and doctor said there was nothing. But then again, my grandfather's doctor had said he was so very healthy and he had heart attack very shortly after. And he became hospital condition after that heart attack and he lived like 2 or 3 months like that in the hospital and died. But he was 84.

Looks like doctors may not be trustable, huh?

Grandfather died of heart too but he was much older than the rest. That is why I did not mention above.


----------



## joen_cph

3 years is a good deal of time, so maybe ask again, or someone else, if you are worried, that would be understandable. They know more for sure, than we other internet users do here.


----------



## atsizat

joen_cph said:


> 3 years is a good deal of time, so maybe ask again, or someone else, if you are worried, that would be understandable. They know more for sure, than we other internet users do here.


Also, now I feel my heart worse than 3 years ago. Yes.


----------



## joen_cph

You know, there's a wide-spread problem with men being too reluctant to go to their doctor ...  

I myself was too reluctant regarding a skin cancer in that respect, I should have insisted on more checking. 

Luckily, it does not seem to have spread beyond a small area, and could be operated to make it go, (knocking on wood).


----------



## atsizat

That is the chance in me in 4 years and half

February 2017 (Age: 26 years old, plus 5 months)









September 2021 (Age: 31 years old)


----------



## Krummhorn

atsizat said:


> I had gone to a heart doctor 3 years ago, and doctor said there was nothing. But then again, my grandfather's doctor had said he was so very healthy and he had heart attack very shortly after. And he became hospital condition after that heart attack and he lived like 2 or 3 months like that in the hospital and died. But he was 84.
> 
> Looks like doctors may not be trustable, huh?
> 
> Grandfather died of heart too but he was much older than the rest. That is why I did not mention above.





atsizat said:


> Also, now I feel my heart worse than 3 years ago. Yes.


I'm not a medical professional, nor am I going to give medical advice, rather I will relate a recent experience and you can decide if you want to take the steps that I did.

I had been having serious breathing issues ... totally out of breath after walking a couple hundred feet ... the heart was donig just fine according to my cardiologist visits twice a year. My health in general was fair ... I also have diabetes, sleep apnea, and asthma. My primary care doctor tried to get a PFT (pulmonary function test), then Covid hit. I had to wait for 20 months to get the test. It was administered by my pulmonologist and he also discovered that my Pulse Oxygen level was way too low while I was at rest. Upon getting the results, he said I need to be on O2 at 4 liters 24/7 from then on.

What a huge difference that has made!! Had I never gone to a pulmonologist I would have never got the help I needed. Pulmonology and Cardiac issues seem to be related.

Since being on O2 since last August, I am much more alert, my heart rate has returned to normal (who would have thought a heart issue could be related to not getting enough oxygen?), and my pulse Ox is staying at 98% all the time.

Fortunately, Medicare pays for the Oxygen and necessary supplies .. I am over 65, the age to qualify for Medicare here in the states. I'll never admit how much over 65 I am ...  ... I don't look my actual age.

Kh


----------



## hammeredklavier

atsizat said:


> That is the chance in me in 4 years and half
> 
> February 2017 (Age: 26 years old, plus 5 months)
> 
> View attachment 160975
> 
> 
> September 2021 (Age: 31 years old)
> 
> View attachment 160976


Are these different persons?


----------



## atsizat

hammeredklavier said:


> Are these different persons?


There is 4 and half years only between 2 pictures

I gained a lot of weight and let the beard grow.


----------



## Dan Ante

In NZ if you are on any regular medication you have to see you GP every 6 months minimum so you get used to going to the doctors where you get a good basic check over and have the opportunity to discuss things with him/her.


----------



## atsizat

Dan Ante said:


> In NZ if you are on any regular medication you have to see you GP every 6 months minimum so you get used to going to the doctors where you get a good basic check over and have the opportunity to discuss things with him/her.


I plan to see a heart doctor again after 3 years. But I think doctor will again say there is nothing but I can't sleep because of my heart. Even though I lay on my back, I get heart compression badly.

Also, when my grandfather's doctor had said to him that he was so very healthy, he had heart attack right after and became hospitalized and lived like 2 or 3 months in hopital this way and died.

You need to see multiple doctors instead of one doctor, I suppose?


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> I plan to see a heart doctor again after 3 years. But I think doctor will again say there is nothing but I can't sleep because of my heart. Even though I lay on my back, I get heart compression badly.
> 
> Also, when my grandfather's doctor had said to him that he was so very healthy, he had heart attack right after and became hospitalized and lived like 2 or 3 months in hopital this way and died.
> 
> You need to see multiple doctors instead of one doctor, I suppose?


What is heart compression? Do you see a cardiologist?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> In NZ if you are on any regular medication you have to see you GP *every 6 months minimum* so you get used to going to the doctors where you get a good basic check over and have the opportunity to discuss things with him/her.


That is horrible. I thought it was bad here in the USA we have to see the doctor once a year to continue to get meds. I don't know whose requirement it is but figure either the medical insurance or the government.


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> What is heart compression? Do you see a cardiologist?


Stenocardia?

It's been 3 years since I did. The doctor had said there was nothing wrong with my heart.


----------



## joen_cph

SixFootScowl said:


> That is horrible. I thought it was bad here in the USA we have to see the doctor once a year to continue to get meds. I don't know whose requirement it is but figure either the medical insurance or the government.


Oh, the horrible government, naively trying to cut health expenses by discovering major diseases in advance via minor examinations. It's not obligatory in Denmark, but I dare to appreciate the option for free, regular cancer checks through mail tests, for example. But then, I'm not really a big fan of my developed, chronical, luckily so far minor conditions either.


----------



## Dan Ante

SixFootScowl said:


> That is horrible. I thought it was bad here in the USA we have to see the doctor once a year to continue to get meds. I don't know whose requirement it is but figure either the medical insurance or the government.


I am surprised you are against it, as far as I am concerned it is a first class requirement that ensures you are being monitored in case things have changed, it does cost us NZ$19.50 each visit and the health system makes up the difference. So for $40/yr you are being cared for, I recon that is well worth it.


----------



## atsizat

From the month of April

Long Hair- Short Hair comparison


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> Stenocardia?
> 
> It's been 3 years since I did. The doctor had said there was nothing wrong with my heart.


According to this, there must be something wrong, if not with the heart, perhaps with arteries by the heart?

"Is a sudden shortage of oxygen in the heart muscle due to narrowing of the coronary arteries of the heart. This shortage, which is observed mainly during physical or emotional stress, is the cause of chest pain, or compression pressing nature."
https://gvmrussia.ru/en/handbook-of...vessels/stenocardia-(or-angina-pectoris).html

Might be worth trying some magnesium supplementation (in addition to a cardiologist evaluating you):
https://treatforlife.com/magnesium-for-angina/


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> According to this, there must be something wrong, if not with the heart, perhaps with arteries by the heart?
> 
> "Is a sudden shortage of oxygen in the heart muscle due to narrowing of the coronary arteries of the heart. This shortage, which is observed mainly during physical or emotional stress, is the cause of chest pain, or compression pressing nature."
> https://gvmrussia.ru/en/handbook-of...vessels/stenocardia-(or-angina-pectoris).html
> 
> Might be worth trying some magnesium supplementation (in addition to a cardiologist evaluating you):
> https://treatforlife.com/magnesium-for-angina/


Is EKG test not enough?


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> Is EKG test not enough?


It depends on evaluation by a cardiologist IMO.


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> It depends on evaluation by a cardiologist IMO.


Based on EKG result? Only EKG test they make and send home saying nothing is wrong.

So why am I this way if my heart is as healthy as they say?

After 3 years, I will go once again, if they still say the same, then I won't bother going any more.

It first started in 2014. Before 2014, I never had any such problem with my heart.

Now I am worse. I was at bed awake just lying. Phone rang. Phone was close to me in a few feet distance. I stood up and took the phone but my heart started beating like I was running on street in a fast way.

How normal is it? I only stood up and took the phone.


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> Based on EKG result? Only EKG test they make and send home saying nothing is wrong.
> 
> So why am I this way if my heart is as healthy as they say?
> 
> After 3 years, I will go once again, if they still say the same, then I won't bother going any more.
> 
> It first started in 2014. Before 2014, I never had any such problem with my heart.
> 
> Now I am worse. I was at bed awake just lying. Phone rang. Phone was close to me in a few feet distance. I stood up and took the phone but my heart started beating like I was running on street in a fast way.
> 
> How normal is it? I only stood up and took the phone.


Oh I misunderstood. If your cardiologist will not further investigate this, then you need to find a different cardiologist.


----------



## atsizat

Photo taken yesterday


----------



## atsizat

This time, photo was taken when clean shaven 

I am 31 years old.


----------



## joen_cph

That of course makes you look younger.


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping this to see whether more people want to share. A recent one of yours truly:


----------



## Merl

Ignore.. 

Didn't work


----------



## Shaughnessy

Link to original image broken


----------



## Bulldog

You and Errol Flynn share an uncanny resemblance.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Link to original image broken.


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Art Rock

You look a lot better than months ago. Good for you.


----------



## atsizat

Art Rock said:


> You look a lot better than months ago. Good for you.


Do I?


----------



## Krummhorn

Recent selfie sitting in my car.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Krummhorn said:


> Recent selfie while driving very fast in my car.


Keep your eyes on the road, Krummhorn


----------



## atsizat

Taken today


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Taken today


bir berber bir berbere gel beraber....... v.s.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dvers te afongfe LOL grioco cos te pryet Kledjcdju.


----------



## Luchesi

Dan Ante said:


> Dvers te afongfe LOL grioco cos te pryet Kledjcdju.


What language is that? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> What language is that? I couldn't find it.


According to my Grandmother "Double Dutch"


----------



## atsizat

93 day old beard.


----------



## Philidor

If the rest of the album is in the right order, the picture was taken early in 1969, showing me at age of about two and half a year.

Obviously I had clear preferences at an early stage.


----------



## atsizat

Philidor said:


> If the rest of the album is in the right order, the picture was taken early in 1969, showing me at age of about two and half a year.
> 
> Obviously I had clear preferences at an early stage.
> 
> View attachment 169317


People had black and white photos in Turkey till mid 80s. Germany and Turkey comparation


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> 93 day old beard.


I looks very good on you. How does it feel?


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> I looks very good on you. How does it feel?


It isn't comfortable much to eat food.


----------



## vespertine

Mum and I spending a day at the cenotes in Yucatán. Beautiful spots, fresh (drinkable!) waters.


----------



## vespertine

Riding solo, it's rainy season in Mérida so I've been trapped indoors for a few days. Glad the internet hasn't cut out.


----------



## NoCoPilot

"Think less, feeel more." What's with the extra 'e'?


----------



## Ingélou

NoCoPilot said:


> "Think less, feeel more." What's with the extra 'e'?


Possibly it makes it seem as if the speaker has strong feelings, or aspires to them?


----------



## Art Rock

WIth the neighbours' lab Boyd a few weeks ago.


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 171326
> 
> 
> 
> WIth the neighbours' lab Boyd a few weeks ago.


Where do you live in the Netherlands?


----------



## Art Rock

Kampen. We run an art gallery there.


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> Kampen. We run an art gallery there.


Klinkt goed!


----------



## perempe

I'm the one who leaves his front row seat after 1:59:10. Love the Grand Hall of Liszt Academy!
You can also watch Vivaldi's 4 seasons and an encore from Bach.


----------



## bagpipers

My profile photo is really me and my GF ,all real!
I have recently shaved the stache though but I might grow a beard this winter,who knows LOL


----------



## Merl

perempe said:


> I'm the one who leaves his front row seat after 1:59:10. Love the Grand Hall of Liszt Academy!
> You can also watch Vivaldi's 4 seasons and an encore from Bach.


How could you, perempe, or did you just want to be noticed? Next time wear a clown costume and make-up so you can be noticed easier!  🤡
Btw, at our next gig I'll get a pic of me and Malx in the moshpit, crowdsurfing.


----------



## Luchesi

perempe said:


> I'm the one who leaves his front row seat after 1:59:10. Love the Grand Hall of Liszt Academy!
> You can also watch Vivaldi's 4 seasons and an encore from Bach.


Ha, very good.


----------



## Waehnen

DELETED


----------



## Tarneem

me working for netflix


----------



## atsizat




----------



## hammeredklavier

atsizat said:


> View attachment 177194


you're hot


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

hammeredklavier said:


> you're hot


Opposite gender wouldn't like me.


----------



## atsizat

I shaved the beard off.


----------

